# 

## netbet

witam...

czytam i czytam... i chyba czas założyć ten wątek... od fundamentów po dach - ilu jest takich "zapaleńców" ?? ktoś sie porwał?? ( poza mną )

pewnie ktoś zaraz krzyknie że :
- było
- niemodnie
- nieglamurr
- nieuchodzi
- nie da sie
- nie stać cię na ekipę
- za mało zarabiasz
- nie uda sie
- i takie tam duperszmity

zapraszam do wymiany poglądów n/t samodzielnego stawiania chaty...

ja sam z tego forum czerpię masę przydatnych info..... 

no do do dzieła SAMOBUDOWLAŃCY!!!! 

NETbet'tematyczny
jestem ponad stropem .... SAMODZIELNIE

----------


## pblochu

No to Ja Tobie odpowiem
Zrobiłem sam Tymi Ren-cami
Wykopki, fundamenta, kanalizę, ściany, strop, ocieplenie zewnętrzne (elewacje) ocieplenie stropu, elektrykę, ogrzewanie podłogowe (w tym również projekt), hydraulikę, gipsy, ogród (projekt wykonanie), GWC, rynny oczyszczalnie, odwodnienie, duperele
Biorę się za płytki i panele oraz kominek i DGP
Przyszły sezon kostka brukowa i wszystko inne też
Nie robiłem gazu - brak uprawnień
więźby dachowej - za duże przekroje nie dałbym rady w pojedynkę 
nie kładłem dachówki z tego samego powodu 
Nie instalowałem reku oraz nie projektowałem i nie instalowałem kanałów (chodź brałem aktywny udział) - kwestia gwarancji i brak urlopu
całość w 2 lata tj weekendowo - urlopowo i samotnie 
Nawet pies przestał mnie odwiedzać na placu boju 
 :cry:   :big grin:  

Nie jestem powtarzam nie jestem budowlańcem tylko mechanikiem narzędziowcem konstruktorem czy jakoś tak odwrotnie
generalnie gryzipiórkiem rysownikiem marzycielem twórcą 
ech

----------


## bladyy78

Ja dom buduje również samodzielnie od podstaw, nie robiłem jedynie w domu połowy ścian parteru  i nie kładłem blachy na dach reszta samemu lub z pomocą kogoś z rodziny. 
Dom miała  robić ekipa ale ja wywaliłem po tym jak paproki krzywo wymurowali część ścian. 
Jednak budowa idzie mi mizernie z braku czasu. Drugi raz bym się nie podjął już takiego wyzwania jak budowa w pojedynkę.

----------


## r-32

> ... od fundamentów po dach - ilu jest takich "zapaleńców" ?? ktoś sie porwał?? ( poza mną )


Ja  :cool:  a co ?
Jedną (jedyną) ekipę miałem murarzy twu! pseudomurarzy !!
Notabene Firma budowlana z wieloletnim starzem  :Lol: 
Porobili ...nie   :Roll:  po..upcyli skasowali i pognałem   :Evil: 
Fakt tata wiele mi pomógł (murarka, tynki,wylewki...)
Bez jego pomocy hmm byłoby ciężko.
A ... do docieplenia dwóch scian (ponad 8m.w kalenicy wys.)wziąłem kumpli z rusztowaniami.
Ale naprawdę samemu spoooro podgonisz bez stresów  :Lol: 
Najważniejsze pilnuj pogody   :ohmy:  taaa to ona najczęściej krzyżuje plany.
Na Boże Narodz. myślę ,że uda nam się wprowadzić...
Najgorsze przerabiam (ŚE ,mapki,odbiory itd..)
Szczerze życzę Ci powodzenia !
Pozdrawiam

ps.mój zawód wyuczony i wykonywany daleki jest od budowlanki  :Wink2:

----------


## edde

http://forum.muratordom.pl/co-zrobil...=zrobili%B6cie

----------


## pierwek

nie wiem jak rozumieć budowanie "samemu". Bez pomocnika praktycznie się nie da. Są roboty gdzie jedna para rąk to za mało - wynika to najczęściej z technologii (trzeba coś wykonać w miarę szybko, nie można przerwać roboty i dokończyć kolejnego dnia).

----------


## Darek G

Ja dużo robiłem sam i w mojej opinii niektóre rzeczy warto zrobić samemu, inne nie. Zaznaczam, że pracuję w branży totalnie nie budowlanej ale drzemie we mnie dusza majsterkowicza  :big grin: 

I tak:

- humus ściągałem sam łopatą i taczkami - nie warto było, zeszło mi masę czasu a za koparkę bym zapłacił pewnie max 600zł 
- wykopy pod ławę sam łopatą - tutaj chyba było warto, koparką by nie zrobił tak dokładnie i nie wszędzie dało by się dojechać
- szalunki na ławy ja z teściem, zbrojenie i zalanie ław też.
- rozebranie szalunków sam
- do murowania ściany fundamentowej miałem majstra z pomocnikiem "na dniówki", ja byłem jako kolejny pomocnik więc wiem, że robili
- izolacje i ocieplenie fundamentów sam
- zasypka fundamentu - tutaj wziąłem 3 pomocników i ja czwarty plus koparka. Nie warto było tyle ludzi. Jeździły cały czas dwie zagęszczarki i myślałem, że trzeba będzie rozgartywać, ale okazało się, że koparka praktycznie wszystko daje rade zrobić.
- Do zalania chudziaka, murowania ścian i zazbrojenia stropu tak samo majstry od dniówki. 
- Wszelkie prace typu rozbieranie szalunków, porządki itp robię sam.
- Murowanie ścianek kolankowych - jeden majster i ja pomocnik
- Do dachu ekipa - tutaj nie za bardzo się da samemu.
- Ścianki działowe zacząłem murować sam, zrobiłem prawie połowę parteru, ale stwierdziłem, że to bez sensu. Ciężko się muruje samemu - trzeba się nalatać. Z pomocnikiem idzie to znacznie szybciej niż dwa razy szybciej. Dokończę z majstrem na dniówki i ja jako pomocnik.

Generalnie dużo robię sam popołudniami, weekendami i urlop. Do stanu surowego otwartego koszty robocizny wyszły mnie około 25tyś zł nie licząc kosztów swojego czasu. Dla porównania oferty na kompleksowe wykonanie SSO miałem za 45-50 tyś. Budowa trwa do tej chwili rok i 4 miesiące (dach kończy się robić).

----------


## pierwek

zaoszczędziłeś 20k pln a straciłeś 13 mcy

----------


## zbigmor

> zaoszczędziłeś 20k pln a straciłeś 13 mcy



Czyli wychodzi netto powyżej 1500zł/m-c. Całkiem nieźle jeśli piszemy o dodatkowym zarobku. Dokładając do tego pewność co do jakości (nie jakość, tylko pewność) oraz satyswakcję to można być zadowolonym.

----------


## Darek G

> zaoszczędziłeś 20k pln a straciłeś 13 mcy


Nie, to nie do końca tak. To, że budowa tyle trwa to na własne życzenie i nie znaczy, że nie da się szybciej. Np w tym roku jakiekolwiek prace zacząłem dopiero w połowie lipca a w tamtym roku skończyły się w połowie października.  W miesiącach w których się coś dzieje też nie jestem na budowie codziennie, chociaż często.

To jest też jeden z uroków robienia wielu rzeczy samemu - jeśli zależy ci na czasie to ten sposób odpada. Mi ewidentnie nie zależy na czasie więc mogę sobie na to pozwolić.

----------


## viperolo

witam
 ja też będę budował swoimi ręcami,do cięższych tematów ktos się znajdzie.
Zaczynam na wiosnę 2011.

----------


## prokopek

Dziennik NetBet'a to oglądam już od dłuższego czasu i powiem szczerze, że naprawdę kawał dobrej roboty. Fotki w dzienniku uzupełniają moje braki w planowaniu przestrzennym  :smile: 
Ja póki co też planuję budowę sam, no właściwie z tatą wieloletnim budowlańcem, ale to dopiero w przyszłym roku, bo teraz negocjujemy sprawy związane z działką.

A wracając do tematu, znajomemu chałupę 120m2 z poddaszem wybudował jego "rodzony ojciec" z pomocą chłopaka ze szkoły średniej. Zaczęli na początku marca, skończyli stan surowy zamknięty w październiku. 

Znaczy się że zrobić samemu można, byleby znalazła się dodatkowa ręka coby podała piwo *, cegłę *, kielnię *              

* niepotrzebne skreślić  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> Dziennik NetBet'a to oglądam już od dłuższego czasu i powiem szczerze, że naprawdę kawał dobrej roboty.


... to nie mój dziennik - ja tam tylko jestem na goscinnych występach...to dziennik mojej slubnej   :cool:   :cool: 

kawał roboty to ja mam jeszcze w tym roku... a zapowiadają i straszą zmiana oipon na zimowe   :Mad:   :Evil:  

pozdro
NETbet'?

----------


## netbet

> nie wiem jak rozumieć budowanie "samemu". Bez pomocnika praktycznie się nie da. Są roboty gdzie jedna para rąk to za mało - wynika to najczęściej z technologii (trzeba coś wykonać w miarę szybko, nie można przerwać roboty i dokończyć kolejnego dnia).


też tak myślałem do momentu gdy sam  zazbroiłem słup 35 x 350 i sam  włożyłem na to zbrojenie tubę szalunkową 3,5 mb.... taki wyczyn   :cool:  ...

----------


## PeZet

Też buduję sam. Od czasu do czasu pomoc w postaci kogoś z rodziny, znajomych, głównie z ciekawości na zasadzie "jak to jest jak się samemu buduje". No i Mama...   :oops:  - suszyła rękawice na kozie, robiła kawę i podpinała krokwie do wciągarki   :big grin:  Więźbę postawiłem wciągarką - na pilota.
Trzymam kciuki za samobudujących.

----------


## Darek G

> Napisał prokopek
> 
> Dziennik NetBet'a to oglądam już od dłuższego czasu i powiem szczerze, że naprawdę kawał dobrej roboty.
> 
> 
> ... to nie mój dziennik - ja tam tylko jestem na goscinnych występach...to dziennik mojej slubnej   
> 
> kawał roboty to ja mam jeszcze w tym roku... a zapowiadają i straszą zmiana oipon na zimowe    
> 
> ...


Normalnie netbet szacunek za waszą pracę i gratulacje za rewelacyjny dziennik. Tak sobie zaglądnąłem żeby popatrzeć na zdjęcia, zacząłem czytać i się złapałem jak się posty w dzienniku skończyły na trzeciej stronie. Rewelacja!!!

----------


## netbet

pytanie z serii "głupich"
czy można zostawić dom bez dachu na jedną zimę?? jest strop, cześć ścian... będzie na nich wylany wieniec... ( chyba nie dam rady czasowo sie wyrobić a zima zaskoczyła ! )

 :Roll:

----------


## Darek G

> czy można zostawić dom bez dachu na jedną zimę?? jest strop, cześć ścian... będzie na nich wylany wieniec... ( chyba nie dam rady czasowo sie wyrobić a zima zaskoczyła ! )


Moim zdaniem można - u mnie tak stało przez zimę. Co prawda tylko strop był, ale jak będą ściany i wieniec to moim zdaniem spokojnie. Tylko szczytów nie stawiaj powyżej wieńca. Budowę obok całą zimę stały ściany parteru bez stropu, więc dlaczego by piętro ni mogło (tym bardziej z wieńcem).

----------


## netbet

wiec za namową forumowiczów pewnie tak zostawię... a jak coś - do sądu oddam za podpowiedzi   :cool:   :Lol:  

NETbet'paragraf

----------


## netbet

jak ja budowałbym CHOĆ "0,75  litrowy" dom - to zasuwałbym i dziś...a tam snieg i mróz   :cool:   :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## Wirecki

Podziwiam Was za tą budowę... i trzymam kciuki. obu rąk.

----------


## cyma2704

> jak ja budowałbym CHOĆ "0,75  litrowy" dom - to zasuwałbym i dziś...a tam snieg i mróz


A moi panowie narzekają, że dużo pracują na budowie.

Szacunek

----------


## wiaterwiater

Prawdziwy mężczyzna, to sam buduje dom, sam sadzi drzewo i sam robi syna. Są jednak tacy prawdziwi mężczyźni, którzy do wszystkiego potrzebują ekipy.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## seba_x

> Prawdziwy mężczyzna, to sam robi syna.


albo zaprzyjaźniony listonosz  :wink: 


Stan surowy otwarty robiła mi firma , prąd - elektryk , tynk wew. i elewację też firma , resztę muszę zrobić sam nie dlatego że jestem prawdziwym "mężczyzną złotą rączką" a dlatego że po prostu kończy się kasa i nie stać mnie na fachowców  ::-(:

----------


## profus

Oj brawo, brawo. Super dziennik, a jaka pracowitość. Trzymam kciuki.

----------


## anetina

podziwiam samych budujących

ja sama nie buduję, ale filarem mojej budowy jest mój tata  :smile: 
ma pomocnika w postaci mego męża i syna  :big grin: 
no i mnie i mojej mamy  :smile: 

koparka wykopała fundamenty główne - na ścianki sami kopaliśmy
fundamenty sami robiliśmy
ściany stawiali nam murarze z pomocnikiem w postaci męża i taty
schody i strop zrobiliśmy sami
wieźbę i położenie dachówki zrobiła ekipa
ale deskowanie i papę położyliśmy sami
i sami obmurowaliśmy dach
wylewki też sami
ekipa była jeszcze w postaci elektryków i hydraulików
tynki, gładzie, malowanie, p[łytki, podłogi sami robiliśmy/robimy

impregnacja wieźby była robiona samodzielnie
tak samo kontakty też robiliśmy sami 

oszczędność wielka, bo do SSZ z elektryką, hydrauliką za robociznę zapłaciliśmy jakoś 30-32 tys. zł  :smile: 
czyli do momentu obecnego koszty robocizny się nie zmieniły

----------


## helixwroclaw2005

Wielki szacunek dla osób budujących samemu   :Wink2:  
Inwestorom z dużą kasą w większości współczuję   :cry:  
(to tak w największym skrócie)

----------


## anetina

> Wielki szacunek dla osób budujących samemu   
> Inwestorom z dużą kasą w większości współczuję   
> (to tak w największym skrócie)



a dlaczego współczujesz ?

ja powiem tak - chciałabym mieć więcej kasy, ale z drugiej strony - znam każdą cegłę w moim domu
znam wszystko, bo we wszystkim brałam udział
więc możemy śmiało powiedzieć, ze jest to nasze miejsce na ziemi

że wolę jednak brać aktywny udział w budowie i w wykańczaniu, niż patrzeć, jak ktoś inny mi robi, a ja mam tylko płacić  :smile:

----------


## pierwek

> Nie, to nie do końca tak. To, że budowa tyle trwa to na własne życzenie i nie znaczy, że nie da się szybciej. Np w tym roku jakiekolwiek prace zacząłem dopiero w połowie lipca a w tamtym roku skończyły się w połowie października.To jest też jeden z uroków robienia wielu rzeczy samemu - jeśli zależy ci na czasie to ten sposób odpada. Mi ewidentnie nie zależy na czasie więc mogę sobie na to pozwolić.


Ok nie krytykuję Cię. Tak jak to wyliczył *zbigmor* wychodzi niezła miesięczna stawka. wygląda na to że w tym tempie będziesz budował z 10lat do finalnego wykończenia skoro SSO stawia się ekipą w 3mce.

Ja sam wykańczam i wiem jak wszystko długo się ciągnie... Muszę dodać, że w moim przypadku jakoś nie mam już siły na satysfakcję z kolejnych ukończonych prac. Na pewno cieszę się tuż po ich zakończeniu ale świadomość tego co jest jeszcze do zrobienia dobija...   :cry:

----------


## anetina

> świadomość tego co jest jeszcze do zrobienia dobija...



to jest najgorsze  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## RadziejS

> Napisał pierwek
> 
>  świadomość tego co jest jeszcze do zrobienia dobija...  
> 
> 
> 
> to jest najgorsze


Popieram w pełnej rozciągłości. Poza tym, na pewnym etapie, właśnie taka już prawie wykończeniówka, bywa tak, że się dłubie, dłubie, dnie lecą a efekty mizerne... To już nie jest stawianie cegieł gdy po dwóch godzinach przybywa sporo i to widać. Tu zaprawka, tam podmalować, zapiankować itp. Moja satysfakcja też nie jest zawrotna, po prostu czasem myślę, że jeden kolejny problem mniej. Czasem zdaje mi się, że mimo niemal codziennej pracy, nic się nie dzieje. Z drugiej strony rok temu wszystko wyglądało diametralnie inaczej.
Ja miewam jeszcze problem z tym, że gdy robi się samemu chciałoby się mieć wszystko zrobione jak najlepiej, najrozsądniej, najlepiej przemyślane itp. I w czasie pracy pojawiają się różne pomysły "ulepszeń", które powodują jakieś zmiany w wykonaniu, czas płynie itp. Np. u rodziców ostatnio pękł wężyk od baterii w kuchni. Tata mówi - widzisz, warto by zrobić kratkę w podłodze, żeby w razie czego nie zalało kuchni (np. pod nieobecność). I tak - niby jasne, ale żęby zrobić tę kratkę muszę kuć wylewkę, przerabiać itp. Poza tym estetyka ewentualnej kratki pozostawia wiele do życzenia na gresowej podłodze. No, ale w sumie pomysł rozsądny. I weź tu człowieku bądź mądry. Gdy wszystko robił fachowiec, pewnie bym się nawet na tą kratką nie zastanowił, miałbym zrobione itp. A tak, myślę, odwlekam i się wkurzam!
Wszystkiego mam dość czasami, ciagle gonię... Ech... A idyllistyczny obrazek z kawką na tarasie jest jeszcze bardzo odległy. Nie wspominając nawet o tym, że sam fakt wprowadzenia w moim przypadku to nie będzie koniec pracy. Może nawet to będzie więcej pracy, bo można robić "na miejscu", nie trzeba wracać itp.
Pozdrawiam tych co sami  :smile:

----------


## anzys

> nie wiem jak rozumieć budowanie "samemu". Bez pomocnika praktycznie się nie da. Są roboty gdzie jedna para rąk to za mało - wynika to najczęściej z technologii (trzeba coś wykonać w miarę szybko, nie można przerwać roboty i dokończyć kolejnego dnia).


Powiem więcej samemu - to jedynie można się załamać...
2 osoby to już wystarcza jeżeli robi się etapami i z rozsądkiem




> w moim przypadku jakoś nie mam już siły na satysfakcję z kolejnych ukończonych prac.Na pewno cieszę się tuż po ich zakończeniu ale świadomość tego co jest jeszcze do zrobienia dobija...


he he he jakbym słyszał siebie ...

zaczynam wykończeniówkę i też przybija mnie to co przede mną

----------


## netbet

> Napisał pierwek
> 
>  świadomość tego co jest jeszcze do zrobienia dobija...  
> 
> 
> 
> to jest najgorsze


no i tu racja... jest 1 stC a ja mam jeszcze w tym roku zazbroić wieńce i zalac betunem.... kur... jeszcze deskowanie..  :Roll:   a zarzekałem się w zeszłym jesienią ze jak teraz temp spadnie poniżej 5 st to nic mnie nie zaciągnie na budowę... i misterny plan diabli wzięli..

----------


## MBUNA

> pytanie z serii "głupich"
> czy można zostawić dom bez dachu na jedną zimę?? jest strop, cześć ścian... będzie na nich wylany wieniec... ( chyba nie dam rady czasowo sie wyrobić a zima zaskoczyła ! )


Ja bym nie polecał. Zrobiłem tak i strasznie mi ściany zniszczały (beton komórkowy). Ze stropu zlewała się woda ze śniegu i lała po ścianach. Raz na plusie, raz na minusie i woda to nie najlepsze dla materiałów budowlanych.

Ale chyba nie masz wyjścia  :Confused:  

P.S. Podziwiam i pozdrawiam. Sam też spędzam na budowie po kilka godzin i co tylko mogę robię sam.

----------


## netbet

zastanawiam sie dlaczego jest tak mało dzienników samobudujących?? wszak to wiedza "nieokiełznana" 

szkoda im czasu?
nie chcą się chwalić?  :cool:  
nie chcą aby im wytykać błędy?

...a może niedokładnie prześledziłem wszystkie wątk ...i... "cieszynianka"

----------


## r-32

> ... i misterny plan diabli wzięli..


  :Lol:  no nie rób se jaj !
od wtorku ciepło...



> zastanawiam sie dlaczego jest tak mało dzienników samobudujących??


  :Roll:  Ja to najzwyczajniej czasu nie mam na wklejanie fotek,komenty,itd...
...ale może jak się wprowadzimy...

Pozdrawiam wszystkich co bez ekip potrafią !

----------


## Darek G

> zastanawiam sie dlaczego jest tak mało dzienników samobudujących?? wszak to wiedza "nieokiełznana" 
> 
> szkoda im czasu?
> nie chcą się chwalić?  
> nie chcą aby im wytykać błędy?
> 
> ...a może niedokładnie prześledziłem wszystkie wątk ...i... "cieszynianka"


Mi się wydaje, że to jest tak, że najczęściej im (a w zasadzie nam) się najzwyczajniej nie chce. Często też niema na to czasu, jest masę ważniejszych spraw. Nie u każdego oprócz "chłopa budującego" w budowę aż tak mocno angażuje się ktoś jeszcze. Z różnych powodów, raczej nie z lenistwa czy niechęci ale często z braku takiej możliwości. 

Ale fakt, szkoda, że tak mało jest takich dzienników. U mnie to jest nawet tak, że jak jestem na budowie to często nawet zdjęć nie porobię, bo albo zapomniałem aparatu, albo go mam ale zapomnę zdjęcia robić. Ja np nie mam ani jednego zdjęcia z murowania ścian parteru i zbrojenia stropu. Szkoda...

----------


## RadziejS

> zastanawiam sie dlaczego jest tak mało dzienników samobudujących?? wszak to wiedza "nieokiełznana" 
> 
> szkoda im czasu?
> nie chcą się chwalić?  
> nie chcą aby im wytykać błędy?
> 
> ...a może niedokładnie prześledziłem wszystkie wątk ...i... "cieszynianka"


Dużo czytam, ale swojego mi się po prostu pisać nie chce, a po drugie szkoda mi czasu, którego i tak mam mało... A błędów lepiej unikać przed a nie w trakcie  :Smile: ./ Dlatego dużo czytam  :Smile:

----------


## andre59

Samodzielna (czytaj: w pojedynkę) budowa domu to głupota, wiem bo sam masę roboty przy swoim domu wykonałem.  :oops:  
Ale mało to głupich rzeczy człowiek w zyciu robi?  :Wink2:  
Teraz prawie ekspertem budowlanym jestem, tylko że ta moja praktyczna wiedza już nie jest mi potrzebna  :Roll:

----------


## jamaju

> zastanawiam sie dlaczego jest tak mało dzienników samobudujących?? wszak to wiedza "nieokiełznana" 
> 
> szkoda im czasu?
> nie chcą się chwalić?  
> nie chcą aby im wytykać błędy?
> 
> ...a może niedokładnie prześledziłem wszystkie wątk ...i... "cieszynianka"


Ja dziennik prowadzę, ale nie jest on zbyt bogaty w treść... Głównie z braku czasu, poza budową jest jeszcze praca zawodowa, rodzina. Na budowie nie ma czasu na pstrykanie fotek, opisywanie itd. Po skończonej robocie, najczęściej głowa zaprzątnięta jest tym co trzeba będzie zrobić w następnej kolejności, a do tego co było, już się nie chce wracać i rozpisywać   :Roll:

----------


## pierwek

wracając jeszcze do budowania w pojedynkę... mi bardzo dużo pomaga tata, notabene emeryt. Jesteśmy razem na budowie każdą sobotę w roku (wyjątek to wesele siostry żony i wczasy, święta) bez względu na pogodę. i Tak od prawie 2 lat. Oczywiście biorę nieraz wolne i wtedy dochodzą dni w tygodniu, dużo robię też sam po pracy (klejenie kafelków itp). Dużo też zrobił sam mój tata (praktycznie sam ocieplił całe poddasze w parę tygodni). 
Ale jak się pracuje w 2 osoby to nawet jak się straaaaaasznie nie chce robić to skoro jesteśmy umówieni, że o godz 8.00 w sobotę  zaczynamy to po prostu trzeba rano ruszyć dupsko z wyra...

----------


## anzys

> wracając jeszcze do budowania w pojedynkę... mi bardzo dużo pomaga tata, notabene emeryt. Jesteśmy razem na budowie każdą sobotę w roku (wyjątek to wesele siostry żony i wczasy, święta) bez względu na pogodę. i Tak od prawie 2 lat. Oczywiście biorę nieraz wolne i wtedy dochodzą dni w tygodniu, dużo robię też sam po pracy (klejenie kafelków itp)


ja z Tatą podobnie - urlopy, wszystkie soboty i niedziele (z drobnymi wyjątkami) już od roku



> Ale jak się pracuje w 2 osoby to nawet jak się straaaaaasznie nie chce robić to skoro jesteśmy umówieni, że o godz 8.00 w sobotę  zaczynamy to po prostu trzeba rano ruszyć dupsko z wyra...


święte słowa, poza tym zawsze na budowie jest z kim słowo zamienić, jak mam jechać sam robić to eh...

----------


## netbet

no tak... samodzielny inwestor czasem staje się czarodziejem rzeczy niemożliwych..  :cool:  

nie mówię o dwóch czarodziejach ..... bo w takim składzie to o cuda można się oprzeć... wiem - sam doświadczam... jeszcze daleko mi do "woda-wino" ale inne zaczynam pojmować..  :cool:   :cool:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

pozdro
NEtbet'cudak

----------


## netbet

... wywlekę na wierzch...

gdzieś tam pod koniec jest instrukcja samodzielnego kładzenia papy... może się komus przyda...stanąłem przed problemem i go rozwiązałem.
( a przy okazji trochę kasy zostanie w kieszeni )
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?119477-Cedryk-bez-tajemnic-czyli-jak-wybudowali%C5%9Bmy-sami-dom!!!/page4

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## verterix

Ja też będę budować bez ekip budowlanych. Zona, ja i pomoc rodziny.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

No to i my z tych cudakow i powiem ze to przeze DiabNetaBeta,co podkusil i pomysl podsunal. Starego brat tez sie buduje i do wszytskiego bral ekipe, nawet sam nie kupowal materialow wiec misiek nie chcial sie namowic na samodzielne budowanie. A we mnie plynie taki jad co by samemu zrobic, nauczyc sie, zakasac rekawy, wlozyc gumiaki i zapierniczac z taczkami. Pomine to, ze od pluga sila odciagnieta jestem i zawsze tak mialam. To i malzowi ciagle Cedryka pokazuje i Pezeta i Pod Bukami i....jak mu pokazalam jak zona Adamoosa kreci strzemionka to wymiekl :smile: ... i  teraz to juz wyjscia nie mamy bo misiek prace stracil..... wiec zaczynamy sami. Czas pokaze.........Jakby co to pretensje to Net Beta bede miala :big tongue: , wogole trza mu dac jakis tytul samorobny :smile:  :big lol:

----------


## netbet

> to przeze DiabNetaBeta,co podkusil i pomysl podsunal


NETbies :Lol:

----------


## kajmanxxl

> No to i my z tych cudakow i powiem ze to przeze DiabNetaBeta,co podkusil i pomysl podsunal. Starego brat tez sie buduje i do wszytskiego bral ekipe, nawet sam nie kupowal materialow wiec misiek nie chcial sie namowic na samodzielne budowanie. A we mnie plynie taki jad co by samemu zrobic, nauczyc sie, zakasac rekawy, wlozyc gumiaki i zapierniczac z taczkami. Pomine to, ze od pluga sila odciagnieta jestem i zawsze tak mialam. To i malzowi ciagle Cedryka pokazuje i Pezeta i Pod Bukami i....jak mu pokazalam jak zona Adamoosa kreci strzemionka to wymiekl... i  teraz to juz wyjscia nie mamy bo misiek prace stracil..... wiec zaczynamy sami. Czas pokaze.........Jakby co to pretensje to Net Beta bede miala, wogole trza mu dac jakis tytul samorobny


zaczynaj zaczynaj i nic się nie bój wiedzą pomożemy, ja narazie w fazie przygotowań też planuje samemu to zrobić co prawda mam sporą praktykę ale i tak jest to spore wyzwanie

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Ale wiecie ze to samorobnie to nie wypada..ze biedaki-cudaki. U mnie w pracy przez pol roku smiali sie ze mnie jak wspominalam o budowie, bo mysleli ze zartuje, a teraz nadal nie wierza, ale przynajmniej sie juz nie smieja... teraz po prostu mysla, ze sfisiowalam :jaw drop:

----------


## kajmanxxl

to nie o to chodzi ja nie chcę widzieć na swojej chałupce żadnych firm, które patrzą jak tu najwięcej zarobić czyli zrobić najtaniej, zbyt często muszę poprawiać po rożnych expertach bym chciał sobie to zgotować na własnym domku za własne pieniążki,

----------


## bigrw

Ja już wybudowałem sam.....i polecam wszystkim kórzy chcą być dumni i szczęśliwi z tego że jednak dopieli swego....
mi to zajęło 3 lata i 3 miesiące ...do wprowadzenia się..... pozostała i do wukończenia tylko łazienka...u góry....
i posiadam dom z piwnicą...84 m2 i jakieś 162 m2 na parterze ipoddaszu.... także nie bardzo mały ani też bardzo wielki....poprostu średni...
pomijając pomoc dwóch kumpli przy wylewaniu płyty fundamentowej i stropów lanych żelbetowych, i oprócz tynków wewnatrznych oraz posadzek...wszystko inne wykonaliśmy sami....tzn ja, żona i mój teść 86 lat....sam układałem dachówki ceramiczne...ocieplenie domu , dachu....i inne....naprawdę warto....
oprócz tego w tym samym czasie stan surowy otwarty pomagam jako majster u jednego kumpla.... i u drugiego przy parach wykończeniowych....
i jakoś się dało wszystko pogodzic.....były chwile ciężkie....bo wiele się wydarzyło w trakcie tego długiego dość czasu.....ale naprawdę warto było...koszt budowy nie przekroczył 1000 zł/m2. Dlatego też że budowałem sam, zaoszczedzone pieniądze wolałem włożyć w dobre materiały.....i dużą ilość ocieplenia zwłaszcza dachu....30 cm skosy 45 cm nad sufietm poddasza....ale się opłacało....koszt roczny ogrzewania 1600-1650 zł w domu po 23-24..st.C
mam gwc....z reku...kominek....JESTEŚMY SZCZĘSLIWI>>>>>
WSZYSTKIEGO DOBREGO DLA  BOBÓW BUDOWNICZYCH

----------


## fenix2

> pomijając pomoc dwóch kumpli przy wylewaniu płyty fundamentowej i stropów lanych żelbetowych,


Z gruchy czy betoniarki ? BO to różnica zasadnicza.

----------


## bigrw

a kto w tych czasach wylewa z betoniarki beton na stropy....
szkoda czasu ... a i tak nigdy nie rozrobisz takiego B20 na placu budowy....
OCZYWIŚCIE ŻE Z BETONIARNI.... Z GRUCHY  :smile: )))

----------


## netbet

..może sie komus przyda...

gdzieś na stronie 18 dziennika jest patent jak za 7 dych wykonac podnośnik do płyt KG...

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## anetina

> a kto w tych czasach wylewa z betoniarki beton na stropy....
> szkoda czasu ... a i tak nigdy nie rozrobisz takiego B20 na placu budowy....
> OCZYWIŚCIE ŻE Z BETONIARNI.... Z GRUCHY )))



a kto w tych czasach?

my  :smile:

----------


## Ahya

> a kto w tych czasach?
> 
> my


I my też. Choć początkowo mąż oponował przed budowaniem samemu, to teraz ten pomysł mu się coraz bardziej podoba. Jedynie dach zlecę "ekipie", czyli wujowi i jego koledze, którzy są najlepszymi dekarzami w okolicy i nie wyobrażam sobie, aby kto inny robił mój dach...  No i instalacje, bo tu jestem zielona, a za bardzo się boję czegoś spaprać. 

A reszta to własne ręce i wiedza + pomoc muratorowych forumowiczów. I jazda.

----------


## anetina

i satysfakcja z roboty przy domku jest
gorzej jak są tego efekty uboczne  :sad:

----------


## fenix2

> a kto w tych czasach wylewa z betoniarki beton na stropy....
> szkoda czasu ... a i tak nigdy nie rozrobisz takiego B20 na placu budowy....
> OCZYWIŚCIE ŻE Z BETONIARNI.... Z GRUCHY )))


Takie zalewanie trwa kilka godzin nie przesadzajmy. 
Wiadomo z betoniarni mocniejszy, ale czy przy domku jednorodzinnym ma to jakieś znaczenie.
Jeszcze kilka lat temu większość zalewała z betoniarek i domy stoją.

----------


## aldam1

netbet
przeczytałem twój dziennik od dechy do dechy. gratki profi roboty.
czy robiłeś gdzies podliczenia ile udało ci się zaoszczędzić na fachowcach?

Ja zrobiłem takie przymiarki i tak naprawdę wszystko zależy od sytuacji zyciowej. Przy moim projekcie koszt robocizny (sso, instalacje, wykończeniówka) to ok 100kzł
Budowa trwała ~3.5 roku. Czyli mniej więcej 2 lata dłużej niż "normalnie"
W moim przypadku to prawie 43kzł więcej za wynajem mieszkania. Zostaje jakies 1400zł/miesiąc oszczędności. Można powiedzeć nie mało i rzeczywiście się opłaca. Jednak trochę mi szkoda tego czego policzyc nie można. Praktycznie nie ma człowieka w domu i dzieciaki są bez ojca.  A czasu nie wrócimy.

----------


## bigrw

pozdrawiam wszystkich BOBÓW BUDOWNICZYCH.....
JA taki domek wybudowałem sam co jest na miniaturce.....tylko tynki i posadzki ktoś robił inny
i polecam wszystkim którzy mają dobrą cierpliwość i samozaparcie....

----------


## rkowal79

> pozdrawiam wszystkich BOBÓW BUDOWNICZYCH.....
> JA taki domek wybudowałem sam co jest na miniaturce.....tylko tynki i posadzki ktoś robił inny
> i polecam wszystkim którzy mają dobrą cierpliwość i samozaparcie....


Witam w temacie. My na razie też sami budujemy bez ekip. Pomagają nam osoby z rodziny. Aktualnie kończymy więźbę i będziemy się brać za deskowanie i papę. Pozdrawiamy wszystkich samorobów. Do dzieła Panie i Panowie  :smile:  Ostatnio przez nasze rejony przesżły trąby powietrzne (jakieś 5km od budowy). Tak se myśłę czy nie przesadziłem z solidnością i  z ulgą stwierdzam że chyba nie.

----------


## K160

Ciekawe jakie elementy konstrukcji domu pomagają mu przetrwać huragan, albo właśnie trąbę powietrzną.  Podejrzewam, że kluczowymi sprawami są mocowania murłaty do wieńca, mocowania krokwi do murłaty, gwoździe spiralne lub wkręty do mocowania łat, pełne deskowanie no i rodzaj poszycia dachowego.  Ciekawe tylko czy z założenie bardziej odporna jest blachodachówka czy dachówka. W co drugiej relacji z wydarzeń ostatnich dni powtarza się stwierdzenie "dachówki latają".  Chciałoby się budować dom zdolny do przetrwania takich zjawisk.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Czyli betonowy schron? Po co?

----------


## sylwkali

My też zaczynamy sami. Wam się udało, to i my damy radę. My, tzn. ja (nauczycielka), mąż (inżynier mechanik) oraz mój ojciec (złota rączka, która pracy się nie boi) plus kilka osób chętnych do pomocy i dobrze nam życzących. Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_11

Podziwiam wszystkich zdecydowanych na budowę domu systemem gospodarczym. Chyba bym się na to nie zdecydował. Za dużo czasu zajmuje załatwianie wszystkich pozwoleń i formalności, doglądanie budowy, zajmowanie się robotnikami... a budowania domu SAMEMU już w ogóle sobie nie wyobrażam.

----------


## netbet

> ... a budowania domu SAMEMU już w ogóle sobie nie wyobrażam.


... słaba wyobraźnia... ale... jak stukniesz na FM z pińćset postów i porozglądasz sie tu i tam, oczy ci się szerzej otworzą... :Lol:

----------


## marynata

> Za dużo czasu zajmuje załatwianie wszystkich pozwoleń i formalności, doglądanie budowy, zajmowanie się robotnikami...


Często to doglądanie budowy i zajmowanie się robotnikami dwa razy tyle czasu zajmuje,co człowiek sam by podwinął rękawy...

----------


## BasH

> Często to doglądanie budowy i zajmowanie się robotnikami dwa razy tyle czasu zajmuje,co człowiek sam by podwinął rękawy...


Sama prawda... Dlatego mam alergię na robotników  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ja tez w pojedynke stawiam dom. aktualnie zaczynam ukladanie stropu. 
na tyle na ile pozwala zdrowie pomaga czasem tesc, jak potrzeba sily kilku chlopa wpada szwagier i brat... no i zona inwestorka pomaga utrzymac na budowie tzw ordnung  :smile: 

jak dotad nie zaluje i w zyciu bym sie nie zdecydowal na ekipe budowlana  :big grin:  sam zrobie lepiej

----------


## Kwitko

Ja też nie znoszę jak po domu kręcą mi się obcy ludzie  :big grin:  Może to kwestia przyzwyczajenia. I wiem że sami zrobimy lepiej! Oczywiście nie żałuje decyzji, tylko czasem jak już jestem bardzo zmęczona ale wystarczy kilka godzin snu i wszystko wraca do normy.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> tylko czasem jak już jestem bardzo zmęczona ale wystarczy kilka godzin snu i wszystko wraca do normy.



mnie wystarcza piwko albo dwa  :smile:  moze sprobuj, podobno jak sie spi to sie tyje  :wink:  a od piwa napewno nie

----------


## Kwitko

Próbowałam, po całym dniu (tygodniu) na budowie jedno ścina mnie z nóg  :big grin:  Ale śpi się lepiej...

----------


## fenix2

> Próbowałam, po całym dniu (tygodniu) na budowie jedno ścina mnie z nóg  Ale śpi się lepiej...


Przy takich temperaturach jak obecnie trzeba uzupełniać płyny bo można się odwodnić.  :smile:

----------


## adam_11

> Często to doglądanie budowy i zajmowanie się robotnikami dwa razy tyle czasu zajmuje,co człowiek sam by podwinął rękawy...


Nie mogę się z tym zgodzić. Decydując się na budowę z jedną firmą budowlaną, która ma Ci wybudować dom redukuje Twoją obecność na budowie do niezbędnego minimum.

----------


## adam_11

> ... słaba wyobraźnia... ale... jak stukniesz na FM z pińćset postów i porozglądasz sie tu i tam, oczy ci się szerzej otworzą...


Może i tak, ale w takim razie po co nam inżynierowie i budowlańcy? To o czym Ty mówisz, to tak jakby ludzie po przeczytaniu książki do anatomii, fizjologii itp. mogli wycinać wyrostki i leczyć raka.

----------


## netbet

> Może i tak, ale w takim razie po co nam inżynierowie i budowlańcy? To o czym Ty mówisz, to tak jakby ludzie po przeczytaniu książki do anatomii, fizjologii itp. mogli wycinać wyrostki i leczyć raka.


.... bardzo trafne porównanie... skomplikowanego organizmu ludzkiego do pięciu cegieł i zaprawy.... brawo.

----------


## cronin

> Nie mogę się z tym zgodzić. Decydując się na budowę z jedną firmą budowlaną, która ma Ci wybudować dom redukuje Twoją obecność na budowie do niezbędnego minimum.


Moja matka ma takie samo wyobrażenie, dodatkowo jeszcze była przekonana że każdy budowlaniec ma skończoną szkołę budowlaną  :big lol: 
Dopiero teraz dociera do niej rzeczywistość.
Adam_11 szczerze Ci życzę żebyś trafił na taką firmę, ale to już chyba łatwiej w totka. Inwestor, któremu buduje firma,  jest wtedy szczęśliwy kiedy się nie zna i nie bywa na budowie. Tylko rachunki reguluje i przyjeżdża raz w tygodniu oglądać postępy  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

O właśnie, zanim zaczęliśmy budować odwiedzaliśmy różne budowy. Wtedy byłam jeszcze zielona i wszystko mi się podobało, było ładne, proste i tak jak trzeba. Teraz patrząc jak ktoś buduje od razu widzę co majstry spieprzyły  :big grin:  Więc jak ktoś się nie zna to każda ekipa będzie dobra, byleby dom stanął.

----------


## marynata

Adam,sam wyżej pisałeś o doglądaniu budowy i zajmowaniu się robotnikami.
Ja co prawda robotnikami się nie zajmuję i nawet nie wiem co wchodzi w zakres tego pojęcia,ale np w nocy jadę coś odkuć,bo ma być jakaś poprawka i jeżeli sama tego nie zrobię,to do końca życia będzie mnie prześladowała myśl,że nie zostało to tak dokładnie zrobione jakbym sobie tego życzyła.
Mam uznaną na lokalnym rynku firmę i to nie ma się nic do rzeczy.
Już mówiłam w innym wątku-ludzie których nie interesuje budowa kupują dom u dewelopera.

----------


## adam_11

> .... bardzo trafne porównanie... skomplikowanego organizmu ludzkiego do pięciu cegieł i zaprawy.... brawo.


Budowa domu to nie pięć cegieł i zaprawa. Takie przekonanie jak Twoje prowadzi później do użalania się nad, jak to zimno mam w domu, bo mostków termicznych jest jak grzybów po deszczu, albo słyszymy wszystko co dzieje się nad nami, bo podłoga pływająca nie jest zrobiona tak jak być powinna. To są chyba najbardziej komiczne sytuacje, ale zapewniam, że nie ma ludzi, którzy bez znajomości budownictwa wybudują porządny dom.

----------


## RadziejS

> ... ale zapewniam, że nie ma ludzi, którzy bez znajomości budownictwa wybudują porządny dom.


SĄ!  :smile: 

I mają w domu ciepło, tanio się grzeją, tynk im nie odpada.

Prędzej te mostki znajdziesz w swoim domu, który wybuduje kompleksowo jeden wykonawca, zapewniam Cię.

Niestety w wielu dziedzinach życia pokutuje powiedzenie - "chcesz mieć zrobione, zrób to sam"  :Smile:

----------


## adam_11

> Adam_11 szczerze Ci życzę żebyś trafił na taką firmę, ale to już chyba łatwiej w totka. Inwestor, któremu buduje firma,  jest wtedy szczęśliwy kiedy się nie zna i nie bywa na budowie. Tylko rachunki reguluje i przyjeżdża raz w tygodniu oglądać postępy


Jakiś czas temu skończyłem budowę mojego pierwszego domu i wszystko co mówię wynika z mojego doświadczenia. Zdecydowanie rzadziej byłem na budowie aniżeli to sobie wyobrażałem. Co to mojej wiedzy budowlanej, nie jest studnią bez dna, fakt, ale zapewniam, zupełnie zielony nie jestem  :wink:

----------


## Kwitko

No, ale nie porównuj budownictwa do medycyny. Jest mnóstwo pseudo majstrów którzy ledwie co podpisać się potrafią, a budują całe życie i  co? oni lepiej wybudują mi dom niż ja? 
A inżynierowie? Znam kilku, szkoły skończyli, fakt, policzyć coś tam potrafią, ale cegły w ręce nie trzymali.  Inż. policzył mi strop, niestety stropu terriva  nigdy nie widział więc komin mi się nie zmieścił.
Nie można tak generalizować.

----------


## adam_11

> SĄ!


Skoro nie mają bladego pojęcia o budownictwie to powiedz mi, proszę, jak tego dokonują ?  :wink:

----------


## adam_11

> No, ale nie porównuj budownictwa do medycyny. Jest mnóstwo pseudo majstrów którzy ledwie co podpisać się potrafią, a budują całe życie i  co? oni lepiej wybudują mi dom niż ja? 
> A inżynierowie? Znam kilku, szkoły skończyli, fakt, policzyć coś tam potrafią, ale cegły w ręce nie trzymali.


Zapewniam, że znajdziesz też paru lekarzy, którzy mistrzami w swojej dziedzinie nie są. Niejednemu z nich nawet do gardła nie dałbym zajrzeć. Generalizować nie można, ok, zgadzam się, ale nadal uważam, że pewnymi sprawami powinni znajdować się ludzie posiadający wykształcenie w dane dziedzinie.

----------


## RadziejS

> Skoro nie mają bladego pojęcia o budownictwie to powiedz mi, proszę, jak tego dokonują ?


Patrzą, myślą, obserwują, czytają, uczą się, starają się być zaradni. Nie mogę powiedzieć, że budowałem sam w pojedynkę. Budował ze mną mój Tata (z zawodu taksówkarz), ja sam nie mam nic wspólnego z wykształceniem technicznym. Najpierw dużo czytałem forum, słuchałem mądrzejszych. A potem wzięliśmy się za budowę i dom w SSO stał po pół roku.

Wszystko robią ludzie, a dom to nie jest prom kosmiczny i naprawdę wiedzy tajemnej zbyt wiele nie wymaga. Każdy etap, za który się zabieraliśmy można w dzisiejszych czasach naprawdę mocno prześwietlić i zweryfikować. Są poradniki typu "sam buduję". Wszystko się da. Jedyny minus w porównania do tzw. fachowców jest taki, że pewne rzeczy robi się na początku sporo wolniej (ale za to można je wykonać dokładnie).

Ludzie, którzy mają podejście typu "nie znam się na tym" nie zrozumieją "nas".

Nie trzeba być informatykiem, żeby zainstalować Windowsa, czy złożyć komputer z części
Nie trzeba być mechanikiem, żeby zmienić klocki w samochodzie
Nie trzeba być elektrykiem, żeby sobie w domu gniazdko przykręcić

i tak dalej, można wymieniać bez końca. Wszystkie wymienione czynności można zarówno bez problemu zrobić samemu, ale można je też zlecić.

Wszystko można samemu. Nie zawsze warto, ale akurat w uzasadnionych przypadkach, biorąc pod uwagę osobiste uwarunkowania - czasami bardzo warto.

----------


## adam_11

Budowa domu nie jest tak skomplikowana jak budowa promu kosmicznego, ale mówienie o instalacji Windowsa, którą wykona średnio inteligentne dziecko w podstawówce albo o przykręceniu gniazdka, które wykona moja żona, ma się nijak przy temacie budowy domu. Zarzucano mi porównanie do medycyny, ale porównywanie to tych prostych czynności jest totalną abstrakcją. 

Nie mam zamiaru umniejszać nikomu sprytu, zdolności czy też innych zalet, które pomogły mu wybudować dom bez znajomości budownictwa. Nie do tego zmierzam. Chodzi mi jedynie o fakt, że budowa domu dla większości ludzi jest czymś ważnym bo nie tylko oni będą tam mieszkać, ale zapewne ich dzieci, wnuki itd. A żeby tak było musi to zrobić ktoś kto ma w tym fachu adekwatne doświadczenie i wykształcenie.

Głównym powodem rezygnacji z usług firmy budowlanej jest rezygnacja z wysokich kosztów. Fakt są one większe w porównaniu do tego gdy budujemy sami, ale mamy po pierwsze gwarancję, że gdy coś jest nie tak to nam to naprawią, po drugie wybieramy firmę z renomą, która gwarantuje dobrze wykonaną robotę, podczas gdy sami możemy popełnić sporo błędów. Te błędy będziemy naprawiać licznymi remontami, przebudowami co w ostatecznym rachunku może nas wynieść tyle co budowa z firmą. Tyle że będziemy żyć w zdrowiu parę lat krócej  :wink:

----------


## marynata

> Jakiś czas temu skończyłem budowę mojego pierwszego domu i wszystko co mówię wynika z mojego doświadczenia. Zdecydowanie rzadziej byłem na budowie aniżeli to sobie wyobrażałem. Co to mojej wiedzy budowlanej, nie jest studnią bez dna, fakt, ale zapewniam, zupełnie zielony nie jestem


Tu są tacy,co już czwarty dom budują,także spoko,wiedzą co robią.
A o sprawach sądowych z renomowanymi firmami dającymi gwarancje też jest trochę na forum.

----------


## adam_11

Jeżeli kogoś stać na wybudowanie czwartego domu to nie mam pojęcia jak może go nie stać na firmę. A co do gwarancji i sądów to jak już wcześniej powiedziałem to kwestia wyboru porządnej firmy. Jeżeli firma posiada liczne rekomendacje, a byli inwestorzy są zadowoleni to nie widzę żadnego problemu z wyborem takiej firmy.

----------


## RadziejS

Adam, moim celem nie jest narzucanie komukolwiek samodzielnego budowania jako jedynej słusznej drogi, bo wszystko zależy od osobistych uwarunkowań. Od sytuacji rodzinnej, lokalizacji, systemu pracy i wielu innych. Chcę jedynie podkreślić, że budowa przez renomowaną nawet firmę, przy niskim zaangażowaniu własnym, nie gwarantuje wybudowania domu ani taniej, ani porządnie, ani w zgodzie ze sztuką budowlaną.

Wszystkich trzeba kontrolować, niestety. Nie ma czegoś takiego jak stała renoma - w tym akurat przypadku. W firmach pracują ludzie i to czy ten konktretny, Twój dom, zostanie wybudowany należycie, zależy raczej od tego jacy ludzie zostaną wysłani przez tę firmę na Twoją budowę i jak w danym dniu wykonają swoją pracę. 

Kiedy mówi się, że firma ma renomę? Wtedy, kiedy zadowolonych klientów jest znacznie więcej niż niezadowolonych. Czyli, że firma renomowana ma też klientów niezadowolonych. Idźmy dalej - co to znaczy, że klient jest zadowolony? To znaczy, że podoba mu się to, co uzyskał. Tylko czasami ludzie się nie znają i są nieświadomi, że ich dom jest wybudowany należycie lub nie - widzą efekt finalny a mostkami termicznymi i innymi fuszerkami sobie życia nie zaplątują, bo ich nie widać. Dom jest, stoi, dach, tynk jest = jestem zadowolony. Wystawiają firmie pozytywną opinię. Potem wychodzą ewentualne niedoróbki. I tak to, łańcuszek zadowolenia jest przekazywany. Nie musi to znaczyć, że firma buduje porządnie i że problemy Cię ominą. Amber Gold też miał dobrą prezencję, OLT zresztą też. Nic nie jest gwarantem. O ile w przypadku Amber ciężko zweryfikować ich legalność, o tyle w przypadku budowy domu stosunkowo łatwo posiąść wiedzę konieczną do wystarczającego kontrolowania wykonawcy na każdym etapie.

OK, moje porównanie było trywialne - ale tylko dlatego, że znam ludzi, którzy wolą zapłacić 5 czy 10 zł plus dojazd, za przykręcenie gniazdka, zapłacić 60-100 zł za przeinstalowanie Windowsa, czy 50 zł za wymianę klocków. Kogo stać niech płaci. Jak sam zauważyłeś, że to są czynności bardzo proste, a jednak są tacy, którzy boją się ich podjąć. Budowa domu składa się również z prostych czynności (tylko ich liczba jest nieco większa).

Przykład na początkowym etapie - wytyczanie domu.

Musiałem wytyczyć dom, wiadomo - robi to geodeta. Ale akurat nie miał terminu. Wytyczyłem sobie sam, żyłka, paliki, szlauchwaga, kąty proste sprawdzałem twierdzeniem Piagorasa ze szkoły podstawowej. Wyszło idealnie. Geodeta przyjechał na gotowe, coś tam sprawdził, powiedział, że OK i wypisał papiery. Zrobiłem to nie z oszczędności, wtedy 2 dni mi robiły różnicę. Nie o to chodzi - chodzi o to, żeby pokazać, że można.

----------


## netbet

adam... widzisz tytuł wątku... sam go wywlekłeś po latach niebytu na wierzch.
na tym forum jest kilkanaście osób które zdecydowały sie na budowę "tymi rękami" ... w wiekszości przypadków własnie chodzi o kasę jaką można zaoszczędzić robiąc samemu.
co jest takiego niezwyklego przy murowaniu że nie można tego zrobić samemu?
strop monolit... pociąć, poskręcać ... filozofia?

powiem Ci tak.... mnie cała instalacja CO parteru, podłogówka 75m2, kocioł ... wszytko ... kosztowało jakieś 7 koła
dużo? ile zaoszczędziłem ? .... zdobyta wiedza została...

----------


## firewall

Można samemu budować, ale trzeba zdobyć pewien zasób wiedzy budowlanej, mieć zdolności manualne i zdolność walki z przeciwnościami wszelkiego typu. Przeciętny budowlaniec nie posiada praktycznie żadnej wiedzy budowlanej( co najwyżej jakieś zasłyszane stereotypy od podobnych do siebie mędrków ). Owszem są fachowcy lecz jest ich bardzo mało.
Przykładam rękę do produkowania budowlańców i wiem z kim mam do czynienia i jaka wiedzę posiadają ( włos jeży się na głowie ). Jedyne co wiedzą to jak nie narobić się, czego nie zrobić, jak zamaskować ewidentną fuszerkę.
Przykład: jak szybko okołkować termoizolację na elewacji? - wystarczy wcisnąć talerzyki , potem szybciutko klej i na to siatka. potem już tylko pacą przejechać i OK. Inwestor przyjeżdża, kierownik też - i co? Wszystko jest super. A że sknocone wszystko - co to kogo obchodzi. Forsa skasowana i o to chodzi.
Dlatego jak ktoś ma możliwość i elementarne umiejętności to powinien wykonywać jak najwięcej prac samemu.

----------


## Kwitko

Z tą elewacją to prawda? Naprawdę tak się zdarza?

----------


## firewall

niestety tak. A w wykończeniówce to dopiero potrafią dokonać cudów. A ludzie cieszą się że tak szybko i czyściutko robią.

----------


## adam_11

Wywlekłem temat po paru latach niebytu gdyż jak już parę razy wspomniałem niedawno skończyłem budowę domu, wkręciłem się w ten temat i widząc jak to wygląda z bliska nie bardzo chciało mi się wierzyć, że ludzie sami są w stanie wybudować dom bez niezbędnego doświadczenia i wiedzy. Przekonałem się do jednego, że są tacy odważni co potrafią to zrobić - szacunek. 

Z definicją renomy zgadzam się w 100%. Nie pakowałbym się w klocki, którymi ktoś się wcześniej nie bawił i nie był z tego powodu zadowolony  :wink:  dlatego  tak obstaję przy korzystaniu z usług firm budowlanych przy budowie domu.

----------


## rkowal79

Adam.
Daj se luz.
 Ja też nic nie miałem do czynienia z budowlanką. Zupełnie nic. Co najwyzej parę razy łopatą machałem u brata na budowie. I co?? daję radę. Właśnie kończymy deskowanie i papowanie dachu. Wiedzę idzie zdobyć i na forum i w literaturze. Praktykę u siebie na budowie.
Kilkadziesiąt osób które znalazłem tak zrobiło i nie mieli doświadczenia w budowlance. Kiedyś na wsi ludzie (głównie rolnicy) sami budowali domy które stoją po 50 lat już. Mieli tylko majstra po godzinach. I co?? żyją, miezkają, bawią wnuki i prawnuki. Betonów nie było takich, materiały gorsze, technika i technologia przedwojenna, tylko zapał do ciężkiej pracy o niebo lepszy jak dziś, duże chęci i poświęcenie. Firm z ,,fachowcami-partaczami" nie było tyle co dziś, którzy tak jak koledzy piszą wyżej, tylko doją inwestora nieświadomego sytuacji na budowie, potem mówią do siebie: to się zakryje, tego widać nie będzie. A wystarczy troszkę się dowiedzieć tu i tam, zakasać rękawy do ciężkiej pracy jak wielu forumowiczów i nie tylko.
Co Ty na to powiesz??
Jak ma się to do medycyny na którą się powołujesz??

----------


## adam_11

> Kiedyś na wsi ludzie (głównie rolnicy) sami budowali domy które stoją po 50 lat już.


 Fakt budowali. Ale byli to biedni rolnicy, którzy żyli głównie z uprawy pola i budowali cokolwiek i jakkolwiek byleby być blisko pracy, której muszą poświęcić cały dzień. Poza tym jak sam powiedziałeś,  to było kiedyś! A moje pytanie brzmi: dlaczego TERAZ na wsi ludzie nie budują sami tylko korzystają z usług firm budowlanych? 

Kiedyś ludzie też nie chodzili do lekarza z przeziębieniem, grypą, anginą - leczyli się sami. Syropy z różnych cudawianek, setka i byli zdrowi. Dzieci rodzili w stodołach na sianie i nie potrzebny był im ginekolog czy położnik. Zęby wyrywali na nitce, jak bolało to obkładali zimnym mięsem - kto wtedy myślał o dentyście? 

Co Ty na to powiesz???

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Fakt budowali. Ale byli to biedni rolnicy, którzy żyli głównie z uprawy pola i budowali cokolwiek i jakkolwiek byleby być blisko pracy, której muszą poświęcić cały dzień. Poza tym jak sam powiedziałeś,  to było kiedyś! A moje pytanie brzmi: dlaczego TERAZ na wsi ludzie nie budują sami tylko korzystają z usług firm budowlanych?



odpowiedz jest prosta, banalnie prosta nawet

wiekszosc ludzi uznaje ze lepiej jest popracowac wiecej we wlasnej branzy i zarobic aby zaplacic "fachowcowi" bo on to zrobi lepiej, szybciej no i on sie zna...
dzisiaj swiat wymaga aby zyc szybko, wygodnie, zgodnie z ogolnym trendem i obowiazujacymi nurtami, nia ma czasu po prostu, a czesto i "nie wypada" aby pan inz., albo mgr inz. babral sie w betonie na budowie... "no przeciez ludzie sa od tego"

wyjatki od tej reguly trafiaja sie zadko, ale sa :smile:  i wcale nie jest tak ze skoro ktos buduje sam to napewno albo jest murazem z zawodu, albo nie ma kasy na murazy itp... nie majac kasy nie buduje sie sie domu wcale  :smile:  a murazem byc nie trzeba. 

pozdrawiam ja, mgr inz. babrajacy sie w betonach, klejach, pretach itp itd, wlasnorecznie budujacy dom  :smile:

----------


## firewall

Jak ktos lubi to buduje sam niezależnie od ilości posiadanych pieniędzy. Jak ktoś ich za bardzo nie posiada to jest zmuszony do wykonywania większości prac. Jak zarabia znacznie więcej na miesiąc niż zatrudniany fachowiec to sensu nie ma samemu pracować. Jezeli zarabia się poniżej zatrudnianego fachowca to lepiej zrobić samemu(podwójnie oszczędzamy). Zaoszczędzenie pół roku na budowie kosztem 10 lat dłużej spłacanego kredytu nie jest sensownym rozwiązaniem.

----------


## robdk

Witajcie

Są rejony gdzie się buduje w większości przez firmy, a są także takie miejsca gdzie buduje się przede wszystkim w miarę możliwości samemu i systemem gospodarczym.
Ja w większości znam budowy gdzie przynajmniej 50% prac jest wykonanych we własnym zakresie i z pomocą najbliższej rodziny. Tylko do niektórych prac się bierze majstra z tym, że do każdego rodzaju innego.

Sam wykonałem ok 80% swojego domku. I co ciekawe, wszelkie niedoróbki mam po fachowcach - niewielkie ale zawsze, choć pilnowałem osobiście tych prac kilka razy dzienie.

----------


## K160

Zdjęcia z mojej samodzielnej budowy. Mury, nadproża, wieńce, zbrojenia, stropy, w dużej mierze fundamenty, no i teraz dach SAMEMU z dwoma pomocnikami (chłopaki z liceum i I roku studiów). Nigdy w życiu nie miałem nic wspólnego z budowlanką. Czytanie forum murator to mój sekret. Ten dom chcę na gotowo z meblami zbudować za 140 000zł. Prowadzę pełen kosztorys. Wszystko samemu, zero ekip, naciągaczy, partaczy.

Stawianie dachu to trudna sprawa. Dwa dni mędrkowania, mierzenia, stania, zastanawiania się, momentami załamka, ale dzisiaj po porannym problemie złapaliśmy wiatr w żagle i do góry poszło 11 wiązarów. Krokwie 6m długie, jętki 2,6m,  kąt 45 stopni. 

Chcieć znaczy móc: https://picasaweb.google.com/kalenda...CKSxi7Cq-qGMNA

----------


## Kwitko

My teraz żałujemy że za dach się sami nie zabraliśmy  :cry:  I za rozkładanie rurek do ogrzewania podłogowego. 

*K160* ile masz metrów użytkowych?

----------


## K160

Choroba jakoś poplątało mi się, które to są te użytkowe. Powierzchni zabudowy 110m plus poddasze. Skosy będą, więc użytkowej o ile dobrze ją interpretuję to coś koło 170-180m. 17x6, plus ganek 10m.

----------


## Kwitko

No to kawał domu budujesz  :big grin:  Też chciałam zmieścić się w 150 tys. z meblami ale chyba wyjdzie na to że zmieszczę się ale bez mebli  :wink:  Ale ciii, nie chcę zapeszać. No tyle że nasz zet ma 115 m użytkowej, 85 m zabudowy.

----------


## o_c

Tylko niech osoby chcące popełnić samoróbstwo dobrze się nad tym zastanowią bo ketonal faktycznie staje się najlepszym przyjacielem, a doba ma tylko 24h...

----------


## netbet

> Tylko niech osoby chcące popełnić samoróbstwo dobrze się nad tym zastanowią bo ketonal faktycznie staje się najlepszym przyjacielem, a doba ma tylko 24h...


ketonal jest przyjacielem, ale... tylko do pewnego momentu... :wink: 
później przyjacielem jest zegarek z cyferblatem wyskalowanym do 30 godzin/dobę :Lol: 

..ale fakt - samoróba wymaga przemysleń

----------


## Kwitko

No co wy z tymi lekami?  :wink:  U nas tylko czasem maść na zbolałe mięśnie, bardzo rzadko ibuprom.  No i trochę plastra, bandaża.....  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

bedziesz miala ich lata to tez bedziesz potrzebowala medykamentow zeby funkcjonowac normalnie  :big grin: 

netbet a nacierania sie amolem probowales?  :wink:  polecam...  :wink: 


BTW. w czerwcu, po pierwszej wizycie u okulisty byl taki czas ze bralem po 5 tabletek, 3 razy dziennie + do tego 2 rozne rodzaje kropli do oczu na zmiane  :smile:

----------


## kama.d

Temat jak zwykle budzi emocje. 
My też się nad tym zastanawialiśmy przed budową domu. Ostatecznie wybraliśmy firmę, bo wygodniej, bo niewiele drożej (według naszych kalkulacji), bo firma robiła dobre wrażenie - no i fajnie, jesteśmy zadowoleni, mamy ładny dom, nie osiwieliśmy i takie tam. Choć teraz mąż powtarza że kolejny dom - kiedyś tam dla dzieci, może wybudować już sam bo się dużo nauczył i bardzo go to zaciekawiło hahaha.

Więc nie wiem po co w ogóle ta dyskusja - Polska to wolny kraj, jak ktoś ma siły i chęci to niech sobie buduje sam, a jak ktoś nie ma to niech poszuka firmy i też będzie dobrze. 
Teraz walczy się o klienta na rynku więc ceny usług budowlanych nie są takie wysokie i można się zastanawiać. Jeszcze 5 lat temu nie miałabym wątpliwości że lepiej budować z wujkiem Zenkiem, bo taniej. Teraz różnica topnieje i oby tak dalej  :wink:

----------


## firewall

> .. Ostatecznie wybraliśmy firmę, bo wygodniej, bo niewiele drożej (według naszych kalkulacji), bo firma robiła dobre wrażenie... -


Czyżby za symboliczną złotówkę za m2. A poza tym zapłaciliście firmie za sam materiał( według ich cennika)?

----------


## macmac84

Witam wszystkich.
Jak wynika z doswiadczenia innych da sie zbudowac dom samemu. Postanowilem, ze tak wlasnie zrobie. Nie wiem czy sie uda, czy nie ale bede probowal. Dzialeczka zakupiona w lutym. Milion miliardow projektow przegladniete. Tysiace pomyslow i dobre samopoczucie tez jest. Niestety brakuje jeszcze kaski  :wink:

----------


## anetina

> Witam wszystkich.
> Jak wynika z doswiadczenia innych da sie zbudowac dom samemu. Postanowilem, ze tak wlasnie zrobie. Nie wiem czy sie uda, czy nie ale bede probowal. Dzialeczka zakupiona w lutym. Milion miliardow projektow przegladniete. Tysiace pomyslow i dobre samopoczucie tez jest. Niestety brakuje jeszcze kaski



da sie zbudowac, ale musisz miec porzadne nerwy, byc odporny na stres
samopoczucie nie wystarczy na dlugo, a kaska rzecz nabyta - najwazniejsze zdrowie, a uda sie wszystko  :smile:

----------


## macmac84

Zdaje sobie doskonale sprawe ( a przynajmniej tak mi sie wydaje  :smile:  ) z tego co mnie czeka. Ojciec tez kiedys budowal i nie bylo wtedy sprzetu ani materialow i jakos dal rade, wiec ja tez dam. A i poki co zdrowia nie brakuje. Ogolnie jestem nastawiony pozytywnie.

----------


## Kwitko

> Zdaje sobie doskonale sprawe .


Oj, chyba nikt sobie nie zdawał sprawy z tego co go czeka  :big tongue: 
Ale oczywiście że dasz rade, my daliśmy więc inni też dadzą!

----------


## bajanadjembe

> Oj, chyba nikt sobie nie zdawał sprawy z tego co go czeka 
> Ale oczywiście że dasz rade, my daliśmy więc inni też dadzą!


Podobno, jakbyśmy wiedzieli co nas czeka, to nie chcielibyśmy się nigdy urodzić.... A my się pchamy! jedni łepetyną, drudzy dupskiem, inni jeszcze barkiem... Każdy po swojemu. Jak trza, to trza. 
Pozdrawiam wszystkich, co sami budują.

----------


## plusultra

My też będziemy na wiosnę budować sami  :Smile:  Jestem dobrej myśli. Domek jest niewielki (87 m pow użytkowej, pow zabudowy 65 m kw) 
Zauważyłam, że kiedy uczestniczy się w projektowaniu domu, który się będzie samemu budować to uważa się na to by był nieskomplikowany  :smile: ) Czyli: prosty dwuspadowy dach, żadnych okien dachowych, żadnych lukarn, żadnych balkonów, wykuszy. No i chociaż mamy bardzo nośny grunt (piaseczek) to w grę wchodziła od początku płyta fundamentowa  :smile:  by uniknąć mostków termicznych, ale również by uniknąć konieczności wznoszenia ścian fundamentowych z ciężkich, krzywych bloczków betonowych  :wink:  
Moja słabość do pięknej prostoty nie po raz pierwszy w życiu wychodzi nam na dobre :smile:

----------


## anetina

jakbym wiedziala, co mnie czeka - NIGDY bym sie nie budowa, kupila mieszkanie w miescie i po pracy leniuchowala z mezem i z dzieckiem  :smile: 
a tak - mamy co innego  :big tongue:

----------


## Kwitko

A ja bym się w bloku po prostu udusiła  :smile:  Nie wiem, może jakąś klaustrofobie mam  :wink:

----------


## anetina

> A ja bym się w bloku po prostu udusiła  Nie wiem, może jakąś klaustrofobie mam


oj tam  :smile: 
ale chodzilo o sens, ze gdybym wiedziala, przez co przejde podczas budowy - w zyciu bym sie nie podjela jej - ja tez sie nie nadaje na mieszkanie w bloku, stad byla budowa na wsi, ale ja dziekuje za te wszystkie przejscia  :big tongue: 
bezstresowo chociaz zylabym wtedy mieszkajac w bloku  :big tongue:

----------


## RadziejS

Moją budowę też wspominam jako 3 lata sporego poświęcenia, nie było łatwo, ale teraz mam luksus psychiczny. Również nie nadaję się do mieszkania w bloku. Nie chodzi o nawet o wielkość mieszkania, ale o poczucie niefizycznego ograniczenia, życia zgodnie z regulaminami wspólnoty, z którymi nie zawsze się muszę zgadzać, ciszy po 22 i tak dalej. Nie rozumiałbym i denerwował się czynszem który za 50-60 m2 mieszkania wynosi tyle co rachunki za 200 m2 domu z ogródkiem. 
Ja bym chętnie kiedyś jeszcze coś małego zbudował  :smile:

----------


## anetina

ja mam zapewnione, ze mamy pomagac synowi w budowie - wiec na to sie pisze  :smile: 
ale ten blogostan zycia w domu jest bez porownania, jednak nie kazdy etap budowy wspomina milo  :smile: 
ja chcialabym przeespac te 6-12 miesiecy  :smile:

----------


## gega

> Zdjęcia z mojej samodzielnej budowy. Mury, nadproża, wieńce, zbrojenia, stropy, w dużej mierze fundamenty, no i teraz dach SAMEMU z dwoma pomocnikami (chłopaki z liceum i I roku studiów). Nigdy w życiu nie miałem nic wspólnego z budowlanką. Czytanie forum murator to mój sekret. Ten dom chcę na gotowo z meblami zbudować za 140 000zł. Prowadzę pełen kosztorys. Wszystko samemu, zero ekip, naciągaczy, partaczy.
> 
> Stawianie dachu to trudna sprawa. Dwa dni mędrkowania, mierzenia, stania, zastanawiania się, momentami załamka, ale dzisiaj po porannym problemie złapaliśmy wiatr w żagle i do góry poszło 11 wiązarów. Krokwie 6m długie, jętki 2,6m,  kąt 45 stopni. 
> 
> Chcieć znaczy móc: https://picasaweb.google.com/kalenda...eat=directlink


link nie działa  :sad:

----------


## K160

> link nie działa


Przepraszam, nieopacznie zresetowałem link. Tutaj aktualny i działający:
https://picasaweb.google.com/kalenda...CKSxi7Cq-qGMNA

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> da sie zbudowac, ale musisz miec porzadne nerwy, byc odporny na stres



smiem twierdzic ze nerwy ze stali i odpornosc na stres to raczej jak buduje dla nas firma. niby czym sie wielce stresowac i denerowac jak budujemy samemu? moze ja jakis inny jestem ale budowanie mnie zdecydowanie psychicznie relaksuje i odpreza a nie stresuje... oczywiscie fizycznie sie mecze i zyly sobie wyprowam codziennie troche dalej przesuwajac granice wytrzymalosci wlasnego organizmy... ale zeby nerwy ? zupelnie sie z powyzszym nie zgadzam.   :big grin:

----------


## plusultra

Ja tez uważam że jak się buduje samodzielnie bez ekip i za środki własne to znaczy, że buduje się bez spiny  :smile:  
Nikt nic nam za opóźnienie nie zrobi... żaden nadzorca z banku nie będzie mi się krzywił patrząc na postępy :smile:  Nie trzeba będzie nikomu patrzeć na ręce. 
Jeślibym miała full $ to bym była skłonna wynająć ekipę - ale pod jednym warunkiem: zatrudniam profesjonalnego nadzorcę.

----------


## ewelina84p

Moi  budowali dom, oczywiscie z ekipa, bo samemu to wszystko planować to tylko stres i nerwy, a przecież poza budową i rodzina i praca.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> samemu to wszystko planować to tylko stres i nerwy, a przecież poza budową i rodzina i praca.



ale co wielce planowac? potrzebuje bloczki to jade do skladu i kupuje bloczki, jak przywioza to buduje, jak nie to robie cos innego. nie bardzo rozumiem o jakim planowaniu wszytskiego mowisz i mam wrazenie ze powtarzasz raczej zaslyszana lub cudza opinie. ja buduje wlasnorecznie, w pojedynke i moge ci zareczyc ze po za wysilkiem fizycznym naprawde nie ma sie czym stresowac. jest projekt, wiec jesli tylko potrafisz (a jako inzynier nie bardzo moge nie potrafic) odczytac ze zrozumieniem rysunki to sobie  poradzisz, jest kierownik budowy, ktory w przypadku samodzielniego budowania pelni troche inna role, nie ma za zadanie wnikliwie kontrolowac i patrzec na rece ale POMAGAC i RADZIC w sytuacjach kiedy projekt nie jest wystarczajacy lub brakuje nam branzowej wiedzy. 

a praca... no bez pracy budowania jakos nie widze  :wink:  ale praca jest do 16-17, a potem budowa
rodzina... rodzina jest potrzebna, i mam wrazenie ze taka wspolna inwestycja i wspolny wysilek poprawia jej funkcjonowanie. serce bije mi szybciej kiedy nsz 5 latek przychodzi i razem z Gosia wymiata pyl ktory sie nazbieral albo zbiera porozrzucane folie czy inne smieci podczas kiedy normalnie nie moge go zagonic aby pozbieral zabawki...

powtarzam raz jeszcze: stres i nerwy to owszem, ale nie jak budujemy sami dla siebie. no chyba ze trafi sie jakis wybitnie nieodporny ludzki egzemplarz...tylko w takim przypadku sadze ze taki zawodnik moglby budowy z ekipa gdzie trzeba ogarnac materialy, aby byly na czas, ogarnac ekipe, aby byla na czas, ogarnac aby i materialy i ekipa byly i na czas i w tym samym miejscu, a jeszcze dopilnowac jakosci, skolowac kolejna ekipe, kolejne materialy, itp itd - taki zawodnik, co to by go samodzielna budowa stresowala, budowy z ekipa moglby nie przezyc...

----------


## anetina

> a praca... no bez pracy budowania jakos nie widze  ale praca jest do 16-17, a potem budowa
> rodzina... rodzina jest potrzebna, i mam wrazenie ze taka wspolna inwestycja i wspolny wysilek poprawia jej funkcjonowanie. serce bije mi szybciej kiedy nsz 5 latek przychodzi i razem z Gosia wymiata pyl ktory sie nazbieral albo zbiera porozrzucane folie czy inne smieci podczas kiedy normalnie nie moge go zagonic aby pozbieral zabawki...


masz luksus, bo do 16/17 pracujesz  :smile: 
inni nie maja tak dobrze - dopiero 19/20 mogli zjezdzac na budowe
planowac trzeba - bo jak inaczej bez planow sie poruszac





> powtarzam raz jeszcze: stres i nerwy to owszem, ale nie jak budujemy sami dla siebie.


masz bestresowe zycie? budowe? to znowu gratuluje - bo rzadko kto tak ma
budowalismy dla siebie, wlasnorecznie, ja druga taka budowe dziekuje, wykonczenie psychiczne, nerwowe

tez mialam 5latka na budowie  :smile:  dzieciak mega zadowolony, ale niestety nie zawsze bylo co z nim zrobic, by mozna bylo cos na budowie przyspieszyc - on z tych bardzo wczesnie chodzacych spac

----------


## anetina

> smiem twierdzic ze nerwy ze stali i odpornosc na stres to raczej jak buduje dla nas firma. niby czym sie wielce stresowac i denerowac jak budujemy samemu? moze ja jakis inny jestem ale budowanie mnie zdecydowanie psychicznie relaksuje i odpreza a nie stresuje... oczywiscie fizycznie sie mecze i zyly sobie wyprowam codziennie troche dalej przesuwajac granice wytrzymalosci wlasnego organizmy... ale zeby nerwy ? zupelnie sie z powyzszym nie zgadzam.



jak jedziesz na budowe, sobie popatrzec, gdy wszystko jest ok, to rzeczywiscie zlewa ci wszystko
ale ten, kto sam aktywnie uczestniczy, kto w ten sposób "marnuje" czas zamiast byc w domu z rodzina, gdy cos idzie nie tak - kasa, zwiazek, dziecko - ma prawo do stresu, straty nerw

----------


## bury_kocur

> ale co wielce planowac? potrzebuje bloczki to jade do skladu i kupuje bloczki, jak przywioza to buduje, jak nie to robie cos innego. nie bardzo rozumiem o jakim planowaniu wszytskiego mowisz i mam wrazenie ze powtarzasz raczej zaslyszana lub cudza opinie.


A ja się przychylam do zdania Eweliny, Tomaszu - na razie u nas idzie jeszcze ekipami (zaraz koniec  :smile: ) i muszę Ci powiedzieć, że cała logistyka to potężna praca - żeby załatwić wszystko takie jak ma być, ile ma być i na czas. Oczywiście ja się tym zajmuję  :smile:  Być może budujący normalnie, to znaczy nie tak ekstremalnie tanio, nie mają tego problemu - właśnie jadą i kupują albo zlecają to komuś, ale w przypadku, kiedy szuka się na wszystkim oszczędności, a do tego nie chce brać pierwszego lepszego g..., to sprawa się komplikuje - bo trzeba znaleźć, wynegocjować, uzgodnić dostawę - a przede wszystkim podjąć decyzję, czy jest to warte zachodu. Wiem, że wszyscy ten cykl przerabiają - ale śmiem twierdzić, że im mniejszy budżet, tym więcej roboty decyzyjnej i logistycznej.

----------


## o_c

*Tomasz Antkowiak * dobrze mówi, stres na budowie jest to jak piwa braknie, ale jak się dobrze logistykę planuje to nie ma na to szans :roll eyes: 
Jedynie czasami z pogodą się nie da dogadać...

----------


## anetina

o_c jak sie zbudujesz, to wtedy pogadamy  :big tongue: 

chyba ze jestes rzadkim forowiczem  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> A ja się przychylam do zdania Eweliny, Tomaszu - na razie u nas idzie jeszcze ekipami (zaraz koniec ) i muszę Ci powiedzieć, że cała logistyka to potężna praca - żeby załatwić wszystko takie jak ma być, ile ma być i na czas.


no wlasnie ! "z ekipami" chca nie chcac potwierdzilas moja teze - dziekuje droga sasiedko  :smile:  budujac z ekipa mozna faktycznie miec urwanie glowy  i przezywac zwiazane z tym stresy, absolutnie tego nie neguje  :smile:

----------


## anetina

> budujac z ekipa mozna faktycznie miec urwanie glowy  i przezywac zwiazane z tym stresy, absolutnie tego nie neguje


a bez ekipy nie mozna miec nerw i stresy??? zartujesz sobie koles  :big tongue:

----------


## Kwitko

Ja temat stresu ogarnęłam już dawno. Po prostu są dwa podejścia: męskie i żeńskie. Facet ma wszystko w .... nosie, nie wie co to stres, a kobieta denerwuje się za oboje. Przem co chwile mi powtarza - co ty się tak denerwujesz, a on stoicki spokój. Jak nie wyjdzie, trudno, poprawi się, jak się nie zdąży, zrobi się później, jak kasy braknie to się zarobi i zupełnie nie rozumie czemu ja się stresuje. A ja chyba jak każda baba - martwię się się średnio 24 godziny na dobę  :wink:

----------


## anetina

Kwitko i to jest podsumowanie stresu  :smile:  faceci nie rozumieja, o co w tym chodzi  :smile:

----------


## macmac84

Drogie, kochane Panie, a moze jak sie facet bloczkow po schodach nataszczy to juz mu sie nawet stresowac nie chce?  :wink:

----------


## anetina

> Drogie, kochane Panie, a moze jak sie facet bloczkow po schodach nataszczy to juz mu sie nawet stresowac nie chce?


a myslisz, ze tylko facet bloczki na budowie taszczy?????????

----------


## fenix2

> Drogie, kochane Panie, a moze jak sie facet bloczkow po schodach nataszczy to juz mu sie nawet stresowac nie chce?


Gorzej jak mu się czego innego nie będzie chcieć.  :roll eyes:

----------


## anetina

on nie musi chciec, wazne, zeby zona byla zadowolona  :big tongue:

----------


## fenix2

> on nie musi chciec, wazne, zeby zona byla zadowolona


Też tak można podejść do sprawy.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> a bez ekipy nie mozna miec nerw i stresy??? zartujesz sobie koles



pewnie ze mozna, jesli ktos ma sklonnosci to bedzie mu serce kolatalo ze pret zbrojeniowy taki jakis podrdzewialy a w betoniarce halasuje lozysko i pewnie sie za chwile zatrze i wtedy beton w srodku zwiaze i betoniarka sie zaklei na amen i budowa utknie i przez 2 lata kierownik w dziennik nic nie wpisze bo budowa stoi bo betoniarka sie zepsula i teraz trzeba PnB nowe bo 2 lata wpisu nie ma bo betoniarka przez to lozysko stanelo i najlepiej to by bylo je natychmiast zmienic... bo sie zatrze beton zwiaze itd i sie spirala nakreca  :smile: 

czy nie lepiej, latwiej, przyjemniej brac wszytsko na spokojnie?czy to warto sobie wynajdywac powody, nakrecac sie a potem lykac relanium i powtarzac ze budowa to taka wykanczajaca psychicznie ...

wg mnie niech sobie kazdy przezywa po swojemu, w koncu wolnosc, jak wspomnialem, ale pokresle raz jeszcze i mam nadzieje ze przekonam tym internaute ktory moze tu trafi w poszukiwaniu odpowiedzi na temat ktory drazymy, i pomoze mu to podjac decyzje ze warto budowac samemu, zatem podkresle raz jeszcze: ja osobiscie nie widze powodow aby sie stresowac i denerwowac budujac wlasnorecznie dom, budowanie odpreza mnie psychicznie i daje czas aby sobie przemyslec wiele tematow na ktore nie ma czasu podczas pracy zawodowej. nawet po takim dniu jak dzis, po 12 godzinach pracy zawodowej na wysokich obrotach wyjscie na budowe sprawia mi przyjemnosc , pomimo ze fizycznie daje w kosc.

i tyle :smile:  i niech mi ktos zabroni  :smile: 

wszytskim zestresowanym polecam napar z melisy  :smile:  wszytskim pozostalym piwko  :smile:

----------


## anetina

> ja osobiscie nie widze powodow aby sie stresowac i denerwowac budujac wlasnorecznie dom, budowanie odpreza mnie psychicznie i daje czas aby sobie przemyslec wiele tematow na ktore nie ma czasu podczas pracy zawodowej. nawet po takim dniu jak dzis, po 12 godzinach pracy zawodowej na wysokich obrotach wyjscie na budowe sprawia mi przyjemnosc , pomimo ze fizycznie daje w kosc.
> 
> i tyle i niech mi ktos zabroni 
> 
> wszytskim zestresowanym polecam napar z melisy  wszytskim pozostalym piwko


no to jakbym czytala wypowiedzi swego meza - zostawiam bez komentarza  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> no to jakbym czytala wypowiedzi swego meza - zostawiam bez komentarza



Gosia? masz drugie konto na FM?  :wink:  


PS. zarcik  :smile:

----------


## anetina

a myslisz, ze wiekszosc facetow wszystkim sie zajmuje  :smile:  !?

ps. to zone gdzies tu na forum masz?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

pewnie :smile:   zeknij do nas do dziennika.

----------


## bajanadjembe

> (..) 
> 
> czy nie lepiej, latwiej, przyjemniej brac wszytsko na spokojnie?czy to warto sobie wynajdywac powody, nakrecac sie a potem lykac relanium i powtarzac ze budowa to taka wykanczajaca psychicznie ...
> 
> (...)  budowanie odpreza mnie psychicznie i daje czas aby sobie przemyslec wiele tematow na ktore nie ma czasu podczas pracy zawodowej. nawet po takim dniu jak dzis, po 12 godzinach pracy zawodowej na wysokich obrotach wyjscie na budowe sprawia mi przyjemnosc , pomimo ze fizycznie daje w kosc.
> 
> i tyle i niech mi ktos zabroni 
> 
> wszytskim zestresowanym polecam napar z melisy  wszytskim pozostalym piwko


Fantastyczne, zdrowe podejście do sprawy! I pracowitości.

(Są mężowie co po pracy (zawodowej) na kanapę ich ciągnie. I zadowoleni są, że jak zarabiają, to stać ich na wykonawców, którym płacą. <Ale ja nie jestem chytra, żeby nie było.>) 

Trzymajcie się wszyscy sami budujący swoje domy!

----------


## bury_kocur

> (Są mężowie co po pracy (zawodowej) na kanapę ich ciągnie. I zadowoleni są, że jak zarabiają, to stać ich na wykonawców, którym płacą.


No, ale jest jeszcze jeden ważny aspekt sprawy - są mężowie, co od 6 rano tyrają fizycznie w robocie i kiedy przychodzą do domu, to ciągnie ich na te 2 godz drzemki, a potem należałoby trochę czasu poświęcić licznemu potomstwu  :wink:  Nie dziwię się w takim wypadku brakowi entuzjazmu i sił do własnoręcznego budowania. Inaczej się sprawa przedstawia, kiedy ktoś siedzi 8 h za biurkiem i nie jest mocno obciążony rodzinnie.
Podziwiam tych, co budują sami - ale i nie potępiam tych, co nie chcą lub nie mogą.

----------


## bajanadjembe

Kurczę, no ja też nie potępiam.

----------


## macmac84

> a myslisz, ze tylko facet bloczki na budowie taszczy?????????


To tylko takie niewinne pytanie bylo. Ja nikomu pracowitosci ani zaslug nie odejmuje. Po prostu nasze mozgi nie maja tej czesci ktora odpowiada za stresowanie sie.

----------


## Draagon

Witam. Mam trzy zawody: mechanik samochodowy, technik budowlany i inżynier informatyk ze specjalizacja grafik komputerowy - a pracuję jako informatyk. W budowlance pracowałem w wieku 15-16 lat na budowach wakacyjnych jako pomocnik.
Ja właściwie buduję sam ale z dużą pomocą taty. Kiedy ja jestem w pracy, on już jest na budowie, więc zaraz po pracy jadę i robię bez przygotowywania czasochłonnych czynności.
Buduję głównie popołudniami, na urlopie i w każdą Sobotę a czasami i Niedziele- a jak pada lub wieje to porządkuję działkę 1,7ha więc jest co robić  :smile: 
Do tej pory zrobiłem samemu projekt domu, papierkologię odnośnie WZ i PnB, tyczenie, projekt zjazdu i POŚ itp - wszystko zatwierdzone w kwocie lącznej poniżej 3000zł.
Z budowlanki , sam kopałem z ojcem fundamenty + 2 osoby do pomocy, zalewanie z gruszki, izolacje sam, podmurówka ojciec narożniki ja resztę.
Szalowanie i obsypywanie sam. Ściany z BK 2/3 ojciec resztę ja ( zbyt chory byłem latem ) Co do reszty to ekipy będą wzięte do tynków ( kolega ) i więźby dachowej ( wysokość i ciężar ). Staram się korzystać z dobrodziejstw techniki - koparkę wynająłem 2 razy koszt 500 zł - do wykopu stawu, rozładowania partii towaru z tira i wsypania piachu do środka domu. Teraz wynajmę sobie minikoparkę - się nauczę nią pracować  :smile: 
A budowa generalnie mnie nie stresuje a samemu jak jestem to totalnie odpoczywam, cisza spokój ja i moja kielnia  :smile: .
Czego się boję - masy rzeczy - a głownie instalacji CO  :smile:  ale poczytam - się podszkolę.
Dziennik Budowy prowadzę na innym forum - pozdrawiam - wariat od domku draagonowych smoczków  :smile: 
Odnośnie ekip - nie powiem chciałem wziąść murarzy do cegły pełnej - ale ci dobrzy zamówień mają na 2 lata do przodu - a pozostali po prostu się tylko cenią - więc jeden stres mniej  :smile:

----------


## fenix2

> Buduję głównie popołudniami, na urlopie i w każdą Sobotę a czasami i Niedziele- a jak pada lub wieje to porządkuję działkę 1,7ha więc jest co robić 
> Do tej pory zrobiłem samemu projekt domu, papierkologię odnośnie WZ i PnB, tyczenie, projekt zjazdu i POŚ itp - wszystko zatwierdzone w kwocie lącznej poniżej 3000zł.


A kto ci podbił ten projekt i zrobił zagospodarowanie? Czy masz uprawnienia?

----------


## Draagon

Nie nie mam uprawnień - aczkolwiek nie do końca tak, że sobie narysowałem na kartce i zaniosłem do starostwa  :no:  - rozrysowałem wszystko na komputerze, rzuty elewacji rozmieszczenie hydrauliki, elektryki kominów, jeno konstrukcji dachu nie zrobiłem i w wersji elektronicznej dałem konstruktorowi - a co on z tym zrobił, czy przerysował, kserował, kalkował czy adaptował - nie moja broszka - zatwierdzone mam a dodatkowo projekt zjazdu i przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków -a o tym nie wiedziałem. Ale o WZ i PnB sam występowałem już, aczkolwiek konstruktor służył telefonicznie radą co gdzie i do kogo  :smile: .
Polecam każdemu kto ma wyobraźnię przestrzenną , by wziął ołówek i sobie szkicował co gdzie i jak che mieć i mieszkać. Jak widać nawet projektantom łatwiej zejść z ceny jeżeli widzą, że mają do czynienia z osobą która wie czego chce, a nie co chwila zmienia koncepcje.
Tylko trzeba zwracać uwagę na mały niuans taki, że mimo wirtualnych spacerów nie czuje się tego tak jak w rzeczywistości - niby mały na projekcie.. a po wymurowaniu ścian....  :smile: 
Ale de fakto dom mam dokładnie taki jaki chciałem w cenie gotowca - a nie ma nic przyjemniejszego niż tworzenie domu dla siebie - no może poza kopaniem fundamentów pod niego, no i może murowaniem ścian bo widać jak rośnie.. nie no - w ogóle to jest bajka, fantastyczna sprawa jak na razie - mam nadzieję, że wykończeniówka mnie nie wykończy  :big grin:  
Ale przynajmniej wiem, że tu 100 tam 200, a dalej jeszcze 300 zł taniej - i idzie zrobić dom własnymi siłami tylko trzeba chcieć czytać, wertować poradniki słuchać i nie marudzić  :smile: 
Z początkowej ceny z zapytań odnośnie projektów zszedłem z 14000 do 2800. bo zakasałem rękawy i pomyślałem.
Z początkowej ceny 10,50/szt za beton komórkowy zszedłem do 8,25/szt bo chciało mi się podzwonić a nie lecieć do najbliższej hurtowni.
Z początkowej ceny 3200/t stali, zszedłem do 2700, a teraz jeszcze taniej bym kupił.

----------


## Kasia242

> zastanawiam sie dlaczego jest tak mało dzienników samobudujących?? wszak to wiedza "nieokiełznana" 
> 
> szkoda im czasu?
> nie chcą się chwalić?  
> nie chcą aby im wytykać błędy?
> 
> ...a może niedokładnie prześledziłem wszystkie wątk ...i... "cieszynianka"


Netbet.. ja osobiście mam taki charakter że traktuje wszystko jako...,, dające się wykonać przez człowieka,, czyli tez samodzielnie,i pewne rzeczy aż się chce samemu zrobić mimo że z boku wygląda to irracjonalnie. Budowa domu to wg 98% społeczeństwa ,straszne wyzwanie masa roboty i pieniędzy i mega odpowiedzialność,, Dla mnie to tylko chałupa z cegieł...
Natomiast wśród mojej rodziny dalszej i bliższej oraz znajomych podejście typu,, zbuduje sobie sam domek,, jest totalna abstrakcją,teraz dopiero poznaje się ludzi w około siebie, generalnie większość się albo boi albo brakuje wiary albo ambicji cholera wie...generalnie z przerażeniem patrzę jak ludzie się samoograniczaja..oczywiście nazywając to ,, racjonalnym podejściem,, :roll eyes: ,racjonalne podejście to 1 dziecko w wieku 30 lat,kawalerka za 150 tyś na kredyt i praca w biedronce....bo jak to mój kolega powiedział ostatnio ,, takie jest życie i tego nie zmienisz,,. Brak wiary w narodzie  :no: 

Osobiście uważam że samodzielna budowa domku jednorodzinnego to banał który w oczach wielu ludzi urasta do rangi budowy wieży Eiffle,a...niesłusznie. :wink:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Fajny temat


Pozdrawiam wszystkich i samo-robnych i ekipo-robnych, czy z ekipą, czy samemu- byleby szczęśliwie zamieszkać  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> Osobiście uważam że samodzielna budowa domku jednorodzinnego to banał który w oczach wielu ludzi urasta do rangi budowy wieży Eiffle,a...niesłusznie.


... ja teraz też tak uważam, ale niestety nie jest to zabawa dla większości....

----------


## netbet

> Fajny temat


no... powiedziała inwestorka co nie widziala betoniarki.... :wink:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> no... powiedziała inwestorka co nie widziala betoniarki....


Od razu nie widziała... w telewizji pokazywali  :wink:

----------


## Draagon

To Ty masz czas jeszcze na telewizję ?
Poproszę o harmonogram prac budowlanych  :smile: 
To się w  głowie nie mieści  :smile: 
Nie dość, że dojeżdża do pracy
Nie dość, sama muruje
To jeszcze TV ogląda :/
Eee tam nie wierzę  :big tongue:

----------


## martinflash

Też sam buduję od podstaw. "Prawie sam". Jest to możliwe. Wiem bo jestem blisko mety. Piwnica, parter, salon 330m2. Użyłem około 20000 pełnych cegieł. Na budowie spędziłem jakieś 2 lata od 7-22, w niedziele nie robię.

----------


## Takao

Też sam buduje (z małą pomocą taty i teścia). Na jesieni wyprowadzony stan zero łącznie z chudziakiem. Jedyna opłacona usługa to geodeta. W tym roku planuje ściany i dach. Dach jest 2-spadowy więc liczę po cichu, że zrobimy sami - życie to zweryfikuje. Domek 114 m 2 pow. zabudowy z poddaszem użytkowym. Na razie liczę, że do instalacji elektrycznej i do wykonania przyłączy będą potrzebni spece a resztę samemu. Elektrykę zrobiłbym samemu ale z tego co mi wiadomo to instalację może wykonać tylko osoba z uprawnieniami - jeżeli się mylę to sprostujcie mnie.

----------


## pepe2009

> Elektrykę zrobiłbym samemu ale z tego co mi wiadomo to instalację może wykonać tylko osoba z uprawnieniami - jeżeli się mylę to sprostujcie mnie.


nie musi - trzeba znalezc tylko elektryka z uprawnieniami, który to odbierze, sprawdzi i wystawi protokół...pozdrawiam...

----------


## netbet

> W tym roku planuje ściany i dach. Dach jest 2-spadowy więc liczę po cichu, że zrobimy sami - życie to zweryfikuje.


więźbę zleć... resztę opierdzielisz/licie sam/i ... nie ma w tym filozofii....
tu jest "Taka jedna"  :wink:  co sama opierdzieliła dom z piwnicą... wiec dach- dla faceta.... bez jaj...

----------


## netbet

> Też sam buduję od podstaw....salon 330m2. .


kawał salonu... :wink:

----------


## Takao

Dach mam 2-spadowy więc teoretycznie nie jest taki skomplikowany - nie robię go jeszcze więc chojrak ze mnie. Trochę wymiary są spore bo krokwie 7,5 metra przy 5,8 metrowych jętkach - będzie dźwigania. Na razie bardziej mnie strop martwi - mam w projekcie terive a chce zrobić monolit więc będzie szalowania.

----------


## Takao

"Użyłem około 20000 pełnych cegieł. " Te cegły to miałeś z odzysku czy co, że Ci się chciało taką drobnicą murować bo jak brałem materiał, który pozwoli szybko coś zlepić  - beton komórkowy. I tak licząc murowanie po pracy czyli od około 16.30/17.00 to trochę mi się zejdzie :smile:

----------


## K160

Robota dachu, szczególnie przy prostym układzie,  to czysta przyjemność. Ja swój: 250m2, pełne deskowanie, krokwie 5,75m 18 par postawiłem w dwa tygodnie z czego konstrukcja 4 dni, a deskowanie reszta czasu. Do pomocy miałem 17 i 19 latka. To naturalnie moja pierwsza budowa w życiu i cała moja wiedza to forum. Wszystkie kantówki 4stronnie ostrugaliśmy. Do impregnacji polecam siarczan miedzi ze sklepu chemicznego - 100g-1l wody i opryskiwacz, lać po wszystkim do oporu. 

Podstawa to równy, wypoziomowany wieniec i równoległe osadzenie murłat.  Później robisz szablon wiązara z długich desek. Kamy w krokwiach wycinaj piłą tarczową najazdówką. Polecam Ci łączenie krokwi w kalenicy na nakładkę.  Nie bój żaby, praca w drewnie to super przyjemność.

----------


## Takao

No to nie jest źle - ja mam "tylko" 13 par krokwi. Taki szablon to dobra sprawa, w końcu jak coś sp... to lepiej żeby to był szablon :smile:  A jak łączyłeś krokwie do murłaty to nacinałeś tylko krokwie czy i murłaty? I jeszcze sprawa łączenia jętek z krokwiami - można się tu ograniczyć do śrub czy też lepiej nacinać. Też planuje pełne deskowanie.  Co do tego siarczanu to pierwsze słyszę o czymś takim. To jakoś popularny patent i czy dobry?

----------


## kajmanxxl

ja sam stawiałem szkieletowca dach na samym początku jest trochę trudny ale jak już pierwsze krokwie postawisz to potem bajka, krokwie zacinałem i na murłaty (czyli u mnie ma oczep ściany ) i na płatwie a murłaty i płatwie  nie a jętki ma dwie śruby 12mm i 4 wkręty tak konstruktor zapisał w projekcie, oczywiście bez szablonu ani nie próbuj i sprawdzaj szablonem czy pasuje bo wystarczy parę mm luzy i potem ciężko sobie z tym poradzić deskowanie robiłem z płyt mfp

----------


## K160

> No to nie jest źle - ja mam "tylko" 13 par krokwi. Taki szablon to dobra sprawa, w końcu jak coś sp... to lepiej żeby to był szablon A jak łączyłeś krokwie do murłaty to nacinałeś tylko krokwie czy i murłaty? I jeszcze sprawa łączenia jętek z krokwiami - można się tu ograniczyć do śrub czy też lepiej nacinać. Też planuje pełne deskowanie.  Co do tego siarczanu to pierwsze słyszę o czymś takim. To jakoś popularny patent i czy dobry?


Ilość krokwi schodzi na drugi plan. Pytanie czy masz płatwie pośrednie, krokwie koszowe i lukarny, bo te trzy elementy to już trochę wyższa szkoła jazdy. Zacinałem tylko krokwie (koniecznie tarczową piła, bo pierwszą parę zaciąłem pilarką spalinową "na górala" i to wyszło paskudnie) i wierciłem otwór prowadzący dla gwoździa "krokwiaka". Po postawieniu wiązara jeden pomocnik trzymał go w pionie, drugi naciągał krokiew do osi domu, żeby nacięcie dobrze dolegało do murłaty, a ja biłem krokwiaka siekierą. 3 ostatnie wiązary są problemowe bo nie ma jak ich postawić - nie mijają się z już przybitymi wiązarami. Patent na to jest taki, że stawiasz ten trzeci wiązar przed końcem i dosuwasz stojący do poprzedniego stojącego, nie przybijasz. Stawiasz następny i dosuwasz do tamtych dwóch, stawiasz ostatni i rozsuwasz wszystkie przybijając je w docelowej pozycji, zabezpieczasz deską po skosie. Zrób sobie 2 przymiary o takiej długości jak planowany rozstaw krokwi (kawałek równej kantówki).

Przyjemna robota i niesamowita satysfakcja. 
Może jakieś zdjęcia okażą się pomocne: https://picasaweb.google.com/kalenda...eat=directlink

PS. Siarczan miedzi to składnik wielu impregnatów technicznych - tych lepszych. Jest mniej ryzykowny niż impregnaty solne, mniej toksyczny niż chemiczne, tani, dostępny na portalu aukcyjnym. Do kąpieli, natrysku czy malowania.

----------


## Takao

Lukarn nie mam, krokwie koszowe mam ale krótkie przy małym daszku wejściowym. Płatwii pośrednich w projekcie też nie mam ale mam wrażenie że z tym elementem arhitekt przesadził i powinny być - chyba je dołoże tym bardziej  że chce zrobić strop lany (w projekcie teriva) a to pozwoli postawić słupy. Mam projekt bardzo podobny do: http://dom.money.pl/projekty_domow/b...ach,11199.html
Zmiany to brak lukarny, brak balkonu z tej strony z której nie ma wykusza i domek jest  o 0,5 m  skrócony tj.- ma 12,7 m długości. W katalogowym projekcie widzę płatwie i słupy a u mnie w projekcie indywidualnym brak :Confused:  - nie dopilnowałem tego. Dzięki za rady bo podejrzewam, że krokwie stawiałbym po kolei a przy ostatnich bym miał niezłą zagwostkę jak to postawić.

----------


## kajmanxxl

ja stawiałem oba szczyty pierwsze a potem wypełniałem krokwiami, pada jeszcze pytanie czy masz deskę kalenicową? a co do płatwi to bardzo ułatwiają stawianie jak ustawisz je wcześniej robiąc tak zwanego konia

----------


## Takao

Deski kalenicowej nie mam. Co do tego tak zwanego "konia" to raczej jest to już wyższa szkoła jazdy - tak mi się wydaje.

----------


## kajmanxxl

z takim podejściem nie zabieraj się do tego sam, ja jetem hydraulikiem instalatorem i dałem radę to dlaczego Ty masz nie dać wszystko opiera się na podstawowej geometrii czyli poziom podstawówki i otwartej głowie, spokojnie wszystko da się zrobić pooglądaj trochę rysunków więźb trochę zdjęć jak będziesz wiedział o co pytać to ci tu podpowiemy

----------


## Takao

"(...)jak będziesz wiedział o co pytać to ci tu podpowiemy" - no i to się nazywa forumowicz-owskie podejście :big grin:  Dzięki za porady i pewnie się przypomnę w stosownym momencie.

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

O kurcze dużo WAS tutaj takich szalonych jak MY, u nas jedyną firmą którą wpuściłem na budowę to właśnie fachowcy do więźby ale to tylko dlatego że bałem się że nie zdążę przed zimą. Czy ktoś z tutaj obecnych przymierzał  do tynków cem-wap samorobnie?

----------


## Kwitko

My sami tynkowaliśmy  :big grin:

----------


## miloszenko

> My sami tynkowaliśmy


Ja prace mokre raczej zlece, czyli wyleki i tynki, ale pozostalych nie chce robic zbyt dlugo, dlatego np sciany i fundamenty beda z thermomuru, izolacja dachu nakrokwiowa, itd, koszty niewiele wieksze, znacznie mniejszy niz bym to zlecil a zaoszczedzony czas idzie w miesiace.

Polecam przemyslec technologie, bo jesli ktos buduje max w 2 osoby i budowa zabiera 2,3 lata to mowimy tu o oszczednosci rzedu kilku kwartalow  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Hmmm... zależy jak do tego podejść  :smile:  ja w związku z tym, że nie gonią mnie żadne terminy, w których muszę się wprowadzić/wyprowadzić chciałbym jednak spróbować  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

> My sami tynkowaliśmy


chciałbym jeszcze zapytać o wcześniejsze doświadczenie budowlane (tynkarskie) Twojego męża (pytania techniczne: gruntowaliście ściany przed tynkowaniem, po tynkach cem-wap wszystko zrobione gładzią??  )

----------


## Kwitko

Przem coś tam kiedyś tynkował, były to raczej wakacyjne dorywcze prace no ale jak się za to zabrać wiedział. Przed tynkowaniem nie gruntowaliśmy, najpierw zarzuca się pierwszą warstwę, a później dopiero normalne tynkowanie. 
A po tynkach wszystko gładzią 3 razy  :sick: 

edit.
nie gruntowaliśmy porothermu, ścianki z solbetu były gruntowane.

----------


## nita83

my laicy będziemy próbowali sami kłaść płyty kg, tzn takie są plany, jednak w gąszczu różnych opinii o stosowaniu takich płyt w nowym domu już się zaczynam gubić i wahać.
Na ten rok w planie jest jeszcze samodzielna elektryka i styro na podłogi. Czyli raczej te łatwiejsze sprawy.

Podziwiam Was wszyscy samodzielnie budujący i po cichu zazdroszczę. Wznoszę toast za Was!  Zdrowie!

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Ja o tynkowaniu też co nie co wiem nawet z jakąś tam praktyką (ale raczej za pewnie się w tym nie czuję) tylko zastanawiałem się nad zostawieniem tynku cw tylko zatartego na gładko czyli ostatnia warstwa z kwarcem, rozpatruję nawet wypożyczenie zacieraczki do tynków aby nie bawić się później w gładzią (gipsem)

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> my laicy będziemy próbowali sami kłaść płyty kg, tzn takie są plany, jednak w gąszczu różnych opinii o stosowaniu takich płyt w nowym domu już się zaczynam gubić i wahać.
> Na ten rok w planie jest jeszcze samodzielna elektryka i styro na podłogi. Czyli raczej te łatwiejsze sprawy.
> 
> Podziwiam Was wszyscy samodzielnie budujący i po cichu zazdroszczę. Wznoszę toast za Was!  Zdrowie!



ja tez bede kleil plyty

na tynkowanie nie mam ani czasu, ani cierpliwosci ani ochoty  :smile: 

a do toastu sie chetnie przylacze  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> ja tez bede kleil plyty
> 
> na tynkowanie nie mam ani czasu, ani cierpliwosci ani ochoty 
> 
> a do toastu sie chetnie przylacze


płyty KG to najtańsze rozwiązanie na wykończenie ścian!! cos koło 9-10 zł/m2 na gotowo...
robota raczej lajtowa... a efekt prawie natychmiastowy.
gruntujesz - kleisz - spoinujesz - gładzisz łaczenia - grunt - kolorek - ... i po ptokach

----------


## Takao

Też myślę o płytach g-k zamiast tynku (sam zamierzam robić i płyty są jednak łatwiejsze do roboty). Troszkę mnie tylko martwią te opinie (może nie sprawdzone) z tym pleśnieniem ścian pod płytą.

----------


## o_c

> płyty KG to najtańsze rozwiązanie na wykończenie ścian!! cos koło 9-10 zł/m2 na gotowo...
> robota raczej lajtowa... a efekt prawie natychmiastowy.
> gruntujesz - kleisz - spoinujesz - gładzisz łaczenia - grunt - kolorek - ... i po ptokach


*netbet*, ale jak nie wliczyć napojów chłodzących to tynk c-w "tymi ręcami" droższy nie wyjdzie.

----------


## Łukasz789

Mnie już na zaś ( jak się nie pokłócimy to spoko) złożył propozycje kumpel .Przez ostatnie lata pracował w firmie stawiająca domy od 0 i teraz zaproponował mnie ,że za pensje dla niego (powiedzmy 4000 albo w weekendy po 200 za dzień ) pomoże mnie w budowie domu .Jest tylko jeden problem o wiele tych domów nie postawił ( może z 10) a ja nie mam o tym bladego pojęcia na dodatek jestem oferma i leń patentowy ze mnie. Z drugiej strony dowiedziałem się ,ze mam dom prosty jak konstrukcja cepa .Wiecie sprawa polega na tym ,ze jakoś mam dziwne przeczucie ,ze my to spieprzymy a kasy na poprawki jakoś mnie szkoda .Z drugiej strony budowlańcy tez mogą spieprzyć a za SSO chcą od mnie 50 tys. za samą robotę .
Wiem jedno ,że jak za to miałbym się brać to chyba MAX odpada . no nie? Trzeba by było poszukać czegoś prostszego do budowy .Bo wiem ,ze są materiały budowlane dla mało inteligentnych.

----------


## Scarlet

Dom prosty jak budowa cepa i robocizna za sso 50 tyś ?

----------


## Łukasz789

http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-19-star-KRE1018
Za budowę tego domu  .Tyle mnie powiedziano. Firma naprawdę dobra .

----------


## netbet

> http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-19-star-KRE1018
> Za budowę tego domu  .Tyle mnie powiedziano. Firma naprawdę dobra .


bez mała taki jak ja budowałem... moze ciut mniejszy.
duzo chcą... bardzo duzo...

poza tym - dziwny ten dom... jakis taki .. bez okien :big grin: 
z boku wygląda na DUZY garaż...

----------


## Scarlet

> http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-19-star-KRE1018
> Za budowę tego domu  .Tyle mnie powiedziano. Firma naprawdę dobra .


Masz wąską działkę ? Bo tylko tak rozumiem twój wybór projektu . Niby o gustach się nie dyskutuje, ale -zgadzam się z Netbetem - dziwny jest ten dom. Pokoje na poddaszu nieciekawe, długie i wąskie.

----------


## Łukasz789

Czy mam wąską działkę ?  ta na której chce budować nie jest wąska .Czemu ten projekt wiem jak wygląda w realu i mnie się podoba. Okna dojdą w liczbie sztuk 5 (2 od frontu i 3 od tyłu)  . Góra zostanie przerobiona z części dużego pokoju będzie łazienka . Jaskółka będzie trochę wyżej .Krótko an temat szukam prostego w budowie domu w kosztach budowy 200-300tys. ( dlatego chce go budować sam aby trochę zaoszczędzić )o powierzchni  jak największej( rzecz dla mnie bardzo ale to bardzo ważna , gdyby nie budżet startowałbym w dom ok. 250 mkw-no chyba ,ze macie jakiś magiczny projekt który zmieści mnie siew  tym budżecie to proszę jeszcze Wam to wynagrodzę ) . Wygląd dla mnie nie ma żadnego znaczenia .Krótko mówiąc ma być duży i prosty a przy okazji może być dziwny i brzydki jak noc. Ludzie nie maja nad nim wzdychać tylko mnie am się dobrze  i wygodnie mieszkać.

----------


## Scarlet

Jest dużo fajnych projektów , tanich w budowie i gdybyś napisał coś więcej na temat twoich wymagań to pewnie udałoby się znaleźć bardziej sensowny projekt. Wybrałeś dom w którym nie ma kotłowni i zadnego pomieszczenia gospodarczego. Czym planujesz ogrzewać dom ?

Rozumiem że masz wjazd na działkę  od południa ?

Piszesz o funkcjonalnym domu a czy uważasz że pokoje na poddaszu będą wygodne i ustawne ? Jeden jest wąski i długi a pozostałe dwa są po prostu małe.

----------


## Scarlet

> ( dlatego chce go budować sam aby trochę zaoszczędzić )


Pisałeś że masz ekipę która postawi SSO za 50 tyś , więc co znaczy że chcesz budować sam ?

----------


## Łukasz789

to znaczy tyle ,że obok mnie budowali dom , pokazałem projekt powiedzieli mnie ,że min 50 tys. za jego postawienie. Po kilku dniach pojawił się kolega który zaproponował to co napisałem wyżej. 
Wjazd mam od wschodu . 

A co dobrze byłoby gdyby ten wjazd był od południa .Mam taka jedną działkę ale jest strasznie wąska i nie wejdzie tam chyba ten dom ew. będzie głupio wyglądał. A poza tym są tam problemy natury prawnej wiec się nie da.  
Moje wymagania: duża kuchnia(te 13,4 to absolutne minimum)  ,duży salon ( te 39 to jest minimum tez wolałbym jeszcze większy) , 2 łazienki (jedna większa) ,3 pokoje .
Co do kotłowni to już rozmawiałem z architektem doprojektuje się jeżeli potrzeba ja większą . Ogólnie to są moje wymagania im większe będą te pomieszczenia tym dla mnie lepiej. 
Te schody będą tez inaczej a 5i6 będą połączone.Łazienka będzie pomiędzy 4a 5 a pokoje 3i 4 (po przesunięciu wychodzą całkiem fajne pokoje w kształcie kwadratu zwłaszcza zamiast tej łazienki w 3 . wiem wygląda to na ogromne przerabiania ale rozmawiałem  z architektem przerobi  to bez problemu ,kwotę podał nie powala wysokością więc jest wszystko dobrze. 

Swoją drogą bardzo rzadko spotykam się aby ktoś przestrzegał tych stron świata wśród znajomych .Przestrzega jednego ,żeby czasem ogródek nie wypadł od drogi .
Gdybym ja jeszcze szukał działki z wjazdem od południa to bym zwariował i zbankrutował.

----------


## Scarlet

Działka z wjazdem od południa jest najtrudniejszą działką, więc ciesz się że takiej nie masz. Pokazałeś projekt w którym salon jest od południa stąd moje pytanie o wjazd na działkę. 
Poczytaj trochę dzienników a zobaczysz ile osób zwraca uwagę na strony świata, zastanów się  w których pomieszczeniach chcesz mieć najwięcej światła ( ciepła). Poza tym  większość osób woli mieć salon  z drugiej strony a nie od frontu.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> płyty KG to najtańsze rozwiązanie na wykończenie ścian!! cos koło 9-10 zł/m2 na gotowo...
> robota raczej lajtowa... a efekt prawie natychmiastowy.
> gruntujesz - kleisz - spoinujesz - gładzisz łaczenia - grunt - kolorek - ... i po ptokach



patrz pan no Netbet jak zywy, wiosna idzie naczy sie chyba :big grin:  mistrzu niedoscigniony gdzies bywal ? :smile: 

w kwesti tych plyt to ja ilekros sie o nie z Gosia zona inwestorka spieram Ciebie za przyklad stawiam: Netbet tak ma i jest zadowolony  :wink: 

PS. poddasze zaczales dziubac czy na razie niemoc w dalszym ciagu ? jak tam dziewucha wasza czarna? i wogole wez do nas czasem zajzyj

----------


## Draagon

A moze ci 50 tys powiedzieli za całość łącznie z materiałem ?
Bo tyle mniej więcej by cię kosztowało materiałowo do SSO.

Ale powiem ci Panie Łukaszu - jak tego "nie czujesz" to nie rób.
Budowa to ciężka robota - dosłownie ciężka - trzeba się nadźwigać.
Więc jak tego nie czujesz - nie rób samemu.

A jak masz pasję - to wal jak w dym - co spieprzysz to rozbierzesz i tyle.
Poziomica to podstawa - miarka i przekątne też sie przydadzą  :smile:

----------


## dez

Zawsze się zastanawiałem co przy samodzielnym budowaniu najbardziej wyczerpuje (fizycznie / psychicznie) ?

----------


## artix1

*dez* chyba jedno i drugie ale widząc efekty swojej pracy psychika wraca do pionu i tym samym łatwiej strawić ból mięśni i stawów  :big grin:

----------


## Kwitko

Na początku psychika szybko wraca do pionu jak napisał artix1. Pod koniec budowy już nie wraca, zostaje wypaczona i nie wiesz jak to było przed budową  :wink:  Fizycznie na początku organizm szybko się regeneruje, później już się nie regeneruje, a Ty nie pamiętasz jak się czuje nie zmęczony człowiek  :wink:

----------


## Łukasz789

> A moze ci 50 tys powiedzieli za całość łącznie z materiałem ?
> Bo tyle mniej więcej by cię kosztowało materiałowo do SSO.
> 
> Ale powiem ci Panie Łukaszu - jak tego "nie czujesz" to nie rób.
> Budowa to ciężka robota - dosłownie ciężka - trzeba się nadźwigać.
> Więc jak tego nie czujesz - nie rób samemu.
> 
> A jak masz pasję - to wal jak w dym - co spieprzysz to rozbierzesz i tyle.
> Poziomica to podstawa - miarka i przekątne też się przydadzą


Kiedyś chciałem zostać inż budowlanym ale nie wyszło. A od małego szkraba pociągały mnie betoniarki ( nie wiem jak to się nazywa zabudowa na samochodzie ciężarowym  )   , spychacze ( do tej pory mnie czasem coś chwyci) , koparki. Po prostu lubię patrzeć jak z czegoś powstaje całość. ale ja jestem leń permanentny , dwie lewe do roboty ( nie znam osoby która by powiedziała mnie ,że ja się tylko zza biurko nadaje albo rządzić ludźmi ) poza tym kondycyjnie słabo. Ja już jestem to nowe pokolenie co nie am tyle sił co nasi ojcowie czy dziadki i w tym ból. Gdyby nie ten kumpel nie zaryzykowałbym nie ma mocnych.

A co do ceny to nie , bez materiału .Materiał we własnym zakresie oni mogą tylko oś podpowiedzieć. W tej cenie są ( pisze skrótowo) :fundamenty , pudło , dach .Nic więcej.Swoją droga sam bym chciał tyle zarabiać.Czas wykonania W NAJGORSZYM WYPADKU  miesiąc .Twierdzą ,ze dół dla nich to 2-3 dni ,góra ( nad płytą)  jeden dzień.  Dach tydzień max. Reszta czasu to przestoje związane z fundamentem i płytą. Z tym ,ze wiem ,ze Ci panowie potrafią robić po 16h (12-14 min. porównuje dlatego ,że rodzice mieli takich co robili w porywach 6-8h)  na dzień  jak mają dużo zleceń. a jak mało to to się trochę ślimaczą ale wtedy to jest mistrzostwo świata. 
Całość domu obliczyli mnie na 100tys. ( robią pod klucz , ale tynki ręczne ( nie polecają się) , wylewki z gruszki (też twierdzą ,ze im średnio wychodzą -zalecają maszynowe - nie te czasy ) , flizują ( też się nie polecają jak proste wzory to mówią ,ze będzie dobrze ) ,  parkieciarza skombinują) .Ogolnie najbezpieczniej czuja się w stawianiu SSO i są w tym naprawdę dobrzy  .Nie jest to moje zdanie tylko kilku fachowców.

----------


## fenix2

> Zawsze się zastanawiałem co przy samodzielnym budowaniu najbardziej wyczerpuje (fizycznie / psychicznie) ?


Fizycznie najbardziej wyczerpuje praca na budowie, po pracy na etacie, w wolne weekendy i na urlopie.
Psychicznie wyczerpuje myślenie, planowanie jakie materiały zastosować, gdzie kupić najtaniej, zamawianie, pilnowanie by wszystko dotarło na czas i się zgadzało nie było uszkodzone. A po fakcie myślisz czy zrobiłeś wszystko tak jak się należy. Martwisz się czy akurat pogoda dopisze bo masz zalewanie stropu i zamówiony beton. itp. itd. No i kasa, kasa, kasa.




> Na początku psychika szybko wraca do pionu jak  napisał artix1. Pod koniec budowy już nie wraca, zostaje wypaczona i nie  wiesz jak to było przed budową   Fizycznie na początku organizm szybko się regeneruje, później już się  nie regeneruje, a Ty nie pamiętasz jak się czuje nie zmęczony człowiek


Coś w tym jest.





> Kiedyś chciałem zostać inż budowlanym ale nie  wyszło. A od małego szkraba pociągały mnie betoniarki ( nie wiem jak to  się nazywa zabudowa na samochodzie ciężarowym  )   , spychacze ( do tej  pory mnie czasem coś chwyci) , koparki. Po prostu lubię patrzeć jak z  czegoś powstaje całość. ale ja jestem leń permanentny , dwie lewe do  roboty ( nie znam osoby która by powiedziała mnie ,że ja się tylko zza  biurko nadaje albo rządzić ludźmi ) poza tym kondycyjnie słabo. Ja już  jestem to nowe pokolenie co nie am tyle sił co nasi ojcowie czy dziadki i  w tym ból. Gdyby nie ten kumpel nie zaryzykowałbym nie ma  mocnych.


A to "inż. budowlany" chyba masz na myśli kierownika budowy pracuje fizycznie?
To się zwie gruszka.  :Smile:

----------


## Draagon

Fenix bardzo dobrze opisałeś.
Ja generalnie mam takie wahania nastrojów, ze hoho
Ale wiem jedno - mniej chodzę wkurwiony jak sam coś zrobię niż gdybym miał to widzieć u fachowców którym mam płacić a i tak musze nadzorować, bo spierdolą jak nie będę patrzył na ręce.
Czasami na budowę mam jak to sie mówi - wyjebane na wszytko, żona mnie wkur...za, wszyscy 
'wujkowie - dobra rada" ale żaden z tych "wujków" nie wpadł na pomysł, ze może jednak mi tak samemu ciężko, że może zakasa rękawy i mi pomoże ??
Tylko stoją i się wymądrzają, z podziwu wyjść nie moga, lecz rady dają a Mnie wkurwiają, - zaprawa wiąże w kalfasie, a ja sie bawię w savuawiwr pierniczony by nie urazić gościów. 
Dlatego najlepiej się czuję jak sam robię  :smile: . I wtedy mam spokój, szum betoniarki za uszami, świergot ptaków, luuz, biorę cegłę, przykładam, muruję i widzę jak ten dom rośnie, jak sie zmęczę to sobie piwo walnę, odpocznę pobujam się na huśtawce, pójdę nad wodę, popatrzę na rybki - no normalnie sanatorium  :smile: 
A i doszedłem sobie do wniosku, że napierniczać jak glupi łosiu to jest to bez sensu - teraz są wypożyczalnie sprzętu budowlanego - nie trzeba nic na własność kupować, by ciągnąć budowę zwłaszcza w większych miastach - minikoparki, miniładowarki - dowiąza zostawią ty się ucieszysz jak dziki chłopiec z fajnom zabawkom i wiśta wio.
Tak zamierzam kopać doly pod kable, POŚ, GWC, wsypywać piach , ba nawet wiązać zbrojenie maszynowo  :smile:  Jeżeli ktoś kożystał z wypożyczalni EWPA lub Ramirent w łódzkiem to niech da mi znać jak to się konkretnie wynajmuje  :smile:  Inne też mogą być  :smile:

----------


## Draagon

Fenix bardzo dobrze opisałeś.
Ja generalnie mam takie wahania nastrojów, ze hoho
Ale wiem jedno - mniej chodzę wkurwiony jak sam coś zrobię niż gdybym miał to widzieć u fachowców którym mam płacić a i tak musze nadzorować, bo spierdolą jak nie będę patrzył na ręce.
Czasami na budowę mam jak to sie mówi - wyjebane na wszytko, żona mnie wkur...za, wszyscy 
'wujkowie - dobra rada" ale żaden z tych "wujków" nie wpadł na pomysł, ze może jednak mi tak samemu ciężko, że może zakasa rękawy i mi pomoże ??
Tylko stoją i się wymądrzają, z podziwu wyjść nie moga, lecz rady dają a Mnie wkurwiają, - zaprawa wiąże w kalfasie, a ja sie bawię w savuawiwr pierniczony by nie urazić gościów. 
Dlatego najlepiej się czuję jak sam robię  :smile: . I wtedy mam spokój, szum betoniarki za uszami, świergot ptaków, luuz, biorę cegłę, przykładam, muruję i widzę jak ten dom rośnie, jak sie zmęczę to sobie piwo walnę, odpocznę pobujam się na huśtawce, pójdę nad wodę, popatrzę na rybki - no normalnie sanatorium  :smile: 
A i doszedłem sobie do wniosku, że napierniczać jak glupi łosiu to jest to bez sensu - teraz są wypożyczalnie sprzętu budowlanego - nie trzeba nic na własność kupować, by ciągnąć budowę zwłaszcza w większych miastach - minikoparki, miniładowarki - dowiąza zostawią ty się ucieszysz jak dziki chłopiec z fajnom zabawkom i wiśta wio.
Tak zamierzam kopać doly pod kable, POŚ, GWC, wsypywać piach , ba nawet wiązać zbrojenie maszynowo  :smile:  Jeżeli ktoś kożystał z wypożyczalni EWPA lub Ramirent w łódzkiem to niech da mi znać jak to się konkretnie wynajmuje  :smile:  Inne też mogą być  :smile: 
Na pierwszy ogień pójdzie to:

----------


## heine84

już nic...

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Fajne zabawki powyżej :smile:  jak chodzi o wiązanie zbrojenia to mogę szczerze polecić gotowe spinki zbrojarskie - do zakładania używamy kciuka i palca wskazującego :smile: , ewentualnie taki pomysł o którym czytałem gdzieś na forum czyli poprostu haczyk wpięty do wkrętarki (powiązanie koszy fundamentowych całego budynku 5 godziny samemu).

----------


## Kwitko

Co wy opowiadacie przecież kręcenie zbrojenia na fundamenty to sama przyjemność, jest to jedna z lżejszych i łatwiejszych prac na budowie. Tu nie ma sobie czego ułatwiać. My mieliśmy trochę problemów z umieszczeniem go na stropie no ale to z kręceniem ma niewiele wspólnego.

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Zgodzę się kosze fundamentowe to jedna z fajniejszych prac :smile:  a szczególnie jak szybko ta robota idzie :cool: 

natomiast powiązanie zbrojenia (siatki) na całym stropie to już troszkę mniej przyjemnie szczególnie w momencie gdy 1/3 jest zbrojona dwuwarstwowo :smile:

----------


## Damian F

Dokładnie zbrojenie stropu coś okropnego, żonka do tej pory wspomina że to najgorsza robota, to  kręcenie :wink: 

pozdr.
df

----------


## Draagon

Mi właśnie chodziło o strop by wiązać  :smile:  I o czas  :smile: 
A wynajęcie sprzętów w EWPA za weekend ( bo chyba głównie wtedy robimy  :smile:  ) od Piątku 15:00 do Poniedziałku 8:00 coś około 350-460 zł.
plus dowóz 2 zł/km ( ale można samemu odebrać też ) + 2500 zł kaucja. 
Na dobrą sprawę można kopać od 16 w piątek już do wieczora - a ile frajdy przy tym  :smile: 
W Raminrent - trudno powiedzieć bo cennik na telefon ale dają na doby tylko
Innych wypożyczalni z takim sprzetem nie znam :/
 też myślałem o takim zestawie.
na zbrojarze.com jest dostępny - mówicie że palcami się da ?  :smile:

----------


## o_c

A ja wygiąłem gwóźdź, ale moje zbrojenie się nie liczy, bo nie mam stropu :wink:

----------


## Kwitko

Palcami? My mamy takie "haczyki" specjalne do gięcia drucików,  ale też robione samorobnie przez teścia.

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Palcami można ale spinki zbrojarskie  :smile:  jak nauczę się wklejać zdjęcia to pokarze wam o co chodzi :wink:

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Jeśli udało mi się wkleić, to powyżej można zobaczyć jak wygląda spinka i spięte dwie grube kredki  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Jednak się nie udało może teraz kredki :smile:

----------


## Draagon

A to nie wiedziałem - a do czego takie coś ? Strop monolityczny ? I jaki to drut i jak to się robi ?  :smile:  Albo gdzie kupić ?
Bo widziałem że to coś  jak "Klamra Bindefix"

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Prawdę mówiąc nie wiem gdzie można kupić takie, dostałem je kiedyś od teścia. Co do tych spinek to są w miarę OK ale nie polecam aby cały strop monolityczny mocować tylko spinkami, ponieważ podczas chodzenia po zbrojeniu niektóre "puszczały" dlatego moim zdaniem najlepsze i najszybsze wiązanie jest za pomocą haczyka zapiętego do wkrętarki, a jeżeli macie chwilkę czasu np. teraz w zimę to kupić sobie drut wiązałkowy i poskręcać sobie takie pętelki, które później wiążemy wkrętarką, wtedy naprawdę robi się to ekspresowo. Co do tych gotowych pętelek, które Draagon pokazał w poście powyżej, oglądałem je kiedyś ale też średnica drutu wydawała mi się za mała. 

Ps.Ważne aby przy haczyku mocowanym do wkrętarki środek haczyka znajdował się w osi obrotu. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## grzechuracz

witam serdecznie samobudujących!
mam na imię Grzesiek jestem ze Świętokrzyskiego i  dołączam się do tematu,gdyż ponieważ też będę sam budował-z pomocą żony syna i córki.. :yes: .- nasz domek (Zoja luxor 2g)
aktualnie czekamy na zezwolenie, w tym tygodniu zostały złożone dokumenty w odpowiednim urzędzie ( jak do tej pory poszło gładko...)
Mam nadzieję że dam rad :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## miloszenko

> witam serdecznie samobudujących!
> mam na imię Grzesiek jestem ze Świętokrzyskiego i  dołączam się do tematu,gdyż ponieważ też będę sam budował-z pomocą żony syna i córki...- nasz domek (Zoja luxor 2g)
> aktualnie czekamy na zezwolenie, w tym tygodniu zostały złożone dokumenty w odpowiednim urzędzie ( jak do tej pory poszło gładko...)
> Mam nadzieję że dam rad
> pozdrawiam


Projekt ambitny: 3 lazienki, garderoby, lukarna, balkony, podwojny garaz, bedzie roboty  :smile:  No ale skoro bedziesz robil sam to nie bedzie kosztowac kosmosow, choc zamast tych luksusow moznaby sobie calkiem niezla sumke zostawic na inne  :smile:  Chyba, ze masz 3 dzieci i musicie jezdzic 2 autami to rozumiem  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam i zycze powodzenia.

----------


## grzechuracz

> Projekt ambitny: 3 lazienki, garderoby, lukarna, balkony, podwojny garaz, bedzie roboty  No ale skoro bedziesz robil sam to nie bedzie kosztowac kosmosow, choc zamast tych luksusow moznaby sobie calkiem niezla sumke zostawic na inne  Chyba, ze masz 3 dzieci i musicie jezdzic 2 autami to rozumiem 
> 
> Pozdrawiam i zycze powodzenia.


Długo by pisać dlaczego taki dom... dzieci mam 2, jeden pokój na górze to duża garderoba (żona i córka to strojnisie...)  samochód 1,ale są 4 rowery,quad (ehh to letnie latanie po torze...! :cool: ) gdzieś to wszystko musi stać. Poza tym wygoda poruszania się w dwu-stanowiskowym garażu jest nie oceniona...Balkony raczej zlikwiduję, co dalej to się zobaczy.
powodzenie będzie mi potrzebne,dzięki  :big grin:

----------


## artix1

*grzechuracz* nie pozostaje nic innego tylko założyć dziennik budowy  :big grin: . Zapraszamy  :yes: . Również pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

polecam taki zestaw do wiazania



nie trzeba nic krecic, wystarczy przelozyc drucik i pociagnac, wiazanie jest ciasne, mocne i bardzo szybkie. po zakonczeniu budowy taka wiazarka przyda sie do wielu wielu zadan (ot chocby aby zawiazac worek z liscmi czy smieciami)

----------


## macmac84

Nie bardzo widać na zdjęciu ale domniemam że druty wiązałkowe mają oka na końcach tak? To zdecydowanie ułatwi wiązanie. Gdzie można takie coś kupić?

----------


## macmac84

Aha. Dobra już mam

http://allegro.pl/wiazarka-do-zbroje...000862386.html

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Aha. Dobra już mam
> 
> http://allegro.pl/wiazarka-do-zbroje...000862386.html


Przerost formy nad treścią. Proszę, porównajcie cenę tego druta do normalnego.

----------


## K160

Taką dobrą, poręczną wiązałkę robi się samemu w pół godziny i mam na myśli wersję delux. Kawałek drutu na strzemiona, gładka 6mm, ucinamy na pożądaną długość z małym zapasem, wyginamy wedle własnego wyczucia lub wzoru w imadle, szlifujemy jeden koniec na szpic, na rączkę przymierzamy kawałek byle drewienka, wiercimy w drewnie dziurę na wylot wsadzamy rączkę na drutu, na koniec zakładamy dwie podkładki i zaginamy samą końcówkę. W ten sposób otrzymujemy bardzo skuteczną i darmową wiązałkę do drutu, możemy nią wiązać również wszystko inne - worki z ekogroszkiem, itp.

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Wszystko OK jeśli te druty są odpowiedniej średnicy, ponieważ w przypadku zbrojenia stropu jeśli staniemy na takim wiązaniu z "zacienkim" drutem to niestety ale nie wytrzyma. Obawiam się że drut 1mm pojedynczo wiązany może być za słaby.

----------


## macmac84

> Przerost formy nad treścią. Proszę, porównajcie cenę tego druta do normalnego.



Przerost lenistwa nad chęcią. Proszę, sam sobie policz.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Przerost lenistwa nad chęcią. Proszę, sam sobie policz.


Napisałem "przerost". Czyli przeliczyłem. Kto nie umie, niech płaci.

----------


## jaro4

> Aha. Dobra już mam
> 
> http://allegro.pl/wiazarka-do-zbroje...000862386.html


Ludzie jeszcze tyle kasy do wydania przez was na budowie a wy takie bzdury chcecie kupować. Wiecie jak wygląda pogrzebacz. U mnie na budowie ojciec zrobił takich pogrzebaczy sześć, oczywiście miniaturowych z drutu fi6. Zbrojenie na fundament powiązaliśmy w jedno popołudnie. A jednym takim sprzętem ile by mi to czasu zajęło, a może kupić sześć?

----------


## macmac84

Fakt. Macie racje. Drogie to ustrojstwo. Lepiej będzie sklecić samemu. Mi bardziej niż o skręcarkę o druty z oczkami chodziło, ale i one z 5 razy droższe od zwykłego.

----------


## tbart

Witam,
jak do tej pory uczestniczyłem w 3 budowach. Pierwsza to dom moich rodziców: zburzenie wszystkiego do stropu, następnie rozbudowa i nowy dach. robiliśmy wszystko sami. Szpadlami kopaliśmy fundamenty, z betoniarki zalewaliśmy, sami murowaliśmy, strop tak samo z betoniarki, więźba dachowa + blachodachówka. W całej budowie nie uczestniczył żaden "majster". Ja, ojciec i dwóch braci ogarnęliśmy cały temat sami. Następnie brat budował dom. Tutaj już nowsza technologia bo beton na fundamenty i stropy szedł z gruszki. Ale cała reszta została wykonana przez nas. Pochwalę się, że poddasze zrobiłem praktycznie sam. Przy przykręcaniu płyt kg mi brat pomagał bo trudno samemu by było. Tylko co + elektrykę robiły wynajęte ekipy. Ostatni dom to dom wuja. Tam trochę mniej, ale tak samo się narobiliśmy. Obecnie planuję budowę własnego domku. Zdobyłem taką wiedzę, że właściwie byłbym w stanie zrobić dosłownie wszystko samemu. A jak czegoś nie będę wiedział, to zawsze mogę tu na forum szukać pomocy. W mojej rodzinie jest takie powiedzenie, że pierwszy dom się dla wroga buduje. I nawet się z tym zgadzam. To będzie czwarta budowa w jakiej będę brał udział nie licząc dorywczych prac wakacyjnych na studiach. Mam zamiar się wykazać i chętnie podzielę się efektami, jak już budowa dojdzie do skutku.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Przerost formy nad treścią. Proszę, porównajcie cenę tego druta do normalnego.


Coz, dla kazdego cos dobrego  :smile: 

Dla mnie osobiscie czas jaki zaoszczedzilem jest wart wiecej niz roznica w cenie drutu  :smile:  A wygoda - nieporownywalna.

----------


## R4di

po przeczytaniu DB artix1 i netbet dołączam do klubu :smile: 

Netbet - inspirator, muza i przykład że da się!
artix1 - tu mam zamiar czerpać pomysły pełnymi garściami! Technologia i projekt niemal identyczny z moim.3

Co prawda w tym roku prawdopodobnie osiągniemy jedynie stan 0. W zamyśle dom pod dopłatę NFOŚiGW w praktyce okaże się jak już pogadam z weryfikatorem. Najwyżej będzie dom <40 Kw bez dopłaty.
http://projekty.lipinscy.pl/Lucia/
Zmiany
- dach 2 spadowy 30*
- wyprostowana bryła budynku (przy tarasie)

----------


## Xerses

> po przeczytaniu DB artix1 i netbet dołączam do klubu
> 
> Netbet - inspirator, muza i przykład że da się!
> artix1 - tu mam zamiar czerpać pomysły pełnymi garściami! Technologia i projekt niemal identyczny z moim.3
> 
> Co prawda w tym roku prawdopodobnie osiągniemy jedynie stan 0. W zamyśle dom pod dopłatę NFOŚiGW w praktyce okaże się jak już pogadam z weryfikatorem. Najwyżej będzie dom <40 Kw bez dopłaty.
> http://projekty.lipinscy.pl/Lucia/
> Zmiany
> - dach 2 spadowy 30*
> - wyprostowana bryła budynku (przy tarasie)


O NFOŚ to sobie lepiej poczytaj i doczytaj a potem pomyśl czy chcesz  :smile:

----------


## ormianek

Xerses a czemu Twoim zdaniem to się nie sprawdzi?

----------


## ekspert.

jak budować - to samemu. wiem co mówię.

----------


## Paco16

Witam  :smile: 
Wcześniej się tutaj nie pojawiłem,gdyż ponieważ  :smile:  normalnie czasu nie było!
Gdy ktoś ,,robi to sam,, poświęca go w całości na budowie,no chyba, że ma komfort budowania rozciągniętego w latach......
Wielki szacun dla ,,samorobiących,, bo i wyzwanie jest wielkie...... :bye:  :bye:

----------


## Kwitko

Paco, serio budowałeś pierwszy dom dla teściowej?  :big lol:

----------


## Paco16

tak by było najlepiej :wink: 
lecz chyba jednak będę musiał sam w nim zamieszkać  :yes:

----------


## deresz

Witam budujących.
Ja również buduje a raczej przebudowuję i dobudowuje i wydaję mi się że to gorsze pip szenie się niż bym miał się budować od podstaw. Na szczęście ma do pomocy teścia wie co 4 ręce to nie 2 ale i tak jest ciężko.  Jednak jest większa satysfakcja.

----------


## tomdts

Witam Samobudowlańców.
Coraz częściej spotyka się całe rodzinne ekipy budowlane lub głowę rodzinny z niespokrewnionym pomocnikiem opłacanym jeden lub dwóch. Ja tak samo jaki inni postanowiłem spory procent prac wykonać samodzielnie, oczywiście nie wszystko się da zrobić przy pomocy kielni i betoniarki. 
Zachęcił mnie do tego kolega omen omen właściciel firmy budowlanej a następnie podglądając innych fachowców jak wbijają zbrojenie do wykopu i popękaną ławę fundamentową oraz inne fuszerki w budowlanych budynkach sąsiadów. I jak się tak na patrzyłem to doszyłem do wniosków „święci garnków nie lepią” niech ja mury do dachu będę stawiał dwa tygodnie dłużej i nie będzie tyle butelek na działce ora z petów papierosów nie będę potem tego wybierał podczas pielenia z ziemi „ PO CO MA SIĘ CZŁOWIEK DENERWOWAĆ ZA WŁASNE PIENIĄDZE „  :cool: 

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## Paco16

Co do tych ,,nerw,, , to mam obiekcje  :eek: 
Wybudowaliśmy dom z piwnicami we dwóch w ciągu poprzedniego sezonu, ale nerwów najadłem się za pięciu.
Jeżeli cały materiał musisz sam kupić a potem go samemu wyrobić w ciągu stosunkowo krótkiego okresu czasu , to fizycznie i psychicznie jesteś ,,zajechany,,.
I choć satysfakcja jest wielka to poprzedni rok zostawił ślady  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Paco, moze powinienes meliske pic?  :smile: 

Mnie tam budowanie odpreza psychicznie  :smile:

----------


## Paco16

zazdroszczę Ci  :smile: .......choć masz pod skórą coś jakby strach....

----------


## Damian F

Dla mnie budowa własnego domu to pasja i w pewien sposób to przyjemność.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> Jeżeli cały materiał musisz sam kupić a potem go samemu wyrobić w ciągu stosunkowo krótkiego okresu czasu , to fizycznie i psychicznie jesteś ,,zajechany,,.
> I choć satysfakcja jest wielka to poprzedni rok zostawił ślady


Eee tam wystarczy jakiegoś teścia opierd..lić, moze być cudzy i po nerwach  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> zazdroszczę Ci .......choć masz pod skórą coś jakby strach....




ale skore mam gruba  :smile:

----------


## Paco16

bez tego przymiotnika to nawet nie ma co zaczynać budowy  :smile: 
trza mieć ponadto miękkie serce i twardą d..pę

----------


## grzechuracz

> *grzechuracz* nie pozostaje nic innego tylko założyć dziennik budowy . Zapraszamy . Również pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia


dzięki ! dziennik założę dokładnie w dniu odebrania ze starostwa zezwolenia , a co...porządek musi być ! 
a i najpierw muszę się dowiedzić jak ten magiczny dziennik zakłada... :big grin:

----------


## grzechuracz

> Dla mnie budowa własnego domu to pasja i w pewien sposób to przyjemność.


zgadzam się na 1000% !!!  :yes: 
już czuję ten smak browca po skończonym dniu pracy  :cool: 
już teraz mi kolana dygotają ,tak się nie mogę doczekać wiosny... :big grin: 
pozdrawiam wszystkich samorobów !

----------


## tomdts

Panowie samobudowniczy ver robinsamowie przy mojej destrukcyjnej pracy samodzielna budowa domu to spora przyjemności, satysfakcja bezcenna  :big grin: .

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## jendrulakowalski

> Mnie już na zaś ( jak się nie pokłócimy to spoko) złożył propozycje kumpel .Przez ostatnie lata pracował w firmie stawiająca domy od 0 i teraz zaproponował mnie ,że za pensje dla niego (powiedzmy 4000 albo w weekendy po 200 za dzień ) pomoże mnie w budowie domu .Jest tylko jeden problem o wiele tych domów nie postawił ( może z 10) a ja nie mam o tym bladego pojęcia na dodatek jestem oferma i leń patentowy ze mnie. Z drugiej strony dowiedziałem się ,ze mam dom prosty jak konstrukcja cepa .Wiecie sprawa polega na tym ,ze jakoś mam dziwne przeczucie ,ze my to spieprzymy a kasy na poprawki jakoś mnie szkoda .Z drugiej strony budowlańcy tez mogą spieprzyć a za SSO chcą od mnie 50 tys. za samą robotę .
> Wiem jedno ,że jak za to miałbym się brać to chyba MAX odpada . no nie? Trzeba by było poszukać czegoś prostszego do budowy .Bo wiem ,ze są materiały budowlane dla mało inteligentnych.


Wydaje się dużo za dużo. 
Poszukaj jakiegoś emeryta.
Pracuję na kopalni i znalazłem emeryta górniczego za 12/godz.
Wszystko zależy jak pracujesz. Okrągły roczek rozbierałem stodołę i chlew pracując na zmiany, czasem na nockę. Oczyściłem 12tys cegieł.
W międzyczasie wyciąłem ok 1000m2 lasu modrzewiowego 20 letniego pod domek. Samemu.
Było ciężko. Każdego dnia 4 godziny. Sobota 10godzin.
Trzeba mieć motywacje i chęci. Jak nie masz to nie dasz rady bo pierwszy kryzys zatrzyma Twoje prace na dobre.

----------


## Paco16

Miałem identyczną sytuację jak Łukasz789, sadzę ,że to co Ci zaproponował kumpel moze się udać, lecz będzie to wymagało sporo inwencji także z Twojej strony. Jeżeli chodzi o materiał dla ,, mało inteligentnych,, jak raczyłeś to nazwać to polecam BK na klej.... da się we dwóch  :smile:

----------


## Edenka

Ja tez sie pochwale  :smile:  buduje wlasnymi (damskimi  :smile:  rączkami. 
Na razie odbylo sie: sciaganie humusu, wykopy pod fundamenty, ławy fundamentowe, sciany fundamentowe, wypełnianie fundamentów piaskiem, sciany partneru, wieniec - w trakcie
Domek ma ponad 200metrów i budujemy we trojke (dwoch mezczyzn + kobieta)

----------


## jendrulakowalski

No to powodzenia. Ja podobnie.
2 chłopów + żonka.

----------


## stanley79

> Długo by pisać dlaczego taki dom... dzieci mam 2, jeden pokój na górze to duża garderoba (żona i córka to strojnisie...)  samochód 1,ale są 4 rowery,quad (ehh to letnie latanie po torze...!) gdzieś to wszystko musi stać. Poza tym wygoda poruszania się w dwu-stanowiskowym garażu jest nie oceniona...Balkony raczej zlikwiduję, co dalej to się zobaczy.
> powodzenie będzie mi potrzebne,dzięki



Hej 
Gratuluje wyboru projektu.
Szwagier właśnie na jesień przykrył identyczny projekt (miejscowość pod Krakowem gdybyście chcieli ew. zobaczyć)
Budował z dryfixa - ładnie wyszło. Projekt ma bardzo fajnie rozstawione pomieszczenia- ogólnie bardzo nam się z żoną podoba (na żywo)
Pozdrawiam

----------


## stanley79

Witam ponownie
Wszystkim ambitnym, budującym samodzielnie lub z drobną pomocą polecam świetną lekturę "sami budujemy dom"
Nie żeby ktoś pomyślał, że chcę podciągnąć komuś sprzedaż.
W książce pokazane i opisane w bardzo przystępny sposób metody budowania różnymi systemami i z różnych materiałów. W dalszej części instalacje i ttd. Polecam nawet tym którzy nie sami budują - będziecie wiedzieć dlaczego w ten czy inny sposób warto budować, czym różnią się od siebie poszczególne technologie. Dużo zdjęć z budowy
Polecam.

----------


## o_c

Jeśli już pojawiła się literatura to ja ze swej strony mogę polecić "Nowy poradnik majstra budowlanego" tylko to nie pozycja w stylu "własny dom w 10 minut"

----------


## Kwitko

A my korzystaliśmy z książek z technikum budowlanego.  Zawsze to jakaś fachowa literatura, bo  gazety często w różnych rozwiązaniach przemycają reklamę.

----------


## grzechuracz

> Hej 
> Gratuluje wyboru projektu.
> Szwagier właśnie na jesień przykrył identyczny projekt (miejscowość pod Krakowem gdybyście chcieli ew. zobaczyć)
> Budował z dryfixa - ładnie wyszło. Projekt ma bardzo fajnie rozstawione pomieszczenia- ogólnie bardzo nam się z żoną podoba (na żywo)
> Pozdrawiam


cześć :smile: 
lejesz przyjacielu miód na moje serce.... czasami mam obawy czy czasem nie za duży ten domek... ale powinno być okey!
napisz co to ten dryfix,
a jakieś fotki od Twojego szwagra jest szansa gdzieś luknąć ? :roll eyes: 
pozdr.

----------


## dawid2304

Takie moje zdanie, nie mówię ze to nie fajna idea, niektórych to odpręża i tak ma być! :smile:  rzeczywiście uważam ze dużo można zrobić samemu ale nie wszystko. Nie budowałbym w życiu bez fachowca. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> polecam BK na klej.... da się we dwóch



BK na klej bez problemu da sie ciagnac w pojedynke, bez zadnego problemu i wiekszego wysilku.

----------


## Paco16

przez trzy lata  :roll eyes:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> przez trzy lata



gdyby nie ciagnaca sie zima mialbym SSZ w rok (135m2 pow uzytkowej, 154 calkowitej), z uwagi na niemoznosc zalania wienca bedzie w rok i miesiac mniej wiecej. w pojedynke.

----------


## rewo66

Witam 
Pozdrawiam wszystkich samorobów. 
Ja co prawda nie wybudowałem sam bo do SSO najęta była ekipa budowlana i jak się okazało całkiem niezła. Pracowali dobrze i bez obijania się. Pomijam jakieś drobiazgi przy budowaniu , które tez poprawiali bez marudzenia. Instalacje też ekipy. Obecnie jestem na etapie wykańczania i tu zostawiam 99% robót dla siebie. Pracuję umysłowo i praca fizyczna przy swoim domu to dla mnie odpoczynek, frajda,. i takie tam  ble ble. A do tego mały browarek żyć nie umierać  :smile:  
Obecnie dziennie działam po 4 - 5 godzin po pracy a w weekendy po 10 - 12 godzin. Jestem padnięty ale jak szybko zasypiam  :wink:  
Dlatego szacun z mojej strony dla tych wszystkich którzy sami budują dom od początku do końca.  :smile:

----------


## DomMisiek

Dzień dobry, 
zapisuję się do zapaleńców co sami budują domy  :smile:  
Czekam na pozwolenie... ale już jak tylko wiosna przyjdzie ruszam na plac budowy  :smile: 
Powodzenia dla wszystkich! Pozdrawiam

----------


## pniowek

Kłaniam się serdecznie
zapaleńcom budowlanym
i pragne dołączyć do klubu.
Wszystko co wiem że potrafię robię osobiście. 
No i staram sie ładować baterie co jakiś czas by się nie wypalić ..
bo pracując samemu bez pommocnej ręki ciężko jest  :sad: 
acz i tak lepiej a niżeli z grupą teoretyzujacego wsparcia  - pomocników (czyt. gapiów).

----------


## Kwitko

Witam nowych samorobnych   :smile: 
Powodzenia!

----------


## Paco16

> gdyby nie ciagnaca sie zima mialbym SSZ w rok (135m2 pow uzytkowej, 154 calkowitej), z uwagi na niemoznosc zalania wienca bedzie w rok i miesiac mniej wiecej. w pojedynke.


miło słyszeć Tomaszu  :smile: 
najbardziej rozłożyło mnie Twoje ,,bez większego wysiłku,, jeżeli przeniesienie średnio trzydziestu paru palet BK ,wymurowanie i docięcie wszystkich otworów okiennych.,drzwiowych i jakich tam jeszcze sprawiło Ci wielką przyjemność a nie sprawiło ,,żadnego problemu,, urodziłeś się po to ,by budowac domy...
nic tylko pogratulować i życzyć zdrowia przy budowie kolejnych  :smile:

----------


## o_c

Jak tylko BK nie da się zamoknąć to jest to czysta przyjemność po tym jak wyszło się z ziemi :big grin:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

> miło słyszeć Tomaszu 
> najbardziej rozłożyło mnie Twoje ,,bez większego wysiłku,, jeżeli przeniesienie średnio trzydziestu paru palet BK ,wymurowanie i docięcie wszystkich otworów okiennych.,drzwiowych i jakich tam jeszcze sprawiło Ci wielką przyjemność a nie sprawiło ,,żadnego problemu,, urodziłeś się po to ,by budowac domy...
> nic tylko pogratulować i życzyć zdrowia przy budowie kolejnych


Ja już od miesiące trenuje ruchy przed rozpoczęciem budowy. 
Tzn. codziennie latam z bloczkiem 100 razy po schodach a w między czasie wypijam 3 piwa :wink:

----------


## o_c

ja się ograniczam do tego drugiego, ale cicho żeby się inwestorka nie dowiedziała :cool:

----------


## pniowek

To się pochwalę..
Ja osobiście jednego dnia przerzuciłem ponad 500 szt. bloczka betonowego 12x24x38. To był hardcore... nic mnie tak nie bolało chyba jak palce dłoni. Ręce czy nogi, krzyż.. to było nic w porównaniu z palcami. Nie byłem w stanie soku otworzyć czy mleka.. ale robota wykonana. Odkąd ściany zostały wymurowane to już sobie tak rozkładam prace by zie nie zmęczyć zanadto.
Zaznaczę iż mam 180cm a moja waga nigdy nie przekroczyła 76kg. Szczupły

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> miło słyszeć Tomaszu 
> najbardziej rozłożyło mnie Twoje ,,bez większego wysiłku,, jeżeli przeniesienie średnio trzydziestu paru palet BK ,wymurowanie i docięcie wszystkich otworów okiennych.,drzwiowych i jakich tam jeszcze sprawiło Ci wielką przyjemność a nie sprawiło ,,żadnego problemu,, urodziłeś się po to ,by budowac domy...
> nic tylko pogratulować i życzyć zdrowia przy budowie kolejnych



HA, bo na wszytsko trzeba miec sposob  :smile: 

Bloczki kupowalismy po 6 palet i HDS ustawial nam je w dogodnych miejscach aby nie nosic zbyt wiele :smile:  Oczywiscie, wrzucanie ponad 2 metrowych nadprozy czy ponad 5 metrowych belek stropowych to ciezka praca, ale nie niewykonalna :smile:  A jesli motywacja jest odpowiednia to nawet taka ciezka praca zamienia sie w przyjemnosc i daje ogromna frajde.

PS. ale zbrojenie i szalowanie to jednak udreka  :wink:

----------


## Amberus

Witam wszystkich,  zajmuję się wykonywaniem domów w technologi szkieletowej - modułowej.  W dużych gotowych elementach do samodzielnego montażu. Całoroczne i letniskowe. Wszystko się skręca śrubami w\g załączonej instrukcji. Jeżeli ktoś planuje budowę z drewna to tu będzie miał dobry start. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

> HA, bo na wszytsko trzeba miec sposob 
> 
> Bloczki kupowalismy po 6 palet i HDS ustawial nam je w dogodnych miejscach aby nie nosic zbyt wiele Oczywiscie, wrzucanie ponad 2 metrowych nadprozy czy ponad 5 metrowych belek stropowych to ciezka praca, ale nie niewykonalna A jesli motywacja jest odpowiednia to nawet taka ciezka praca zamienia sie w przyjemnosc i daje ogromna frajde.
> 
> PS. ale zbrojenie i szalowanie to jednak udreka


A ile zajmuje średnio zazbrojenie ław (mało precyzyjne pytanie)- przykładowo ile Tobie zajęło? I w ile osób?

----------


## pompiarz1984

Witam, jestem tu nowy ale z podobnym priorytetem, wybudowania własnego domu samodzielnie :smile:  Nawet nie podejrzewałem że jest tylu zapaleńców chcących zrealizować tak nietuzinkowy projekt jakim jest budowa własnego domu. 
Początek budowy domu rozpocząłem w sierpniu 2012 roku zaczynając od ogrodzenia,zrobienia drogi dojazdowej, zebrania humusu,zbrojeniu belek, wykopaniu ław, zalaniu betonem, ustawieniu słupów. Z tym wszystkim zeszło mi się do października i zalaniem słupów zamknąłem rok 2012. W marcu 2013 dostarczono mi na budowę bloczki betonowe, niestety przeszacowałem prognozy atmosferyczne no i zaskoczyła mnie zima. Początek kwietnia powinien być bardziej łaskawy i to wtedy zamierzam ruszyć z bloczkami i wykonaniu stanu zero :smile:  Wrócę jeszcze do opisu wykonania obecnego stanu. Ogrodzenie wykopałem i zaszalowałem sam, zajęło mi to około tygodnia, po 4 godzinki po pracy. Humus został zebrany przez koparkę i wykorzystany do wyrównania działki, nie podjąłem się robić tego samemu bo jednak to ciężki etap budowy. Belki zbroiłem sam, jednak przy włożeniu ich do środka poprosiłem chłopaków z pracy i tak w 5 daliśmy radę je poukładać :smile:  Ławy wykopałem sam, zajęło mi to 15 dni, 3-4 godzinki po pracy włącznie z niedzielą. Na tym etapie miałem szczęście z gruntem gdyż iłowo piaszczysty teren mi na to pozwolił w innym przypadku np podmokłej działce musiał bym zatrudnić ludzi koparki i beton ze względu na zawalanie się ziemi...to mnie nie dotyczyło :smile: )) Po włożeniu belek poustawiałem je w osi, dokładnie zabezpieczyłem, połączyłem zakładami i wypiłem piwo , które wygrałem z sąsiadem ( nie wierzył że zrobię to sam :/ ). Następnego dnia zamówiłem beton i tak zakończyłem rok kalendarzowy 2012 jeśli chodzi o budowę. Jeszcze dodam że dom ma 161 metrów użytkowych i nazywa się Cukiereczek z mg projekt      http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/cukiereczek

----------


## netbet

no proszę!

redaccyja jednak miała dobry pomysł z tym działem.... przybywa "odmieńców" w zastraszającym tempie :cool:  których witam!

samorobów jest jednak dużżżżoooo więcej niz by sie wydawało...

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> A ile zajmuje średnio zazbrojenie ław (mało precyzyjne pytanie)- przykładowo ile Tobie zajęło? I w ile osób?


Rozgarniętej kobiecie jakies kilka dni po pracy, Tomkowi ktory marudzi i pije przy zbrojeniu jakis tydzien  :wink:

----------


## pompiarz1984

..... a to kilka fotek z placu boju ;]

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Rozgarniętej kobiecie jakies kilka dni po pracy, Tomkowi ktory marudzi i pije przy zbrojeniu jakis tydzien


zapomnialas napisac jeszcze ze klne plugawie i ciskam narzedziami we wszytskie strony  :wink: 





> redaccyja jednak miała dobry pomysł z tym działem


moze i miala dobry pomysl, ale chyba teraz troche nas zaniedbuje, mialo byc przenoszenie dziennikow a tu ciiicho sza  :wink:  nikt nas jak dotad nie przeniosl, a zielone swiatlo bylo  :wink:

----------


## pompiarz1984

....foty c.d.

----------


## pompiarz1984

> ....foty c.d.




i to na razie koniec , podejście do następnego etapu na początku kwietnia. W planach mam zamiar ogarnąć stan zero do lipca tzn przekopać wodę, położyć izolację poziomą, wymurować ściany fundamentowe( około 1450 sztuk bloczka), wykonać wieniec na bloczkach (w planie tego nie mam ale wolę tak dla świętego spokoju to zrobić), zabezpieczyć ściany abizolem, zasypać środek kopalniakiem( samemu ręcznie tzn przy pomocy taczki i łopaty + zagęszczarka 90 kg, warstwowo się lepiej zagęści, mam lekką zagęszczarkę dlatego tak zrobię), ułożyć kanalizację, z zewnętrznej strony styrodur i folia kubełkowa następnie wykonanie belek pod ściany działowe, wykopanie fundamentu pod schody na poddasze, następnie zalanie chudziaka no i jeszcze chyba wykonam trzy słupy (będę miał święty spokój a przy okazji drut nie będzie korodował). Sierpień, wrzesień, październik , w tych miesiącach swoją uwagę skoncentruję na dokończeniu wyrównywania działki,posadzeniu szmaragdów od wschodniej ściany, założeniu siatki, wykonanie szamba, zalanie fundamentu pod parkan + podmurówka. Tyle w 2013 roku a przynajmniej mam taki plan :smile:  o postępach i porażkach będę informował :smile:  Pozdrawiam wszystkich amatorów budownictwa :smile:  ps przy obecnym etapie budowy zużyto około 100 litrów piwa  :wink:

----------


## pniowek

Ja już o swoich fundamentach zapomniałem.. ale to był piękny okres  :smile: 
Ileż to było zapału we krwi i rękach.
Jednak im dłużej budujemy tym więcej myślimy. Mimo to i tak uczymy się za wolno i zbyt często na własnych błędach.

----------


## pompiarz1984

do Paco16 ,pełne deskowanie - jestem pełny podziwu, sporo to wymaga nakładu pracy i materiału... no ale widzę że pełna profeska, piach, podkład chudego,dołożone pręty górą i dołem, izolacją pod ławą, nawet szalunek się nie rozszedł, książkowo :smile:  bardzo porządnie. Powiem szczerze, jeżdżę po budowach już 9 lat i może z 5 razy widziałem tak wykonaną ławę fundamentową. Reszta była robiona zgodnie z zasadą "szybko i do przodu", belki zamiast w osi to sobie falują po wykopie od ściany do ściany, beton je przesuwa jak chce, nikomu to nie przeszkadza nawet nieświadomemu inwestorowi który często się wpatruje w ten etap budowy i nic, nie wspomnę o obsypującej się ziemi, braku łączenia belek, strzemiona często są nieskręcone w nieodpowiednich odległościach lub czasami na nie których odcinkach  ich nie ma i jak na to wszystko patrzę to czasami szkoda mi tych ludzi którzy płacą niczego nieświadomi ciężkie pieniądze za takie partactwo ludzi podających się za profesjonalistów, to jeden z fundamentalnych powodów, który zadecydował o tym że sam zbuduję dom.

----------


## Draagon

> po wszystkim przyjechał B-25
> 
> na koniec to pomalowałem i już 
> 
> Załącznik 176440


Paco blok budujesz na tych fundamentach ?
Kto ci powiedział że B-25 jest idealny do lania w grunt ?
Jeżeli konstruktor to bym go walnął jak nie wiem co.
Ciekawe co ci zaleci na lanie stropu.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/attachmen...5&d=1363200298
A na tym zdjęciu to drugie podparcie zbrojenia to mam nadzieję że kawałek gruzu betonowego a nie suporex ?

----------


## Paco16

tak ,to gruz betonowy  :smile: 
pod spodem folia i 10 cm B10 jako chudziak, tak że spoko  :smile: 
na tym stoją piwnice a następnie dwa stropy B20 .......

----------


## jendrulakowalski

@Paco
Pięknie wykonana ława. Tak jak ma być na piachu.
Chudy beton, warstwa poślizgowa, docelowa ława.
Dodałbym tylko takie coś zamiast tego gruzu:

----------


## pompiarz1984

> Paco blok budujesz na tych fundamentach ?
> Kto ci powiedział że B-25 jest idealny do lania w grunt ?
> Jeżeli konstruktor to bym go walnął jak nie wiem co.
> Ciekawe co ci zaleci na lanie stropu.
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/attachmen...5&d=1363200298
> A na tym zdjęciu to drugie podparcie zbrojenia to mam nadzieję że kawałek gruzu betonowego a nie suporex ?


 ...zwiększanie klasy betonu przez kierownika lub inwestora nie zaszkodzi, cenowo nie jest dużo drożej a zawsze mocniejsza ława, tylko nie wolno przesadzać do b - 30 dalej bym nie szalał - powyżej beton może popękać jak nie jest poddany odpowiedniej pielęgnacji no i środowisko wraz ze stalą zbrojeniową musi mieć odpowiednia temperaturę.....
....jeśli chodzi o przeznaczenie to oceniam że na blokach słabsze robią  :smile:  no ale strzeżonego Pan Bug strzeże, osobiście popieram paco skoro miał kasę, siłę i czas na dodatkowe zabezpieczenia ....czemu nie, zawsze jest ta satysfakcja, od razu można zobaczyć jak coś jest robione dla siebie, miło popatrzeć.   Mam pytanie do Paco: dwa stropy? płyta czy teriwa? wszytko sam robiłeś?? dużo czasu ci to zajęło?? wrzuć fotki z aktualnego etapu budowy chętnie popatrzę i inni zapewne też :smile:  pzdr

----------


## o_c

A na mnie patrzyli jak na wariata jak szałowałem ławy, zamiast zalać rów betonem :cool:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Na mnie to dopiero będą patrzeć jak na wariata :yes:

----------


## pompiarz1984

> A na mnie patrzyli jak na wariata jak szałowałem ławy, zamiast zalać rów betonem


 .... ja osobiście zalałem ten rów betonem :smile:  ale tylko dlatego ,że teren pod budynkiem jest  piaszczysto iłowy, dokopałem się do piachu, poszerzyłem ławę o 10 cm żeby po bokach był zapas na wchłonięcie mleczka betonowego przez grunt, mogłem zastosować folię ale ...:] osobiście na takim terenie jak paco, gliniastym zrobiłbym to samo. Paco pewnie teraz w piórka obrasta hehe :big grin:  ale widać że jednogłośnie każdy popiera koronkową robotę naszego kolegi :smile:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Paco ma teren gliniasty? O ile mnie wzrok nie myli jest tam piach i tak jak paco zrobił robi się na piachu. Beton można lać w grunty mało przepuszczalne, gliniaste, piaski mocno zapylone. Boki się nie obrywają, beton pozostaje zwilżony.

----------


## pompiarz1984

> Paco ma teren gliniasty? O ile mnie wzrok nie myli jest tam piach i tak jak paco zrobił robi się na piachu. Beton można lać w grunty mało przepuszczalne, gliniaste, piaski mocno zapylone. Boki się nie obrywają, beton pozostaje zwilżony.


... spójrz na te hałdy gliny obok?? i skarpę, czy to jest piach???? piachem to on wysypał cały teren na którym będzie stał dom :smile:  jeśli chodzi o tereny piaszczyste to nie trzeba robić deskowania ani izolacji, no chyba że tak jak napisałeś wszystko się obsypuje wtedy się zgodzę , trzeba wykonać deskowanie, natomiast jeśli chodzi o ścisłość na terenach wysadzeniowych gliniastych, podmokłych itd   nie zaleca się budowania :smile:  (pamiętać przy zakupie działki o badaniu geologicznym ja to zrobiłem dla świętego spokoju, z doświadczenia wiem że facet kupił 1000 metrów torfu to dopiero zonk :smile:  trzeba to robić albo przed zakupem sąsiadów podpytać) no chyba że jest mus, to wtedy postępujemy jak paco lub lejemy po całości płytę jak to się dzieje na zachodzie, fundamenty liniowe są już mało spotykane, w Polsce jednak konserwatywnie działamy ze względu na duże koszty takiej płytki lub stosujemy inną technologię po konsultacji z ekspertami - drenaże , odwodnienia , izolacje i inne pierdoły :smile:  ale może się mylę, sam przyznaję jestem początkującym amatorem.
...a najlepiej jak sam się wypowie paco;]

----------


## Paco16

obecnie ocieplam poddasze....fotki wrzucę później,bo
czas goni :rotfl:  :rotfl: 

za dwa tyg.minie rok jak zacząłem tę nierówną walkę  :smile:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

> ... spójrz na te hałdy gliny obok?? i skarpę, czy to jest piach???? piachem to on wysypał cały teren na którym będzie stał dom jeśli chodzi o tereny piaszczyste to nie trzeba robić deskowania ani izolacji, no chyba że tak jak napisałeś wszystko się obsypuje wtedy się zgodzę , trzeba wykonać deskowanie, natomiast jeśli chodzi o ścisłość na terenach wysadzeniowych gliniastych, podmokłych itd   nie zaleca się budowania (pamiętać przy zakupie działki o badaniu geologicznym ja to zrobiłem dla świętego spokoju, z doświadczenia wiem że facet kupił 1000 metrów torfu to dopiero zonk trzeba to robić albo przed zakupem sąsiadów podpytać) no chyba że jest mus, to wtedy postępujemy jak paco lub lejemy po całości płytę jak to się dzieje na zachodzie, fundamenty liniowe są już mało spotykane, w Polsce jednak konserwatywnie działamy ze względu na duże koszty takiej płytki lub stosujemy inną technologię po konsultacji z ekspertami - drenaże , odwodnienia , izolacje i inne pierdoły ale może się mylę, sam przyznaję jestem początkującym amatorem.
> ...a najlepiej jak sam się wypowie paco;]


Rzeczywiście nie zauważyłem tych zwałów  :smile:  
Zasugerowałem się tym ładnym piaseczkiem w wykopie.
Co do deskowania nie zmieniam zdania. W piachu się deskuje bo się obsypuje, bo odciąga wodę z betonu, bo miesza się z betonem podczas wylewania co powoduje porowatość, gorszą jakość betonu na obrzeżach, na spodzie wykopu - ma degradujący wpływ na zbrojenie. 
Kiedyś warunki wodne były stabilne, wody gruntowe były czystsze, pod budowe domku wybierano sobie najlepszy teren bo go więcej było.
Teraz trza budować nie raz obok jakiegoś rowu melioracyjnego, na terenie na którym możliwa jest w przyszłości eksploatacja górnicza jak u mnie przykłądowo. Warunki wodne też się u mnie zmieniły. Beton musi być przede wszystkim trwały, zapewniać pewną otulinę zbrojenia przez długi okres czasu. A wiele ze starych budynków wcale nie stoją już sobie tak pewnie. W starym budownictwie spękania, rysy są nieuniknione gdy zmieniają się warunki gruntowe...

Dlatego fundament to minimum beton+folia.

----------


## Draagon

Po pierwsze - folia powoduje, że woda ci nie ucieka - ale powoduje też, że woda nie wnika - beton by był mocny potrzebuje wilgoci.
Ale słowami nie przekonam.
To wykop robiony własnoręcznie w piachu. Jak widać nic sie nie obrywało, nic sienie załamywało - beton był lany bezpośrednio w wykop.

----------


## pompiarz1984

dla mnie folia to zbędny wydatek, jeśli chodzi o ścisłość to nie o wodę chodzi tylko o mleczko betonowe i takie zjawisko występuje ale to jest znikoma warstwa jaka ulega temu wyssaniu przez piach i to nie zawsze (do 2.5 cm), w takim terenie w jakim kolega dragon kopał z pewnością nic się nie stanie u mnie jest identyczny towarek i też lałem prosto w dołek oczywiście poszerzyłem troszkę ławę o 10 cm na to zjawisko mleczka zarobowego ale też uważam że niepotrzebnie no ale... :big grin:  
Jendrula masz racje z tym deskowaniem w piachu ale nie o takiej frakcji i zagęszczeniu jak powyżej, leśne piachy sypki TAK natomiast ścisłe ubite i takie jak wyżej NIE

----------


## pompiarz1984

widzę że humusik w wewnątrz budynku został, nie był ściągany???


> Po pierwsze - folia powoduje, że woda ci nie ucieka - ale powoduje też, że woda nie wnika - beton by był mocny potrzebuje wilgoci.
> Ale słowami nie przekonam.
> To wykop robiony własnoręcznie w piachu. Jak widać nic sie nie obrywało, nic sienie załamywało - beton był lany bezpośrednio w wykop.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Wykop ładnie zrobiony ale to nie znaczy że podczas betonowania nic się nie obsypie, i wymieszany z gruntem beton nie obejmie zbrojenia.
Wszystko zależy od gruntu ale z folii nie zrezygnował bym nigdy. 
@Draagon
Woda z gruntu nie ma wnikać do betonu.
To folia ma ograniczyć odparowanie, odebranie wilgoci z betonu przez otoczenie.
Nawet przy wyższych temperaturach podczas betonowania zaleca się przykrycie betonu folią po wylaniu.
Jest to etap pielęgnacji.
Po 24 godzinach pryska się wodą beton pod folię i tak do czasu zależnego od rodzaju cementu w betonie i temperatury zewnętrznej:
- beton utrzymywać w stałej wilgotności 
			- 3 dni dla cementu portlandzkiego szybko twardniejącego
			- 7 dni dla cementu portlandzkiego
			- 14 dni dla cementu hutniczego i innych
	- beton po wylaniu należy przykryć folią przezroczystą
	- rozpocząć polewanie mgiełką 24 godziny po wylaniu.
	- zraszać pod folię i zostawiać pod przykryciem
	- jeżeli temp. wynosi 15st i więcej należy w pierwszych 3 dniach polewać co 3 godziny w dzień i co najmniej raz w nocy, a w kolejnych dniach przynajmniej 3 razy na dobę

Mówimy tu o betonie który ma być trwały i zapewniać trwałość zbrojenia.

No ale nie ma też sensu targać włosy o kawałek folii. 
Mam trochę inne warunki , agresywne wody i wysoki poziom wód, oraz możliwość zmiany kategorii terenu na górnicze.  :smile: . Dla mnie trwały i wytrzymały beton to podstawa.

----------


## pompiarz1984

widziałem efekty przykrywanie betonu folią w duże temperatury, efekt byl taki że beton się odparzył tylko przyznam że nie mam informacji na temt tego polewania inwestor nic o tym nie wspominał, zapewne przykrył ławę i tak zostawił, mieszanka betonowa wydziela temperaturę, przykryjesz folią temperatura się zwiększa a wszyscy wiemy że mieszanka przestaje wiązać powyżej określonej tem :smile:  ale już nie kruszmy kopi o to, dragonowi i mi na pewno z powodu braku foli przez te 150 lat ławy się nie rozlecą a później i tak zaczyna się proces odwrotny :smile:  beton to nie granit, nie będzie stal wiecznie :smile: ......


> Wykop ładnie zrobiony ale to nie znaczy że podczas betonowania nic się nie obsypie, i wymieszany z gruntem beton nie obejmie zbrojenia.
> Wszystko zależy od gruntu ale z folii nie zrezygnował bym nigdy. 
> @Draagon
> Woda z gruntu nie ma wnikać do betonu.
> To folia ma ograniczyć odparowanie, odebranie wilgoci z betonu przez otoczenie.
> Nawet przy wyższych temperaturach podczas betonowania zaleca się przykrycie betonu folią po wylaniu.
> Jest to etap pielęgnacji.
> Po 24 godzinach pryska się wodą beton pod folię i tak do czasu zależnego od rodzaju cementu w betonie i temperatury zewnętrznej:
> - beton utrzymywać w stałej wilgotności 
> ...

----------


## jendrulakowalski

No i o to chodzi :smile: .
Może przez to się odparzył dlatego że była położona czarna folia. Zaleca się przezroczystą  :smile: .
Idem spać :good night:

----------


## Draagon

Folię jak położysz na beton to go po prostu ugotujesz.
Jedręk naczytałeś się poradników - weź książkę majstra budowlanego z lat 50-60 - tych - tam marketingowcy i lobby foliowe wstępu nie mieli  :wink: 
Co do terenów górniczych to pewnie masz rację.

A beton masz polewać tak by nie wysechł i by pił wodę - mgiełką wodną to możesz co najwyżej sobie paprotki spryskiwać - chyba że zraszacz ogrodowy ustawisz by ci systematycznie podlewał - wtedy pewnie będzie ok.
Budownictwo to nie ochy i achy - to po prostu ciężka robota i odrobina pomyślunku.
Chcesz się bawić w budowanie domku to masz do tego święte prawo.
Ale takie poradniki zachowaj dla działkowców co altanki budują.
Podam przykład:
Pani na działeczce, ma stokrotki, szklarenkę moze jaką - czyta poradniki jak marcheweczkę sadzić, truskaweczkę podcinać.. jaką rękawiczkę czy jakie grabki kupić
I jest rolnik z 40 ha ziemi - on nie ma czasu - on ma zapier.... póki ma pogodę i terminy siewu/zbioru
Tak samo jest w budownictwie

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Odsyłam do "Nowego poradnika majstra budowlanego" i wszelakich poradników producentów cementu np. Cemexu.
Mówiąc że z folii nie zrezygnował bym nigdy miałem na myśli lanie w grunt, nie w deskowaniu.
A przykrywanie folią przezroczystą to etap pielęgnacji przy określonych warunkach atmosferycznych.

No ale to są informacje dla inwestorów, nie wykonawców...

Draagon napisałeś:



> Po pierwsze - folia powoduje, że woda ci nie ucieka - ale powoduje też, że woda nie wnika - beton by był mocny potrzebuje wilgoci.


A od kiedy to beton ma ciągnąć wodę z gruntu podczas tężenia? :roll eyes:

----------


## jaro4

> A ile zajmuje średnio zazbrojenie ław (mało precyzyjne pytanie)- przykładowo ile Tobie zajęło? I w ile osób?


Witam opiszę ile mnie to czasu zajęło w zeszłym roku. W poniedziałek rano przyjechała koparka i wykopała fundamenty, ok 4h. Do końca dnia poprawialiśmy i dopieszczali wykop. We wtorek ja z ojcem szalowałem a teść kręcił strzemiona. Środa to było święto15 sierpnia więc pauza. Czwartek skręcone zbrojenie i wrzucone do wykopu. Piątek o 13god. po robocie ławy zalane betonem a my odpoczywamy pod brzozą z zimnym browcem. Tak że zazbrojenie ław to jeden dzień max. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Paco16

nie wiem o jakim zbrojeniu mówisz, lecz moje zbrojenie - 6 drutów całych (bez dostawek w rogach) odciąganych na zewnątrz trwało ok tygodnia....


Załącznik 176694

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Łał  ::-o:  
Bardzo szybko. Mi chyba tak szybko nie pójdzie. Trochę tego żelaza mam w ławach. 
Jak wyzdrowieję zacznę robić strzemiona. Ojciec już tnie dechy na szalunki. 
Jak będę miał wszystko przygotowane do montażu to myślę że jeden dzionek może dał bym rade :smile: .
Miałeś jakiś automat do wiązania w stylu "torpedo" czy kawałek zagiętego pręta?

----------


## jendrulakowalski

> nie wiem o jakim zbrojeniu mówisz, lecz moje zbrojenie - 6 drutów całych (bez dostawek w rogach) odciąganych na zewnątrz trwało ok tygodnia....
> 
> 
> Załącznik 176694


Paco ja też mam 6 prętów fi 16 z tymże ani dostawek ani nie zaginam po rogach. Ława ma 80cm szerokości i jest to wystarczające zakotwienie w betonie.
Przynajmniej tak kierbud twierdzi.

----------


## Paco16

ja mam fi 12...
są zaginane w rogach ok.pół metra..
a tydzień to robiłem same zbrojenie , bez szalunków....

----------


## K160

Wy wszyscy możecie się czuć farciarzami  :wink:  Dywagujecie o "drobiazgach", a ja wrzucałem ręcznie 27kubików półsuchego betonu na ławice (jednego dnia chudziak, drugiego ławy). Do mnie gruszka z betonem nie miała szans wjechać (musiałbym rozebrać dach sąsiadom i łapać gruszkę lecącą na osuwającej się drodze). Pozostało mi albo lać na raty z betoniarki (ale miałem leniwych i butnych pomocników na tym etapie), albo zamówić półsuchy beton wożony wywrotką z wiejskiej betoniarni.  Na dodatek było gorąco. Zmierzam do tego, że patrząc po zdjęciach to macie ławice pieruńsko solidne, a mi przyszło budować na niepewnych podstawach, a to spędza sen z powiek. Inna sprawa, że w tym samym miejscu stał przez 100lat dom z bala na glinianych fundamentach bez grama stali, to może mój też choć tyle postoi.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Jak będziesz miał z bala i będziesz o niego dbał to też Ci postoi  :smile: 
Marzy mi się na emeryturce jakiś domek z bala w górach :roll eyes:

----------


## rewo66

> Jak będziesz miał z bala i będziesz o niego dbał to też Ci postoi 
> Marzy mi się na emeryturce jakiś domek z bala w górach


Na emeryturce to wolałbym bardziej płaskie tereny.  :wink:   Dom z bala na mazurach lub nad morzem. Nie w góry a na Mazury  :smile:

----------


## max-maniacy

> Na emeryturce to wolałbym bardziej płaskie tereny.   Dom z bala na mazurach lub nad morzem. Nie w góry a na Mazury


no ja bym właśnie chciała w góry. Mazury mam na co dzień. :smile: 

witam i dołączam do klubu.
budujemy sami nie dlatego, że tak lubimy się męczyć, tylko brak funduszy na zatrudnienie ekipy. z tego też powodu budowa potrwa zapewne dłuuuugo.
no ale jak już się uda (a zakładam optymistycznie, że w końcu tak) to satysfakcja gwarantowana. 
a ile się nauczymy podczas tej przygody, to nasze.
pozdrawiam gorąco

----------


## pompiarz1984

Ludzie, kto z nas dożyje tej emerytury :smile:  no chyba że wśród nas jest jakiś funkcjonariusz:] w wieku 67 lat głusi, slepii, z pieluchą na dupie wystarczy nam jakiś ośrodek albo komórka 2x2 :] oczywiście to dla tych śzczęśliwców którzy nie wygrają biletu do wieczności :smile:  ale pomijając wizję naszej Zielonej Irlandii osobiście wolę Góry, coś pięknego od małego je KOCHAM :smile:   ale wroćmy do naszych realizacji, MAX wrzuć jakieś foty projektu, pochwal się i przedstaw plany zwiazane z budową, pozdrawiam.


> no ja bym właśnie chciała w góry. Mazury mam na co dzień.
> 
> 
> witam i dołączam do klubu.
> budujemy sami nie dlatego, że tak lubimy się męczyć, tylko brak funduszy na zatrudnienie ekipy. z tego też powodu budowa potrwa zapewne dłuuuugo.
> no ale jak już się uda (a zakładam optymistycznie, że w końcu tak) to satysfakcja gwarantowana. 
> a ile się nauczymy podczas tej przygody, to nasze.
> pozdrawiam gorąco

----------


## jendrulakowalski

> no ja bym właśnie chciała w góry. Mazury mam na co dzień.
> 
> witam i dołączam do klubu.
> budujemy sami nie dlatego, że tak lubimy się męczyć, tylko brak funduszy na zatrudnienie ekipy. z tego też powodu budowa potrwa zapewne dłuuuugo.
> no ale jak już się uda (a zakładam optymistycznie, że w końcu tak) to satysfakcja gwarantowana. 
> a ile się nauczymy podczas tej przygody, to nasze.
> pozdrawiam gorąco


A i dzieciom idzie pomóc jak się samemu wybudowało, chociaż technologia idzie naprzód i nie wiadomo jakie tam za te 20-30lat będą technologie.

----------


## pompiarz1984

> A i dzieciom idzie pomóc jak się samemu wybudowało, chociaż technologia idzie naprzód i nie wiadomo jakie tam za te 20-30lat będą technologie.


 podobno hitem na zachodzie stają się domy z ikei, systemowe :smile:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

> podobno hitem na zachodzie stają się domy z ikei, systemowe


Tylko trzeba sobie samemu iść na magazyn odebrać dom w częściach, a potem poskładać  :wink:

----------


## jaro4

> Łał  
> Bardzo szybko. Mi chyba tak szybko nie pójdzie. Trochę tego żelaza mam w ławach. 
> Jak wyzdrowieję zacznę robić strzemiona. Ojciec już tnie dechy na szalunki. 
> Jak będę miał wszystko przygotowane do montażu to myślę że jeden dzionek może dał bym rade.
> Miałeś jakiś automat do wiązania w stylu "torpedo" czy kawałek zagiętego pręta?


Ojciec zrobił z drutu 6 takie miniaturowe pogrzebacze zaostrzone na końcach i w trzech w jeden dzień powiązaliśmy całe zbrojenie i wieczorem już leżało w wykopie.Tak jak wcześniej pisałem cała praca przy ławie fundamentowej trwała cztery dni i to bez specjalnego pośpiechu. I wspominam ten czas bardzo miło. Teraz czekam na wiosnę i dopiero zacznie się jazda-  będzie ciężko fundamenty to przyjemność. Też buduję sam  :cool:

----------


## jaro4

[QUOTE=Paco16;5876705]nie wiem o jakim zbrojeniu mówisz, lecz moje zbrojenie - 6 drutów całych (bez dostawek w rogach) odciąganych na zewnątrz trwało ok tygodnia....
Zbrojenie robiłeś tydzień czy tydzień od wbicia łopaty do zalania ław bo to jest różnica.

----------


## Paco16

tydzień szalowania,tydzień zbrojenia...tak się obijałem  :smile: 
w międzyczasie przyjechał B-10  :smile:

----------


## pompiarz1984

> tydzień szalowania,tydzień zbrojenia...tak się obijałem 
> w międzyczasie przyjechał B-10


tydzień szalowanie??? kurcze to co ja zrobię jak przyjdzie mi strop klepać  :jaw drop:  mam prawie 170 metrów do wybicia, pocieszam się tym że nie ma żadnych wykuszy, półokrągłych podciągów itd jakiś tam utrudnień  :smile:  trudno najwyżej trzeba będzie się uzbroić w dodatkową skrzynkę albo dwie 
dobrego i zimnego browarka :cool:

----------


## Paco16

pisałem o fundamentach....
strop to całkiem inna historia  :smile:  i nieco dłuższa  :wink:

----------


## jaro4

> tydzień szalowania,tydzień zbrojenia...tak się obijałem 
> w międzyczasie przyjechał B-10


To zależy czy sam robiłeś czy miałeś pomocników bo ja miałem trzech. B10 na ławy czy na chudziaka.

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Znalazłem ciekawą metodę wykonania podkładu podłogowego na poddaszu użytkowym
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XqDebrwl2Q
moim zdaniem bardzo ciekawy pomysł, czy ktoś rozpatrywał ten pomysł ??? interesuje mnie porównanie tej metody ze standardowym wykonaniem podkładu na poddaszu tj. 5cm styro + 6cm wylewki z miksokreta. Może już ktoś się nad tym zastanawiał?? Moim zdaniem ta metoda chyba szybsza
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

fajne, ale ja bym sie obawial ze bedzie skrzypialo. gdybym juz mial cos podobnego robic zdecydowal bym sie na plyty OSB pioro-wpust, byc moze te o podwyzszonej odpornosci na wilgoc. oczywiscie podlogowka przy takiej podlodze odpada...

mysle ze jednak wole standardowe rozwiazanie, czyli styro/welna + betonik z zatopionymi rurkami  :smile:

----------


## Paco16

> To zależy czy sam robiłeś czy miałeś pomocników bo ja miałem trzech. B10 na ławy czy na chudziaka.


na ławy.....

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

B10 na lawy ? napewno ?

----------


## Paco16

> B10 na lawy ? napewno ?


na pewno  :smile: 

na ubity piach 10 cm B10, następnie folia ,na to zbrojenie i 40 cm. B-25  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> Znalazłem ciekawą metodę wykonania podkładu podłogowego na poddaszu użytkowym
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XqDebrwl2Q


jeden minus - brak podłogówki.
..no i nie wiem czy wyjdzie taniej niż klasyczna wylewka...legary, płyta osb 

już sprawdziłem - wyjdzie drożej! sama płyta to jakieś 3 dychy za m2
wylewka - jakieś 2 dychy za m2

czy szybsza - nie.
nie da się samemu 80m2 zrobić w jeden dzień - kret to potrafi.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> na pewno 
> 
> na ubity piach 10 cm B10, następnie folia ,na to zbrojenie i 40 cm. B-25



zatem B10 pod lawy, a na lawy B25.

----------


## mura

Do końca kwietnia powinienem mieć postawione mury (beton komórkowy) i zalany strop (teriva), tak mam ustawioną transzę, a tu ciągle mrozy  :bash: . Znacie jakieś dobre środki do zaprawy, w południe jest już ładnie na plusie to chociaż bym powoli wyciągnął pierwszą warstwę bloczka, na noc dobrze bym zabezpieczył folią szmatami. Wiem że to ostateczność ale siedzę teraz bezczynnie w domu i tylko przeglądam prognozy pogody  :bash:

----------


## netbet

> Do końca kwietnia powinienem mieć postawione mury (beton komórkowy) i zalany strop (teriva), tak mam ustawioną transzę, a tu ciągle mrozy . Znacie jakieś dobre środki do zaprawy, w południe jest już ładnie na plusie to chociaż bym powoli wyciągnął pierwszą warstwę bloczka, na noc dobrze bym zabezpieczył folią szmatami. Wiem że to ostateczność ale siedzę teraz bezczynnie w domu i tylko przeglądam prognozy pogody


leć do CASTO po jakiś plastyfikator dozapraw...mozna później murować do chyba -5 stopni...
tylko uważaj jak będziesz dolewał... bardzo uplastycznia zaprawę...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Jesli budujesz z betonu komorkowego na klej do niech ci nie przyjdzie do glowy dodawac do kleju plastyfikatora. Rozmawialem nt temat z dzialem techniczym Kreisel'a i przestrzegali przed takim pomyslem. Dopuszczaja natomiast dodanie niewielkiej ilosci dodatku mrozowego do wody zarobowej, ale to ostatecznosc. 

Generalnie wg mnie jesli do konca kwietnia masz miec zalany strop to juz dzis jestes w czarnej dupie jesli bedziesz to robil samemu... Chyba ze masz ekipe sprawna i malo zbrojenia i szalowania.

Zamiast przegladac (gowniane, i wciaz gowniane) prognozy sugerowal bym raczej za wczasu skontaktowac sie z bankiem. Moze jesli pogadasz odpowiednio wczesniej to beda elastyczni ?

Powodzenia

PS. tez czekam na pogode aby zalac wieniec poddasza  :smile:

----------


## mura

--

----------


## mura

Netbet nie wiem czy wiesz ale ta moja budowa to przez ciebie i twój dziennik :cool: 
Zupełnie sam nie buduję, na ten etap mam dwóch pomocników, plus rodzina i przyjaciele na razie wszyscy wykazują chęć do pomocy  :smile: , aktualnie mam wolne tak że mogę od rana do wieczora być na budowie.
Pierwszą warstwę robię na zaprawie, potem klej dzięki za wskazówki.
Co do banku to może mi się uda wymienić kanalizę którą zdążyłem rozłożyć i chudziak który zaleję jak tylko będzie na plusie a mam je ujęte w przyszłych transzach w zamian za strop, będę miał jeszcze podciągniętą wodę która też jest zaplanowana gdzieś w wakacje.
Sam domek jest prosty Z162 wersja GL.
Oprócz sprawdzania pogody skręcam sobie zbrojenie na wieńce, a jak tak dalej  będzie to zacznę zbijać blaty :wink:

----------


## swierczek

> cześć
> lejesz przyjacielu miód na moje serce.... czasami mam obawy czy czasem nie za duży ten domek... ale powinno być okey!
> napisz co to ten dryfix,


Tak w skrócie Dryfix to system wznoszenia ścian bez użycia klasycznej zaprawy. Pustaki są specjalnie szlifowane (bardzo precyzyjnie!) i murowane przy użyciu suchej zaprawy w puszce. Takie rozwiązanie ma sporo plusów: można budować sporo szybciej (według producenta aż o połowę szybciej, ale z tym bym nie przesadzał  :wink:  Do tego praktycznie likwiduje się spoiny pomiędzy pustakami, dzięki czemu mur jest jednolity i bardzo szczelny, nie pojawiają się też mostki termiczne, no i najważniejsze prawie zero wody w murze. System jest bardzo ciekawy i na pewno warto go rozważyć przy wyborze sposobu wznoszenia ścian. Tutaj masz fajne filmowe porównanie Dryfixa z klasycznym murowaniem:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tz-lvaYjiUU

----------


## fenix2

> Tak w skrócie Dryfix to system wznoszenia ścian bez użycia klasycznej zaprawy. Pustaki są specjalnie szlifowane (bardzo precyzyjnie!) ....


To technologia prawie jak przy budowie piramid.  :roll eyes:

----------


## Paco16

> zatem B10 pod lawy, a na lawy B25.


oj , czepiasz się  :smile: 




> Do końca kwietnia powinienem mieć postawione mury (beton komórkowy) i zalany strop (teriva), tak mam ustawioną transzę, a tu ciągle mrozy . Znacie jakieś dobre środki do zaprawy, w południe jest już ładnie na plusie to chociaż bym powoli wyciągnął pierwszą warstwę bloczka, na noc dobrze bym zabezpieczył folią szmatami. Wiem że to ostateczność ale siedzę teraz bezczynnie w domu i tylko przeglądam prognozy pogody


jeżeli faktycznie na klej to np. są specjalne ,, zimowe,, kleje YTONG...trochę drozsze od ,, normalnych,, .....

----------


## stanley79

> A ile zajmuje średnio zazbrojenie ław (mało precyzyjne pytanie)- przykładowo ile Tobie zajęło? I w ile osób?


No to ja swoje dwa grosze:
2 dni zbroiliśmy we dwójkę fundamenty (57mb) - ja pierwszy raz w życiu trzymałem klucz do drutu wiązałkowego ale dla chcącego.......
fajna robota - płytę zbroiłem dwa tygodnie - kierownik z małymi poprawkami odebrał...

----------


## mura

> jeżeli faktycznie na klej to np. są specjalne ,, zimowe,, kleje YTONG...trochę drozsze od ,, normalnych,, .....


Dzięki, popytam się w hurtowniach, dzisiaj rozmawiałem ze znajomym budowlańcem mówił że kiedyś majster przywiózł 10l denaturatu na budowę i dodawali do zaprawy  :roll eyes:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> ... dzisiaj rozmawiałem ze znajomym budowlańcem mówił że kiedyś majster przywiózł 10l denaturatu na budowę i dodawali do zaprawy


Dobrze, że nie pili  :wink:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Ciekawe jak wygląda murowanie po denaturacie..
Podwójna niemoc :Cool: 
Puki temperatura spada wyraźnie poniżej cera ja bym nie murował choćby nie wiem jakie cudowne zaprawy mi wciskali.

----------


## Xerses

> Xerses a czemu Twoim zdaniem to się nie sprawdzi?


Sorki że dopiero teraz. Bo ten program jak cała reszta służy do nabijania kabzy wszystkim - ale nie inwestorowi  :smile:

----------


## mura

A oficjalnym sponsorem mojej budowy został 

5l 26zł po upuście  :smile: 
Ale najpierw łopata i odśnieżanie, już wiem po co geodeta wbijał te kołki po rogach. :wink:

----------


## jaro4

> Ciekawe jak wygląda murowanie po denaturacie..
> Podwójna niemoc
> Puki temperatura spada wyraźnie poniżej cera ja bym nie murował choćby nie wiem jakie cudowne zaprawy mi wciskali.


Dokładnie tak bo więcej szkody z tego może być. Ja też jak patrze za okno to mi się nóż w kieszeni otwiera ale czekam i nic na siłę nie robię.

----------


## pompiarz1984

popieram. +5 i startuj  :smile: 



> Ciekawe jak wygląda murowanie po denaturacie..
> Podwójna niemoc
> Puki temperatura spada wyraźnie poniżej cera ja bym nie murował choćby nie wiem jakie cudowne zaprawy mi wciskali.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Puki co (z tego co się kiedyś tam orientowałem) żaden z produktów do zapraw pozwalający na murowanie w temperaturach ujemnych nie ma aprobaty technicznej, jakikolwiek poradnik, czy też fachowa literatura nie zezwala na murowanie w temperaturze poniżej zera. Chyba że zrobisz sobie namiocik nad Twoim przyszłym domkiem, taki jak w October Fest przykładowo  :smile: . 
Beton to inna bajka, tam jest ciepło hydratacji.

----------


## mura

O jutra już wiosna  :smile:  kalendarzowa.
a dzisiaj


odśnieżanie 


pod folią fundament ma dodatnią temp. jak jutro będzie w dzień na plusie rozpoczynam sezon budowlany.

A tu moja piwniczka chcieliśmy ruszyć ze schodami, ale tam jest cały czas cień i glina, nie dało rady 30cm zmarzliny.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Ciekawa ta piwniczka. Z czego tam jest strop?

----------


## mura

Zbrojony beton i dwuteowniki, na granicy działki mam skarpę i postanowiłem ją wykorzystać na razie służy jako magazynek budowlany, a potem będzie na ziemniaki  :smile:  
Krótki dziennik budowy.
Pierwsze zdjęcie jest z 19 marca ubiegłego roku :cool:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Fajnista. A te kamienie polne to skąd?

----------


## mura

> Fajnista. A te kamienie polne to skąd?


U nas kamieni pod dostatkiem, lodowiec trochę zaszalał, część musiałem połupać, a sporo nazbierałem już połupanych.

----------


## Paco16

[QUOTE=mura;5885974]Zbrojony beton i dwuteowniki, na granicy działki mam skarpę i postanowiłem ją wykorzystać na razie służy jako magazynek budowlany, a potem będzie na ziemniaki  :smile:  

śwetny pomysł z piwniczką  gorzej z ziemniakami  :smile: 
toż to wymarzone miejsce na składowanie wina  :wink: 
ps .patrz  Eger- Węgry ( (Szépasszony völgy)- Dolina Pięknej Pani  :smile:

----------


## mura

Jak zostanie miejsca to może wcisnę jakąś buteleczkę  :wink:  albo gąsiorek moja specjalność to wino jabłkowo-aroniowe. A na ziemniaki zrobię kopiec.

----------


## mariontg

Hej! Też mam zamiar zacząć budowę w tym roku własnymi siłami, mam pytanko czy zmiana z pustaka 30 cm na 24 cm to istotna zmiana? czy kierownik budowy mi przybije i nikt się nie doczepi, czy można zakwalifikować to jako nie istotną zmianę!?

----------


## macmac84

Niezła ta piwniczka!!!  Ale jak na moje to bardziej Ci się przyda jako schron przed trąbami powietrznymi  :wink:

----------


## Wisełka

moj maz tez sam bedzie budował. Sam - czyli metodą gospodarczą. metodą pomocy, tj. trochę sąsiad, trochę rodzina. Maz pracuje w budowlance więc jestem spokojna.

----------


## max-maniacy

> MAX wrzuć jakieś foty projektu, pochwal się i przedstaw plany zwiazane z budową, pozdrawiam.


długo nie zaglądałam na fm, ale choroba zwaliła mnie z nóg.
nasz projekt to Berlin od Lipińskich. 



w tym roku chcielibyśmy zamknąć dom dachem, ale nie wiadomo, czy się uda. więc na razie planujemy krótkoterminowo.
w pierwszej kolejności będziemy zalewać chudziak. oczywiście metodą betoniarki, taczki i łopaty. :smile: 
ale najpierw to musi zniknąć śnieg, bo na razie, to biało wszędzie...
pozdrawiam

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Kto z was "Samorobów" robił sobie samemu więźbe?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Radek (M-131) jesl mnie pamiec nie zawodzi.

----------


## pompiarz1984

czy ktoś z was zastosował lub ma w planach zastosować skosy żelbetonowe? ja to rozważam..... na forum więcej + niż -, każdy technologię G-K krytykuje

----------


## K160

> Kto z was "Samorobów" robił sobie samemu więźbe?


Ja robiłem samemu. Proszę oto zdjęcia:

https://picasaweb.google.com/kalenda...eat=directlink

4 dni zajęło postawienie więźby, miałem dwóch młodych chłopaków do pomocy, wszystkie elementy sami strugaliśmy. Pełne deskowanie zajęło nam około 9dni, ale deski były z korą (miały nie mieć oflisu) więc roboty było więcej.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Miodzio  :smile:  Fajna robota.
Też będę sam robił. Z tymże modrzew (już ścięty, jak w końcu nadejdzie wiosna, od razu będzie przetarty, do jesieni podeschnie sobie w tartaku).
No i narzędzia ręczne, piła ramowa, heble, dłuta + strugarka elektryczna (szukam jakieś szerszej niż 6cm - ciekawą ma Sparky - 18cm szerokości - może ma ktoś do sprzedania)
Jakie narzędzie miałeś? Jedno rzeźnickie? :wink: 
Więźba płatwiowo - kleszczowa. Trochę tego jest. 18m3 samej więźby bez łacenia i deskowania.
Najbardziej mnie martwi konieczność ustawienia potężnego rusztowania dla wykonania okapu.
Dachówkę też sobie kładłeś sam? Obróbki blacharskie?
Dawałeś tylko pas nadrynnowy + deska klinowa? Czy też wywaliłeś papę na pas podrynnowy?
Jaką papę dałeś? Ja chcę dać SBS 3mm podkładowa na włókninie poliestrowej.

----------


## K160

Narzędzia: kupiłem używaną strugarkę 4nożową z wałkiem dł 40cm i silnikiem 5,5kw. Pięknie struga wszystko. Po budowie sprzedam pewnie za więcej niż zapłaciłem. Do tego strug ręczny tani Einhell, piła najazdówka tarczowa Parkside z Lidla (świetna jakość, bardzo polecam wszystkie narzędzia z Lilda np wkrętarki), piłą łańcuchowa Husq 137, siekiera i młotek, waserwaga, sznurek i tyle.

Dom jeszcze nie ma docelowego pokrycia, ale zdecydowałem się na Budmat Venecja i samodzielne krycie. Mam pełne deskowanie i połać ołaconą. Obróbki to pas podrynnowy na desce czołowej i na pas wyprowadzona papa. Papę 1200/400 Izolbit na tekturze, tania mocna, 100 razy lepsza niż te podkładowe na welonie szklanym co się rozpadają w rękach. Uważam, że nie ma sensu inwestowanie w super hiper papy, warto natomiast przybijać pasy tylko od góry pod zakładką następnej warstwy  i smarować spód kontrłat lepikiem. Będzie super szczelnie i tanio. Deski będą się rozsychać i jak być miał papę zgrzaną z nimi, to podejrzewam, że by pękała. Co do pokrycia to, gdybym budował w przyszłości to nie mam wątpliwości, że brałbym dachówkę betonową Braas'a na pełnym deskowaniu. Na pierwszą łatę przybiję pas nadrynnowy. Planuję pobierać rozgrzane powietrze spod blachy (i dlatego blachodachówka) do grzania CWU.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Ja heblare mam i to dość sporą - 63cm wałek, ale nie wyobrażam sobie strugać nią krokwie 7m o przekroju 18x9 .Dlatego szukam jakiegoś struga ciesielskiego szerokiego i w miarę taniego dlatego wybór padł na sparky.
Przy papie sbs na włóknienie poliestrowej pozostanę. Dach u mnie będzie miał nachylenie 25st w domu i 18st w garażu. Także szczelność krycia wstępnego musi być pewna. No i poliestrowa ma ogromne wydłużenie przy zerwaniu w obu kierunkach - co by dechy nie robiły - papa wytrzyma bo jest bardzo elastyczna. Taka papę polecają forumowi guru od dachów. A nawet lekkie przygrzanie do desek - no ale do tego pewnie trzeba mieć wprawę.
Też będę kleił zakłady na mocowanie papy. Z tymże będę stosował zamiast papiaków takie coś:

Nie wyobrażam sobie wbijania gwoździa do wysezonowanej dechy modrzewiowej grubości 20mm - będzie sprężynować.
Bardzo ciekawi mnie efekt pobierania ciepła z dachu.
Jak chcesz to rozwiązać??

----------


## o_c

Osobiście to bałbym się dać suchą deskę na dach, co będzie jak dostanie wody?
Nie wyobrażam sobie tego wkręcania...
W 2 osoby 220 m^2 prostego 2 spadowego dachu odeskowanie + papa termo ok. 50-60h i jeszcze się trzyma i czeka na dachówkę.
Najlepsze są zakwasy po 8h machania młotkiem :big grin: 
Natomiast po wyniesieniu pierwszej ciężkiej jak diabli rolki papy po drabinie na dach zrozumiałem czemu się na mnie patrzyli jak na idiotę jak brałem się za papę zamiast ofoliować...

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Deska nie będzie sucha - będzie powietrzno - sucha - czyli w stanie równowagi  :smile:  - Czyli w takim stanie w jakim będzie egzystować na dachu przy solidnej wentylacji nieocieplonego strychu :roll eyes: 
Czarno widzę to papowanie - ale "musi sie udać"  :smile:

----------


## K160

Pobieranie ciepła z dachu patentem Jaśka, wszystko opisane na forum w wątku "Jaśkowe wynalazki" czy jakoś tak. W uproszczeniu wentylator zasysa rozgrzane powietrze spod blachy i przepuszcza je przez chłodnicę samochodową, w której krąży woda z układu CO płynącą do bojlera.

Wiadomo, że papa 3mm na SBSie i przeznaczona do krycia dachu, a nie fundamentów to wypas. Pomysł z wkrętami wydaję się poroniony, w końcu za trzymanie papy docelowe odpowiadają kontrłaty, a papiaki to tylko tymczasowo przy rozwijaniu. Dobrego papiaczka 25mm wbijesz 2 uderzeniami nawet w jesionową deskę. Kręcenie wkrętów zajęłoby tygodnie, a przy rozwijaniu tych cholernych rolek ważących po 30kg liczą się sekundy. Inna sprawa, że masz płaski dachu, przy 45 stopniach to wszystko się robi skomplikowane.

Ja mam krokwie 18x8 x 5,8m, przed strugarką ustawiłem wbitą w ziemię podporę wypoziomowaną z blatem strugarki. Tak samo za strugarką, belki opierałem na podporach i wszystko nie zajęło dłużej niż jeden dzień. Inna robota na struganym, odporność na ogień i robaki, no i widać, że konkretnie zrobione. Podstawa przy dachu to wypoziomowane i równoległe murłaty, reszta idzie jak z płatka.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Będę widział jak z tymi papiakami będzie. Spróbuję to i to. Wkrętarkę mam konkretną z aku 4Ah także wkręcanie naprawdę szybko idzie a aku starcza na naprawdę długo. Gdzieś w jakimś poście jakiś dekarz wypowiadał się że kręci takimi i bardzo dobrze to wychodzi.
Chodzi mi tylko o to czy da radę wbić do modrzewia wysezonowanego i grubości 20mm czy nie będzie sprężynować między krokwiami. Zobaczy się na miejscu.
Jeśli chodzi o struganie to obawiam się że długość blatu 2,5m będzie powodowała że przy dosyć niewielkiej krzywiźnie elementu będzie trzeba dużo zebrać żeby element przestrugać. Strugarka ręczna jechała by po krzywiznie.

Napisałeś że papiaki tymczasowo. Wydaje mi się że to właśnie papiaki i ewentualne lekkie przygrzanie trzymają docelowo, a kontrłaty dodatkowo stabilizują papę. Bez kontrłat mamy typowe pokrycie dwuwarstwowe papą - wtedy trzymają do deskowania papiaki. Chyba że się mylę.

----------


## o_c

Jako amator mogę powiedzieć, że się nie mylicie oboje :smile: 
Papiaki i zgrzew trzymają, ale jak nie będzie kontrłat to papa "wstanie i sobie pójdzie".
U mnie po papowaniu nabiłem wzdłuż wiązarów tymczasowe listwy, które zostaną zastąpione kontrłatami mam nadzieję, że już przełomem wiosny i lata.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Ponoć na takiej papie to i można na desce surfingowej pograndzić jak słoneczko przygrzeje :cool:

----------


## o_c

Paco16 dachówka cudo, ale to raczej nie z tych bardzo budżetowych...

----------


## K160

Paco masz impregnowane łaty, czy zostawiłeś surowe? Dachówka super. Myślicie, że impregnat na bazie związków miedzi może zaszkodzić blachodachówce?

----------


## Paco16

cała więźba , łącznie z łatami jest impregnowana ciśnieniowo...

----------


## Paco16

> Paco16 dachówka cudo, ale to raczej nie z tych bardzo budżetowych...


co masz na myśli?

----------


## stanley79

> Hej! Też mam zamiar zacząć budowę w tym roku własnymi siłami, mam pytanko czy zmiana z pustaka 30 cm na 24 cm to istotna zmiana? czy kierownik budowy mi przybije i nikt się nie doczepi, czy można zakwalifikować to jako nie istotną zmianę!?


My odchudziliśmy ściany z 36 na 25. Nie pomyl się tylko przy odmierzaniu ścian (uwzględnij zmiany)

----------


## o_c

> co masz na myśli?


cudo = coś wspaniałego, pięknego, nadzwyczajnego
raczej nie z tych bardzo budżetowych = nie mieści się w moim budżecie

----------


## Paco16

nie jest tak źle .....
cena mieści się w granicach zdrowego rozsądku  :smile: 
w porównaniu z dachówkami betonowymi, faktycznie trochę drożej, lecz z ceramiką mniej więcej na podobnym poziomie....
cieszę się ,że Ci się podoba, bo jak kupowałem , to patrzyli na mnie w hurtowni dziwnym wzrokiem...
podobno u nich schodzi taki JEDEN dach na rok !!!

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Ta dachówka nie jest angobowana?

----------


## Paco16

mnie też nie byłoby stać na jeden z najstarszych sposobów zdobienia surowej ceramiki   :smile: 
to zwykły malowany beton  :roll eyes:

----------


## Xerses

> cała więźba , łącznie z łatami jest impregnowana ciśnieniowo...


To musiała sporo kosztować. Osobiście nie znam żadnego tartaku który robi impregnację ciśnieniowo  :smile:  , ale za to słyszałem o takich co suszą drzewo komorowo - na wywiązkę oczywiście  :big grin:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Ciekawy ten malowany beton  :smile:

----------


## o_c

Ten "zwykły malowany beton" to benders carisma?

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Ja gustuję w nieco innych dachówkach ale ten malowany beton wygląda "rasowo".
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...4%99cia/page83

----------


## Paco16

> To musiała sporo kosztować. Osobiście nie znam żadnego tartaku który robi impregnację ciśnieniowo  , ale za to słyszałem o takich co suszą drzewo komorowo - na wywiązkę oczywiście



np. Tartak Olczyk  :smile: 

a ten ,,zwykły malowany beton,, to Braas Tegalit  :smile:

----------


## Łosiu

Witam wszystkich samorobów  :smile: 

Nie wiem czy się łapię do klubu, bo jak na razie miałem ekipę do postawienia ścian piwnicy (ekipa z polecenia kolegi budowlanca, mialem spory rabat  :smile:  ). 
Ławy, strop i ocieplanie piwnicy robiłem z pomocą rodziny. Niedługo rozpocznie się sezon i kolej na ściany. Tu mam dylemat. Będe robił z porothermu ściany zewnętrzne, wewnętrzne nośne chciałbym z BK (kiero chwile pomyslał, ale nie znalazł przeciwskazań jeżeli tylko sie je odpowiednio dobirze). Tez myślałem nad ekipą ze względów czasowych, ale ze względów finansowych wolałbym tego uniknąć. Piwnice ekipa wpadła i postawiła w 3 dni, sam bym pewnie 3 miesiące robił... Samo przenoszenie bloczków mnie wykończyło, a to nie była nawet 1/4..
Jakie macie doświadczenia z samodzielnym murowaniem ceramiki? Mam już kupione, zwykłe nieszlifowane więc na zaprawe. 
Niestety potencjalni pomocnicy nie mają albo czasu albo checi pomagać przy tym (przy innych etapach jak najbardziej) i boję sie że na to będe musiał wydać mieszek na ekpie.. Dom to Zoja Lux 2G z piwnica - po sporych przeóbkach, 149m2 użytkowej. 
Tu są rzuty.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...96#post5532696
Chciałem tydzien-dwa wziać urlop (zalezy ile dostane) żeby robić cały dzień, do tego weekendy i po pracy (od 19.. latem nie ma problemu robić do 22). Czy jest wogóle sens budowania całkiem samemu? Ile mi to może zająć? Wszyscy mówią że powinno się robić co najmniej w 2 osoby, jeden miesza, drugi układa. Myślę że do 16 bym mógł mieć pomocnika - jak z pracy wróci). 
Zauważyłem że budujący samemu tracą 5-6 razy więcej czasu niż ekipa. kilka razy dłużej robią tą samą czynnośc co "zawodowcy", do tego tyle samo im zajmuje czytanie FM  :smile: 
Niedługo ruszam też z dziennikiem (raczej tygodnikiem, albo miescięcznikiem  :smile:  ), nie wiem tylko czy wstawiać w dział z dziennikami czy tutaj?

Jest tu wogóle ktoś z Pomorza?

pzdr
Michał

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

1. da sie budowac samemu
2. jak na zaprawe to wygodniej z pomocnikiem
3. pewnie ktos jest z pomorza - my nie  :smile: 
4. samemu robisz 5 dluzej - ale za to 10 razy dokladniej

HOUK!

----------


## surgi22

Potwierdzam, jak masz czas i nie masz dwu lewych rąk to jestes to w stanie zrobić lepiej niż 90% tzw fachowców w Polsce.

----------


## Draagon

Sam sobie odpowiedziałeś na pytanie - ekipa wchodzi na budowę - minimum 3-5 osób - ty jesteś SAM - a to wcale nie oznacza, że robisz tego 1/3 co ekipa.
Bez pomocnika - chociażby żony, dziecka itp jesteś bardzo ograniczony - weź przykład - spadnie ci kielnia z rusztowania - sam musisz zejść, podnieść, oczyścić, wejść z powrotem itp - a tak to ci żonka podrzuci do góry  :smile:  - zorganizuj sobie pomocnika - bez tego da się radę, ale jak jesteś ograniczony czasowo to lepiej weź ekipę - urlop ci minie a i tak nie wymurujesz w tym czasie. Chyba że masz możliwość robienia po godzinach - to tak dasz radę.

----------


## miloszenko

> Sam sobie odpowiedziałeś na pytanie - ekipa wchodzi na budowę - minimum 3-5 osób - ty jesteś SAM - a to wcale nie oznacza, że robisz tego 1/3 co ekipa.
> Bez pomocnika - chociażby żony, dziecka itp jesteś bardzo ograniczony - weź przykład - spadnie ci kielnia z rusztowania - sam musisz zejść, podnieść, oczyścić, wejść z powrotem itp - a tak to ci żonka podrzuci do góry  - zorganizuj sobie pomocnika - bez tego da się radę, ale jak jesteś ograniczony czasowo to lepiej weź ekipę - urlop ci minie a i tak nie wymurujesz w tym czasie. Chyba że masz możliwość robienia po godzinach - to tak dasz radę.


Albo postaw z gotowych szalunkow styro  :smile: 

Za material pewnie wyjdzie nieco drozej, ale o wiele taniej jakbys mial placic ekipie, i szczelnie, dokladnie, itp.

Kurde, chyba pojde po jakas prowizje do thermomuru czy izodomu  :big tongue: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Tak jak Dragon pisze 2 musi być - inaczej to się będzie ciągnęło w nieskończoność. Ja co prawda jak na razie to rozbierałem a nie budowałem , ale przynajmniej doświadczając tej mordęgi wiem że drugi raz nie podjął bym się tego samemu.

----------


## Paco16

> 1. da sie budowac samemu
> 2. jak na zaprawe to wygodniej z pomocnikiem
> 3. pewnie ktos jest z pomorza - my nie 
> 4. samemu robisz 5 dluzej - ale za to 10 razy dokladniej
> 
> HOUK!


5. i 4 razy taniej  :smile: 

hough !

----------


## o_c

> 5. i 4 razy taniej 
> 
> hough !


6. samemu to bk p+w na kleju i pierd... betoniarki

----------


## Draagon

Ja właśnie murowałem z BK na P+W na klej - co tu mówić to jest bajka - zabawa w klocki - wystarczy wiaderko, wiertarka z mieszalnikiem i robisz sobie tyle kleju ile dasz radę wyrobić - i faktycznie wtedy pierd.. betoniarki  :smile:  - aczkolwiek 1 warstwa zawsze na zaprawę murarską - dodam od siebie, że ja murowałem z H+H i do pierwszej warstwy dojechał instruktor który w cenie materiału pociągnął mi 2/3 pierwszej warstwy - idealnie poziomo - po 10 warstwach suporeksu różnicę w poziomie miałem 4mm a pionowo 1,5mm - na zasadzie błędu w wskazaniach dalmierza laserowego. Co do B-K - jeżeli ktoś się zdecyduje to polecam kupić przynajmniej jedną paletę 400-kę - na docinki w sam raz.

----------


## Waldek K

Popieram Miloszenkę (z poprzedniej strony) styropianowe szalunki tracone to coś w sam raz dla Samorobów. 19 lat temu (!) budowaliśmy thermomurów przybudówkę - "śmy" bo powstała ekipa krewnych i znajomych, średnio 5 osób w tym ani jednego budowlańca. Poszło szybko i sprawnie. W dodatku te dodatkowe pomieszczenia (pokój dzieci i łazienka) są najcieplejsze w całym domu. Teraz w ciągu kilku tygodni rozpoczynamy budowę nowego domu wg projektu indywidualnego (PnB już jest!) też w tej technologii. Nie będzie już tamtej ekipy, ale dzieci już duże, więc pomogą.
Wtedy zupełnie sam stawiałem ściankę działową z Ytongów - da się zrobić samemu i nawet szybko idzie, choć cały dom to już byłoby trudniej. Tyle, że o Ytongach ma złe zdanie nasz obecny kier. bud., więc już ich nie tykam. Tym razem ściany działowe zamierzamy zrobić z ceramiki, pewnie z Porothermów, ale na pewno będę murował sam z pomocą żony i dzieci.
Pozdrawiam Samorobów

----------


## Conrad&Beata

> 6. samemu to bk p+w na kleju i pierd... betoniarki


popieram, sam stawiałem  z BK na P+W, no może nie do końca sam bo Teściu ciął i podawał, mieszał zaprawę, parę dni jeszcze jedna osoba do pomocy, to juz można powiedzieć full wypas, jeden docina podaje pustaki, miesza klej, drugi rozkłada zaprawę, trzeci układa pustaki, dobija pustaki, poziomować to już raczej cieżko na spoinie 3mm, więc trzeba robić dokłądnie od początku. RObota prosta i przyjemna, no może oprócz docinania, to robiliśmy szlifierką kontową, strasznie sie kurzy  :sad:

----------


## paroofka

> Ja właśnie murowałem z BK na P+W na klej - co tu mówić to jest bajka - zabawa w klocki - wystarczy wiaderko, wiertarka z mieszalnikiem i robisz sobie tyle kleju ile dasz radę wyrobić - i faktycznie wtedy pierd.. betoniarki  - aczkolwiek 1 warstwa zawsze na zaprawę murarską.


No to w systemie Dryfix jest generalnie podobnie - też bez betoniary  :smile:  Tyle że dodatkowy plus jest taki, że oszczędzasz też wiadro i wiertarkę, bo zaprawa jest w tubach. To chyba jedyny system, który umożliwia budowanie w wersji unplugged  :big grin:

----------


## tazz

> Witam wszystkich samorobów 
> 
> 
> Jest tu wogóle ktoś z Pomorza?


Jest! wszystkiego nie robilem sam, ale sporo, teraz przymierzam sie do dachowki...

----------


## pompiarz1984

wszystko ładnie i pięknie ale jak tak dalej pójdzie to pod tym śniegiem fundamentów nie odnajdę:/ i jak tu się nie denerwować , Wielkanoc, kwiecień a za oknem epoka lodowcowa......

----------


## netbet

> .... - też bez betoniary  Tyle że dodatkowy plus jest taki, że oszczędzasz też wiadro i wiertarkę, bo zaprawa jest w tubach. To chyba jedyny system, który umożliwia budowanie w wersji unplugged


co wy z betoniarą.... można lecieć bez niej na gotowych zaprawach :cool:  ... unplugged :Lol:

----------


## mura

Sezon rozpoczęty rano było 3 na plusie zdążyłem położyć 8 bloczków BK pierwszej warstwy i zaczął napierdzielać śnieg  :bash:  

*Zdrowych i wesołych świąt*

----------


## o_c

> no może oprócz docinania, to robiliśmy szlifierką kontową, strasznie sie kurzy


masochizm!

moja była rocznik 57 kilka ruchów wystarczy...

----------


## Conrad&Beata

> masochizm!
> 
> moja była rocznik 57 kilka ruchów wystarczy...


hmmm, wypróbowałem parę sposobów na docinanie, nawet kupiłem piłe szablastą z długim brzeszczotem, była też reczna taka strikte do BK, ale najszybciej i bez wysiłku szło dużą szlifierką kontową i to nie tylko moje zdanie  :smile:

----------


## Draagon

No masz ci los - a ja właśnie dokupiłem sobie szablastą właśnie z myślą o cięciu suporeksu - brzeszczota jeszcze nie dokupiłem - a jaką masz tą piłę szablastą i jakiej marki brzeszczot?

----------


## pompiarz1984

bloczki najlepiej gilotyną się dzieli , bez kurzu i dokładnie. Dragon ile dałes za szablastą?? jakiej marki,używana nowa?

----------


## Draagon

Nówkę kupiłem Bosch gSE 1300 - cenowo taniej niż makita JR3070CT czy hitachi CR13VBY UVP o których też myślałem. Czy dobry zakup to nie wiem jeszcze. Ale dają 3 lata gwarancji.
kupowałem w sklepie i mogłem sobie sprawdzić drgania - jest przyzwoicie - rąk nie wyrywa. A zdecydowałem się na szablastą własnie z uwagi na to że obrobili mi budowę i poszły wszystkie elektronarzędzia, więc jakbym miał odkupować szlifierkę kątową, piłę łańcuchową, piłę tarczową i wyrzynarkę.. wydawał mi się dobry pomysł by kupić właśnie szablastą. Czy się sprawdzi to się okaże, na youtube nieźle się prezentuje  :smile: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Va-iepzrD4E

Tak odnośnie zakupów - kupował ktoś na ebayu ? Jak to jest z dostawą z USA ?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MAKITA-JR307...item2eb8da925a

----------


## R4di

> Tak odnośnie zakupów - kupował ktoś na ebayu ? Jak to jest z dostawą z USA ?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MAKITA-JR307...item2eb8da925a


Dolicz cło + VAT. Chyba że sprzedający oznaczy Ci towar jako gift (upominek), zapakuje w papier w choinki i renifery  :big grin:  i wyśle w nieoryginalnym pudełku. W praktyce rzadko się udaje. 

*US $239.00 +  30$ (dostawa) * 1,029 (cło) * 1,23(VAT) = 340$ * 3,27 = 1111zł* 

To samo na ceneo 1150zł
Gra niewarta świeczki.
Trochę importuję ze wschodu... kupowanie za granicą UE nie zawsze się opłaca.

----------


## Draagon

R4di bardzo Ci serdecznie dziękuję za krótkie i bardzo treściwe przedstawienie sprawy. Swój chłop  :smile:  Co nie zmienia faktu, że Europa chce być liberalna ale podatkami sama się udusi.

----------


## Draagon

Tak dodam, że odrobinkę sprawdziłem tą lisicę - belkę drewnianą ok 8x10cm w 4 sek przecięła, konar drewniany o średnicy ok 8cm też. Do drewna się nadaje. Stali i suporeksu tym jeszcze nie ciąłem, ale tak sobie kombinuję, że może się sprawdzi też przy docinaniu gałęzi drzew owocowych i podcince lasu. No i niewątpliwa zaleta - mieści się toto w samochodzie  :smile:  Ale chętnie bym się dowiedział na temat innych narzędzi takich co mogę do samochodu osobowego zapakować i które da się wykorzystać na inne sposoby nie tylko w budowlance. Gilotyna do BK z tego co widziałem w necie, to wielka 20kg machina no i cenowo 2x droższa niż ta lisica i raczej ma tylko jedno zastosowanie - a ja potrzebuję coś co po zakończeniu budowy da się jeszcze wykorzystać do innych prac remontowych lub porządkowych  :smile:  Na razie wskazane są namiary na brzeszczoty do tej lisicy  :wink:

----------


## mura

Ja kupiłem topexa 60cm z widią 

Tnie dosyć szybko, ale krzywo, mocno ją znosi, wyspawałem dzisiaj prowadnicę coś jak ta

jutro będę wiedział czy działa.

----------


## o_c

Bo ciąć to trzeba umieć :big tongue: 
Spróbuj podejść do tego bloczka rozsądnie, prowadnicę wyrzucisz.
To naprawdę idzie prosto i lekko bez żadnych wymyślnych narzędzi.

----------


## pompiarz1984

.... a co doradzicie w temacie betoniarki? miałem to mi ukradli (ani razu jej nie użyłem:/)teraz muszę kupić drugą i tak się zastanawiam czy walnąć marketówkę za 6 stów czy coś lepszego- defro , agro wikt  ale tu już trzeba zaplacić ponad 1,5 tys.....warto dać trzy razy tyle?

----------


## o_c

Ja mam jakąś gównianą z casto za 600 zł w komplecie z taczkami.
Zaprawę pomiesza, ale jakby ktoś chciał odrobinę betonu ukręcić to aż żal.
Ze sprzętów budowlanych mam bliźniaczą konstukcję do takiej
Wozi wszystkie sprzęty i co tam sobie jeszcze można wymyśleć, mój egzemplarz kipruje spokojnie 2,5t, ale ciii...

----------


## pompiarz1984

Woła roboczego już zakupiłem, właśnie ze względu na tę betoniarkę i inne graty, które jednak są potrzebne a nie chcę żeby znów mi buchneli. Kipra nie ma ale paletę i inne sprzęty da radę przetransportować :smile:  no i zakup takiej maszyny nie jest duży:] ( chciałem kupić blaszaka do 3 tys a kupiłem LT) a i pali 7-8 litrów on:] ekonomia jak nic..... :smile: 
 ale z tą betoniarką tak roztkminiam.........

----------


## o_c

LT mimo, że pewnie z 10 lat starszy od mojego lublina to szczyt techniki, a o spalaniu to w ogóle nie ma co gadać...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Ja kupiłem topexa 60cm z widią 
> 
> Tnie dosyć szybko, ale krzywo, mocno ją znosi, wyspawałem dzisiaj prowadnicę coś jak ta
> 
> jutro będę wiedział czy działa.



od razu ci mowie: nie dziala  :smile: 

pile znosi bo jest za malo "wyszrankowana", wyszrankuj porzadnie, niech pila wezmie 8-10 mm z bloczka. gwarantuje ci ze bedzie szla prosto  :smile:

----------


## Draagon

Czyli widzę, że kradzieże są demokratyczne... Co do betoniarki to nie wiem czy doradzę - ja robiłem zaprawę w mieszalniku pasz  :smile:  ale wiem jedno - jak się pieprznie w korpus mieszalnika to zaschnięta zaprawa/beton ma odpaść a korpus pozostać ma cały - więc to nie może być cienka blacha, podobnie z resztą sytuacja dotyczy taczek
A bryki fajne  :smile:

----------


## R4di

jakaś plaga tych kradzieży jak nic trzeba razem z oknami ( SSZ) alarm montować...

----------


## pompiarz1984

...zgłosiłem to na policję, to mi powiedzieli że za mała szkodliwość społeczna, podejrzewam  że to zgłoszenie wyrzucono do kosza . Wniosek taki , że jest Państwowe przyzwolenie na złodziejstwo do 1000 :/ normalnie mentalność Polaków daje dużo do życzenia....Mój brat cioteczny mieszka w Szwajcarii i auta nie zamyka, rower pod domem bez kłódki, ogrodzenia nie ma i jak już tam żyje 18 lat jeszcze nic mu nie ukradli. Ja osobiście chyba zamontuje kamerkę przemysłową na którymś drzewie bo jak stal przywiozą albo rusztowanie lub coś metalo-podobnego na dodatek wartościowego...:/ przecież zbrojenia nie będę woził ze sobą:]

----------


## pompiarz1984

odnośnie betoniarki to chyba przychylę się do czegoś lepszego, w przyszłości mam zamiar jeszcze budynek gospodarczy postawić....dowiadywałem się to te po 6 stów mają w środku łopatki do mieszania właśnie kleju, pasz, zaprawę też mieszają  ale długo (a jak przyjdzie trochę żwiru dorzucić....). Lepsze mają już mieszadła zrobione z płaskowników no i silniejsze silniki po 1,1kw- 1,5kw  , marketówki od 3,5kw do 0,8kw.

----------


## K160

*Pompiarz21984* może upolujesz używaną betoniarki, bo te liliputy to mnie jakoś nie nastrajają optymistycznie. Ja mam betoniarkę 150l za flaszkę, musiałem pospawać bęben, kupić paski i całą budowę hula. 

Co do zakupów na Ebay'u to mogę polecić wysyłkę poprzez USPS czyli amerykańską pocztę, jest tania i nie budzi podejrzeń celników. Kiedyś przez pomyłkę ktoś wysłał do mnie czapkę za 10$ poprzez FedEx, urząd naliczyli cła za 240zł. Wszystkie ekspresowe wysyłki lądują na biurku celnika. Należy zawsze wybierać najtańszą wysyłkę First Class Mail International (kosztuje 16-18$), prosić sprzedawcę o usunięcie wszelkich metek, wyrzucenie oryginalnego pudełka, oznaczenie paczki jako np: damaged tool for parts, zadeklarować wartość 10-15usd. Ponadto należy zapewnić sprzedawcę, że wszelkie opłaty celne dotyczą tylko adresata paczki i że nie będzie się zwracało przedmiotu i domagało refundacji od PayPala. Inny sposób to wysyłka poprzez fracht morski czyli np Polonez Parcel Service, ale to więcej komplikacji, dłużej, itd.
Płacę PayPalem i za 7-10 dni przychodzi do mnie paczka bez żadnego cła. Buty NorthFace za 30% ceny w PL, ubrania, narzędzia, kupiłem wiele rzeczy właśnie na Ebay'u i mam same pozytywne odczucia.  Należy polować na okazje, szukać nietrafionych prezentów, a nie patrzeć tylko na duże sklepy Ebay'owe, zawsze warto zapytać sprzedawcę czy zgodzi się na taką wysyłkę i zapewnić go o swoich dobrych intencjach, itd.

----------


## o_c

Kamera zniknie pierwsza...

----------


## pompiarz1984

ale przynajmniej zarejestruje tego który ją zdemontuje:] 
...z zakupem betoniarki używanej to na necie ludzie chcą prawie tyle samo co nowe kosztują:]

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> ale przynajmniej zarejestruje tego który ją zdemontuje:] 
> ...z zakupem betoniarki używanej to na necie ludzie chcą prawie tyle samo co nowe kosztują:]



owszem, ale dobra uzywka (najczesciej samorobka z lat 80) przezyje ci 10 sztuk marketowych  :smile:  i jeszcze ja na koniec sprzedaz z zyskiem

----------


## pompiarz1984

sam nie wiem takie betoniarki z PRL są już w opłakanym stanie a po za tym mi nie jest potrzebna jakaś 200 litrowa albo więcej, sam działam to takie 130 litrów to świat i ludzie a i w transporcie będzie bardziej poręczna, trochę poczytalem już o tych betoniarkach i chyba podstawą w takim sprzęcie jest moc silnika i łopatki mieszające. Doszedłem do rywalizacji między Defro  pojemność faktyczna 130 litrów , moc 1,1 kw . 1750 zł a BELLA  pojemność użyteczna 150 litrów, moc 1,5kw, cena 1600 zl........

----------


## o_c

Bella ładniejsza :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

moja jest z lat 70 (koncowka) i daje rade... nie ma na nia bata. obstukuje ja takim 5 kilogramowym mlotkiem jak beton w srodku przyschnie  :smile:

----------


## K160

Do 130 litrowej betoniarki to nawet nie wrzucisz mieszanki betonowej z jednego całego worka cementu. Przy murowaniu nie ma to znaczenia, bo ja np robię zaprawę z połowy worka, żeby spokojnie się z nią wyrobić w pojedynkę. Próba zalania nadproża, albo słupa betonowego przy pomocy 130l betoniarki, która ma pewnie z 100l użytecznej pojemności, to będzie mordęga.

Druga sprawa, taka stara zmaltretowana betoniarka na 3 fazy, to faktycznie kosztuje z 1100-1500zł, ale po budowie za tyle samo ją sprzedaż, a na nowej będziesz miał dużą stratę. Jeśli jednak absolutnie musi być nowa, to zdecydowanie Bella wygląda dużo lepiej. Usztywnione podwozie, solidne koła stalowe, szkoda tylko, że nie ma kiprowania na korbę z przekładnią ślimakową. Ja mam kiprowanie na koło w swojej 150 i przy mieszaniu pełnego załadunku, próba kiprowania pierwszej partii to istny hardcore  :big grin: .

----------


## pompiarz1984

.....o widzisz, tego nie wziąłem pod uwagę, słuszne spostrzeżenie. No to jednak trzeba będzie 150 zakupić, z tymi fazami to mam dostęp tylko do jednej na 230, czyli musiał bym jakąś z mocniejszym silnikiem zapodać :smile:  Czyli belle!!! :smile: 1.5 kw wystarczy

----------


## Paco16

> Bo ciąć to trzeba umieć
> Spróbuj podejść do tego bloczka rozsądnie, prowadnicę wyrzucisz.
> To naprawdę idzie prosto i lekko bez żadnych wymyślnych narzędzi.


sama prawda, tylko prawda i święta prawda  :smile: 

kątownik do cięcia wywaliłem drugiego dnia, przestałem się spinać i poszły konie po betonie.......
murowałem jak leci (czyli bloczki wchodziły w otwory okienne i drzwiowe jak wypadło) a następnie docinałem to wszystko do poziomicy.....
zero problemów....no chyba ,że wiatr był na zawietrzną i z oczu wygarniałem kilogram pyłu / godz.  :smile:

----------


## Conrad&Beata

ja mam szablasta skil-a, kosztowała wtedy niecałe 300zl, do tego brzeszczot długi z boscha tak żeby można było ciąć w poprzek bloczek 24 cm, bo po skosie to juz marne szanse, ale tak jak pisze nie sprawdziło się chyba ze ktoś ma cierpliwość i czas, w sumie szablasta przydała się na budowie, ale 2 raz bym nie kupił. Co do ręcznej też miałem, szło w miarę, ona miała już za sobą jedną budowę to byłą trochę skrzywiona więc nie do końca szło prosto, dlatego szlifierką dużą zrobiliśmy prawie 90% ciecia i dało rade, już nie mówię że dużo szybciej, co jak się robi w 3 osoby ma znaczenie. 

Betoniarkę też kupiłem, taką około 150 l za 1000 zł nową (dwie taczki zaprawy z niej wychodzi), dała radę nie kupiłem nic lepszego bo do takich zastosowań na budowie spokojnie wystarczy, podwozie składane i lekka, w pojedynkę na przyczepkę spokojnie załadujesz. 

Samochód też chciałem kupić, albo kijanke z paką albo lublina, ale odpuściłem, lepiej kupić przyczepkę za 2500zl, nie masz problemu ze ci sie zepsuje, jak kupisz nowa przegląd bezterminowy, oc niskie, moja ma 250x120cm, sporo nią zwiozłem, wg mnie lepsze wyjście. bo takie auto to albo spory wydatek albo stary złom, a po co mieć problemy jeszcze z autem na budowie, jak są ważniejsze sprawy  :smile:

----------


## K160

#Conrad&Beata

Oglądają galerię z budowy twojego domu, zwróciłem uwagę, że masz brak ciągłości zbrojenia na wszystkich skrzyżowaniach belek ławy. Nie masz tych "eLek", które są związane z każdym krzyżującym się prętem na długości 40xd(gdzie d oznacza średnicę pręta)? Czy to kwestia tego, że zdjęcia były robione przed dowiązaniem tych prętów?

----------


## o_c

> Samochód też chciałem kupić, albo kijanke z paką albo lublina, ale odpuściłem, lepiej kupić przyczepkę za 2500zl, nie masz problemu ze ci sie zepsuje, jak kupisz nowa przegląd bezterminowy, oc niskie, moja ma 250x120cm, sporo nią zwiozłem, wg mnie lepsze wyjście. bo takie auto to albo spory wydatek albo stary złom, a po co mieć problemy jeszcze z autem na budowie, jak są ważniejsze sprawy


Z przyczepką zabiłem sprzęgło w toledzie więc ten miód też ma swoje koszty...

----------


## K+L

Ukłony dla wszystkich samorobów,budujemy "tamtymi ręcami" bo najwięcej działa moja druga połowa.
CZYTAMY,PODZIWIAMY.

----------


## pepito82

Witam wszystkich budujących.

Powoli przymierzam się do zbudowania domu i zamierzam większość pracy wykonać sam z ewentualną pomocą rodziny.

Projekt Z71 wydaje mi się dość prosty w budowie i tani jak chodzi o ilość użytych materiałów. Na pewno nie powala przestrzenią, w porównaniu z NetBetem to jakieś 0,6 Cedryka, ale mierzę siły na zamiary.

Jak oceniacie szanse na samodzielne zbudowanie tego domku przez człowieka, który dotychczas z budowlanką nie miał wiele wspólnego, ale pracy się nie boi, ma 2 ręce i głowę na karku.

Sugerowane przez mnie technologie:
- ławy z gruszki, wykop robiony ręcznie
- fundament z bloczka betonowego
- ściany z gazobetonu 24x24x59 na klej
- strop teriva
- być może gotowe kształtki w wieńcach i nadprożach (szalunek tracony)
- komin systemowy
- dach pełne deskowanie, papa i raczej blacha

----------


## fenix2

> Sugerowane przez mnie technologie:
> - ławy z gruszki, wykop robiony ręcznie
> - fundament z bloczka betonowego
> - ściany z gazobetonu 24x24x59 na klej
> - strop teriva
> - być może gotowe kształtki w wieńcach i nadprożach (szalunek tracony)
> - komin systemowy
> - dach pełne deskowanie, papa i raczej blacha


Przy takim prostym dachu to weź dachówkę cementową lub ceramiczną dobra 'blacha' będzie w podobnej cenie.
Strop lepiej zrobić monolityczny.

----------


## mura

> Sugerowane przez mnie technologie:
> - ławy z gruszki, wykop robiony ręcznie
> - fundament z bloczka betonowego
> - ściany z gazobetonu 24x24x59 na klej
> - strop teriva
> - być może gotowe kształtki w wieńcach i nadprożach (szalunek tracony)
> - komin systemowy
> - dach pełne deskowanie, papa i raczej blacha


Dasz radę wyprostuj tylko ten zawijas w salonie, a taras i drzwi balkonowe zrób tak jak w Z162, każdy dodatkowy róg to  :bash:  
Robię tą samą technologią, oprócz kształtek na wieniec  2000zł w moim wypadku a cała teriva 6200zł podziękowałem, a dach to membrana i d. betonowa
pozdrawiam

----------


## o_c

*pepito82* skoro nie potrzebujesz zawrotnych przestrzeni i zależy Ci na prostocie to może parterówka (jeśli zmieści się na działce)?
To pisałem ja, budowniczy poszerzonego o 80 cm z91.
pozdrawiam
Radek

----------


## Draagon

Dasz radę - tylko faktycznie wyprostuj tą wnękę - taras z tego nijaki a masz mostek termiczny.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Witam wszystkich budujących.
> 
> Powoli przymierzam się do zbudowania domu i zamierzam większość pracy wykonać sam z ewentualną pomocą rodziny.
> 
> Projekt Z71 wydaje mi się dość prosty w budowie i tani jak chodzi o ilość użytych materiałów. Na pewno nie powala przestrzenią, w porównaniu z NetBetem to jakieś 0,6 Cedryka, ale mierzę siły na zamiary.
> 
> Jak oceniacie szanse na samodzielne zbudowanie tego domku przez człowieka, który dotychczas z budowlanką nie miał wiele wspólnego, ale pracy się nie boi, ma 2 ręce i głowę na karku.
> 
> Sugerowane przez mnie technologie:
> ...




nic nie tne z cytatu bo madzrze piszesz

w kwestii technologii to zapraszam do naszego dziennika - w 100% sie pokrywamy, tyle ze ja wieniec przy stropie obmurowalem bloczkiem solbet 6cm zamiast ksztaltek stropowo-wiencowych (ksztalki wycenil mi konbet na prawie 5,5 tysiaca a za bloczki zaplacilem jakies 250 zlotych)

dom tez podobny tyle ze nasz ciut wiekszy - TK12 (134 / 156 m2 pow uzytk./calk.)

jak bedziesz zainteresowany to wal na priva lub GG i podam ci koszty.

----------


## pepito82

Dziękuję wszystkim za uwagi.




> Przy takim prostym dachu to weź dachówkę cementową lub ceramiczną dobra 'blacha' będzie w podobnej cenie.
> Strop lepiej zrobić monolityczny.


Co do pokrycia docelowego dachu to jeszcze może zmienię zdanie, niestety o wszystkim zadecydują finanse. Co do rodzaju stropu to wydaje mi się, że terivę prędzej dam radę zrobić z pomocą 1-2 osób. W tym projekcie max. rozpiętość belek to 450 cm.




> Dasz radę wyprostuj tylko ten zawijas w salonie, a taras i drzwi balkonowe zrób tak jak w Z162, każdy dodatkowy róg to  
> Robię tą samą technologią, oprócz kształtek na wieniec  2000zł w moim wypadku a cała teriva 6200zł podziękowałem, a dach to membrana i d. betonowa
> pozdrawiam


Ściana będzie wyprostowana, na stronie studia z500 link piszę tam jako Tomek H., post z dnia 13.03.2013 r. o bliźniaczeniu, prostowaniu ściany i schowku pod schodami.




> *pepito82* skoro nie potrzebujesz zawrotnych przestrzeni i zależy Ci na prostocie to może parterówka (jeśli zmieści się na działce)?
> To pisałem ja, budowniczy poszerzonego o 80 cm z91.
> pozdrawiam
> Radek


Niestety, kawałek działki, jaki może nam przypaść w udziale eliminuje parterówkę i skłania do zbliźniaczenia takich 2 domków Z71.




> nic nie tne z cytatu bo madzrze piszesz
> 
> w kwestii technologii to zapraszam do naszego dziennika - w 100% sie pokrywamy, tyle ze ja wieniec przy stropie obmurowalem bloczkiem solbet 6cm zamiast ksztaltek stropowo-wiencowych (ksztalki wycenil mi konbet na prawie 5,5 tysiaca a za bloczki zaplacilem jakies 250 zlotych)
> 
> dom tez podobny tyle ze nasz ciut wiekszy - TK12 (134 / 156 m2 pow uzytk./calk.)
> 
> jak bedziesz zainteresowany to wal na priva lub GG i podam ci koszty.


Szanowny Tomku Antkowiaku, Twój dziennik znam dobrze (może nie tak dobrze jak NetBeta, bo ten znam na pamięć), to dzięki niemu przekonałem się do murowania bloczkiem na klej. Pomysł z obmurowaniem bloczkiem 6 cm jest super, ocieplenie wieńca i jednocześnie szalunek tracony. Jeśli z czasem wszystko mi się ułoży i będę mógł wbić pierwszą łopatę na pewno uderzę do Ciebie i innych samorobów z prośbą o natchnienie.


Serdecznie Was samoroby wszystkich podziwiam i zazdroszczę, że jesteście już tak daleko.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Szanowny Tomku Antkowiaku, Twój dziennik znam dobrze (może nie tak dobrze jak NetBeta, bo ten znam na pamięć), to dzięki niemu przekonałem się do murowania bloczkiem na klej. Pomysł z obmurowaniem bloczkiem 6 cm jest super, ocieplenie wieńca i jednocześnie szalunek tracony. Jeśli z czasem wszystko mi się ułoży i będę mógł wbić pierwszą łopatę na pewno uderzę do Ciebie i innych samorobów z prośbą o natchnienie.


Dobra dobra, nie pierdziel bo sie jeszcze zarumienie  :wink: 

Jak tylko bede mogl w czyms merytorycznie pomoc to pisz smialo.

----------


## K+L

> Witam wszystkich budujących.
> 
> Powoli przymierzam się do zbudowania domu i zamierzam większość pracy wykonać sam z ewentualną pomocą rodziny.
> 
> Projekt Z71 wydaje mi się dość prosty w budowie i tani jak chodzi o ilość użytych materiałów. Na pewno nie powala przestrzenią, w porównaniu z NetBetem to jakieś 0,6 Cedryka, ale mierzę siły na zamiary.
> 
> Jak oceniacie szanse na samodzielne zbudowanie tego domku przez człowieka, który dotychczas z budowlanką nie miał wiele wspólnego, ale pracy się nie boi, ma 2 ręce i głowę na karku.
> 
> Sugerowane przez mnie technologie:
> ...


zapraszam do wątku zetki 71,dużo cennych porad i każda zetka mile widziana.

----------


## dzielny_samodzielny

Chryste Panie! Że ja na te forum trafiam dopiero teraz.   :bash:   Do tej pory trafiałem tylko na ludzi, którzy mówili "no co ty, głupi jesteś nie buduj sam", a tutaj tyle ludzi o wreszcie pozytywnym nastawieniu do tego tematu. Choć sprawa jest troszkę nieaktualna dla mnie, jest aktualna dla wielu innych. Ja rozpocząłem budowę w 2010 roku a na początku marca tego roku wprowadziliśmy się. Prowadzę taką małą stronkę na ten temat.  Zainteresowanych budowaniem samodzielnie zapraszam na www.samzbudujdom.pl.  :smile:

----------


## Ania & Krzyś

> Chryste Panie! Że ja na te forum trafiam dopiero teraz.    Do tej poru trafiałem tylko na ludzi, którzy mówili "no co ty, głupi jesteś nie buduj sam", a tutaj tyle ludzi o wreszcie pozytywnym nastawieniu do tego tematu. Choć sprawa jest troszkę nieaktualna dla mnie, jest aktualna dla wielu innych. Ja rozpocząłem budowę w 2010 roku a na początku marca tego roku wprowadziliśmy się. Prowadzę taką małą stronkę na ten temat.  Zainteresowanych budowaniem samodzielnie zapraszam na www.samzbudujdom.pl.


Naprawdę dziękujesz Chrystusowi, że tu trafiłeś, czy jest to dla Ciebie tylko "powiedzonko"?

----------


## dzielny_samodzielny

To chyba pytanie retoryczne, biorąc pod uwagę forum na jakim się znajdujemy, nieprawdaż?  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> Że ja na te forum trafiam dopiero teraz.    Do tej poru trafiałem tylko na ludzi, którzy mówili "no co ty, głupi jesteś nie buduj sam", a tutaj tyle ludzi o wreszcie pozytywnym nastawieniu do tego tematu. 
> www.samzbudujdom.pl.


powitać samoroba .....z własną stroną www  :big grin: 

pozdro
NETbet'bezwww  :big lol:

----------


## dzielny_samodzielny

Wielkie dzięki, samorób w tym temacie brzmi naturalnie jak komplement.....  :smile:

----------


## o_c

w innych wątkach samoróbstwo nazywa się druciarstwem...

----------


## netbet

> nazywa się druciarstwem...


... i jest nie na topie, nie jest na czasie, nie jest glamur... jest dla bidoków ....
... ale potrafimy postawic chałupe i zamieszkać w nie gorszym wykończeniu ... za połowę ceny glamurów, bogaczy  :big lol:

----------


## rewo66

> ... i jest nie na topie, nie jest na czasie, nie jest glamur... jest dla bidoków ....
> ... ale potrafimy postawic chałupe i zamieszkać w nie gorszym wykończeniu ... za połowę ceny glamurów, bogaczy


Święte słowa  :yes:   Piwa mu nalać  :big grin:

----------


## elmagra

cześć, od razu powiem, że podziwiamy z mężem KAŻDEGO samoroba, który się tu pokazał na forum. Przeczytałam bardzo dużo dzienników samorobów, wszystkich pewnie nie przeczytałam, bo nie dotarłam.  :smile: 
Wczoraj zaczęliśmy  naszą przygodę z budową domu. Był geodeta wyznaczyć budynek, a następnie kolega z koparką zrobić wykop. Dziś mamy ogromne góry pięknego piachu na działce i wielką dziurę w ziemi. Do końca nie jesteśmy samorobami, bo będzie i murarz i dekarze i pewnie ktoś do zazbrojenia schodów (nie umiemy, trochę nam szkoda czasu, który pewnie mąż wykorzysta na instalacje, malowanie, kafelki, itp) i może jakieś inne rzeczy. Czy można być PÓŁ-SAMOROBEM? Mam nadzieję, że nie będziemy żałować tej decyzji, że nie zatrudniliśmy firmy od A do Z i nie wzięliśmy kredytu... 
Pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------


## netbet

> Czy można być PÓŁ-SAMOROBEM?


chyba nie.
...bo w polskim słowniku nie ma takiego określenia.

jest:
pół bóg
poł tusk
pół litra
pół ka 

 :big lol: 

...z drugiej jednak strony jest Jarek.P ... pół.....

----------


## elmagra

:bash:  załamka ... chyba idę poszukać firmy fachoffcóf  do wybudowania domku...

----------


## dzielny_samodzielny

Tego, że nie wzięliście kredytu to chyba nie będziecie żałować nigdy, natomiast tego, że nie wzięliście firmy...hmm...budowanie domu samemu to jak rodzenie, odbywa się w bólach tylko znacznie dłuższych, ale ten ból sprawia, że odnosimy wielką satysfakcję z tego, że coś zrobiliśmy sami. Wydać pieniądze i zatrudnić fachowca potrafi każdy, ale zrobić coś samemu to już nie. Im więcej zrobicie sami tym większą będziecie mieć satysfakcję i tym więcej zaoszczędzicie na "fachowcach", którzy w dodatku biorą niemałą kasę a zrobić potrafią więcej złego niż dobrego. U moich znajomych hydraulik tak podłączył kanalizaję, że przy pierwszym prysznicu piętro niżej w kuchnni po ścianie lała się woda, a rewizji do prysznica brak - wiadomo rozkuwanie, a jak podłączył tenże prysznic, to się okazało, że jest ciepła woda przed dwie minuty a potem zimna, a w całym domu jest ciepła normalnie, jak on to zrobił nie wiem do dziś. A kominy wentylacyjne zrobili fachmany tak, że ich koniec zamias na dachu był w drewnianym stropie poddasza, przykryte wełną mineralną i płytą OSB -efekt - brak jakiejkolwiek wentylacji, wilgoć w całym domu, wilgotne były nawet ubrania w szafie, a sama szafa i dziesiątki mebli spleśniałe plecy i zaklute robale... przykłady mogę mnożyć. To tak jakby ktoś się pytał dlaczego samemu...  :smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

...różnice pomiędzy samorobami, pół samorobami, a innymi widać po kosztach.
samoroby - zamykają się przy przecietnym domy w kosztach koło 2 stów
pół samoroby - zamykaja się przy przeciętnym domu w kosztach koło 3 stów
inni - zamykaja sie przy przecietnym domu w kosztach - zle to ująłem - zaczynają budowę z nastawieniem że starczy im pół bani...

tych ostatnich należy najbardziej cenić - bo to oni napedzają rynek budowlany
a my... przyczyniamy sie do jego upadku....

 :big grin:

----------


## dzielny_samodzielny

Co fakt, to fakt  :smile:  Dobra koniec, idę robić drewniany blat w łazience - samemu  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## elmagra

właśnie nie wiem jak to do końca jest z tymi kosztami. Moi znajomi mieli firmy od wszystkiego, no, może elektryk wujek wziął taniej, hydraulik nasz znajomy też nie zdarł z nich, kolega sam malował ściany (tzn z teściem) i zakładał elementy wykończenia (karnisze, żyrandole, pstryczki itp, hehehe) - z tego co się orientuję, to kredyt + oszczędności to wyszło ich jakieś 350tyś. No, a nawet pół-samorobami ich nazwać nie można. Inna moja koleżanka podobnie, z tym, że dom ten z gotowych ścian, itp. No, więc może nie można wszystkich do jednego wora? 
My liczymy na 250-300tys, z nastawieniem na tę niższą kwotę - zaznaczam - do etapu, w którym można mieszkać, nie potrzebuję podwieszanych kibelków, bajerów pod prysznicem i dezajnerskich kafli czy mebli.  :smile:

----------


## dzielny_samodzielny

> nie potrzebuję podwieszanych kibelków, bajerów pod prysznicem i dezajnerskich kafli czy mebli.


I właśnie to głównie decyduje o kwocie ostatecznej - płytki za 40-70 zł/m2 czy za 250zł/m2 i to się tyczy wszystkiego....każdego jednego elementu w budowie domu... ale lepiej na wszystkim w czambuł nie oszczędzać.

----------


## netbet

koszty to temat rzeka....
na tym forum jest przynajmniej z pinćset wątków co i jak i za ile i czemu tak drogo...
głupi przykład:
stan surowy- postawisz sam - jesteś do przodu jakieś 30-45 koła
samoroby uważają że szkoda na to kasy i leca sami  :big grin:  .... i żaden nie jest budowlańcem.

----------


## elmagra

> koszty to temat rzeka....
> na tym forum jest przynajmniej z pinćset wątków co i jak i za ile i czemu tak drogo...
> głupi przykład:
> stan surowy- postawisz sam - jesteś do przodu jakieś 30-45 koła
> samoroby uważają że szkoda na to kasy i leca sami  .... i żaden nie jest budowlańcem.


zgadzam się. znajomi, o których wspomniałam wyżej za stan surowy z dachem oczywiście zapłacili firmie 60tys. My mamy umówionego murarza za 11, no niech będzie 12 tys i dekarzy za 11tys. czyli już jesteśmy prawie 40tys do przodu. Jak za SSO wyjdzie nam robocizna w okolicach 25 to będę bardzo zadowolona. Niestety, są pewne rzeczy, których się nie nauczymy, a poza tym wolimy, żeby ktoś, kto już ma kilka domów za sobą, zrobił to dla nas.  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> zgadzam się. znajomi, o których wspomniałam wyżej za stan surowy z dachem oczywiście zapłacili firmie 60tys. My mamy umówionego murarza za 11, no niech będzie 12 tys i dekarzy za 11tys. czyli już jesteśmy prawie 40tys do przodu. Jak za SSO wyjdzie nam robocizna w okolicach 25 to będę bardzo zadowolona. Niestety, są pewne rzeczy, których się nie nauczymy, a poza tym wolimy, żeby ktoś, kto już ma kilka domów za sobą, zrobił to dla nas.


u nas robocizna "obca" do SSZ wyniesie dokladnie 7960 zlotych (w tym jest wykonanie wiezby, deskowanie i pokrycie dachu papa oraz montaz okien), pomijam koszt Kierownika oraz Geodete (bo te koszty ponosi kazdy). Reszta robocizny do SSZ wykonana wlasnymi rekoma.

----------


## netbet

> u nas robocizna "obca" do SSZ wyniesie dokladnie 7960 zlotych (w tym jest wykonanie wiezby, deskowanie i pokrycie dachu papa oraz montaz okien), pomijam koszt Kierownika oraz Geodete (bo te koszty ponosi kazdy). Reszta robocizny do SSZ wykonana wlasnymi rekoma.


aleś zabulił! :big grin: 
mnie "obca" robocizna wyniosła 5000zł( więźba 3 koła, wylewki 2 koła )
gdzies po drodze wywaliłem jeszcze jakieś 2 dychy na koparkę... :big lol:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> aleś zabulił!
> mnie "obca" robocizna wyniosła 5000zł( więźba 3 koła, wylewki 2 koła )
> gdzies po drodze wywaliłem jeszcze jakieś 2 dychy na koparkę...



a okna wstawiales waszmosc sam ?

u nasz to jest 3600 wiezba, 2200 deskowanie + papa + kontrlata, 2160 okna

----------


## netbet

> a okna wstawiales waszmosc sam ?
> 
> u nasz to jest 3600 wiezba, 2200 deskowanie + papa + kontrlata, 2160 okna


mont okien w cenie... nic nie zapłaciłem... mało tego - sam jeszcze robiłem podpory i dowoziłem je do producenta
a gdzie masz u siebie wylewki? sam robiłeś?

są takie prace których sie da samemu, albo po prosty się nie opłaca - więźba i wylewki się do takich zaliczają

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

jesli masz na mysli posadzke na gruncie to lalem ja z gruchy jak zamykalismy stan "0", jesli natomiast masz na mysli wylewki z miksokreta juz na izolacji i podlogowce to droga do nich daleka - i raczej slabo lapia sie juz jako SSZ  :smile: 


w sumie jkaby uczciwie policzyc to nalezalo by jeszcze dodac kwoty za prace pompy do betonu (a bylo to w sumie 4 razy: lawy, podloga na gruncie, strop, wieniec scianki kolankowej) - tyle ze te koszty dotycza w zasadzie kazdego kto buduje, czy to samemu czy z generalnym wykonawca

----------


## Łosiu

> tych ostatnich należy najbardziej cenić - bo to oni napedzają rynek budowlany
> a my... przyczyniamy sie do jego upadku....



Racja, ale za to ratujemy budżet zwiększonym zakupem towarów % na akcyzie  :smile:

----------


## o_c

...a za sprzedane puszki zagospodaruję ogród...

----------


## elmagra

Fajne wam te koszty "obce" wyszły. 
My od wtorku zbijamy szalunki na ławy. Tzn mój mąż i pomocnik, ja byłam do tej pory 2 razy po 2godz, na więcej nie pozwala  praca i małe dzieci.  :smile: 
Ile wam to zajęło? Założę się, że przy trzecim domu to już idzie jak z płatka, hehehehe. Jutro ma przyjść pomóc szwagier, to może dokończą to zbijanie i w poniedziałek można pomarzyć o chudym i skręcaniu żelastwa.... Marzę o dniu, kiedy przyjedzie pani nasza kochana kierownik naszej kochanej budowy, popatrzy, poduma i przyklepie, a potem grucha i koniec babrania. No, może jeszcze kilka (set) razy wciepać piach, co my go wyciepali z dziury i parę innych "dupereli..."...

----------


## Łosiu

ja skapitulowałem.
Na stawianie murów wpada ekipa. Ale reszta bedzie dalej samodzielnie  :smile:

----------


## K160

> ja skapitulowałem.
> Na stawianie murów wpada ekipa. Ale reszta bedzie dalej samodzielnie


Szkoda, to najprzyjemniejszy etap, rach ciach , a efekty zapierają dech w piersiach. Podobnie z dachem.

Kto z was sam krył dach dachówką (betonową)? Jakie wrażenia, jaka ilość pracy, jak sobie poradziliście z wyliczeniami, transportem dachówek na dach?

----------


## aiki

A to chyba stawianie murów sprawia najwięcej satysfakcji bo widać afekty każdego dnia.
Sam jeszcze nie zacząłem ale tyle wyczytałem na forum i mam nadzieję, że u mnie będzie podobnie :smile:

----------


## aiki

> Szkoda, to najprzyjemniejszy etap, rach ciach , a efekty zapierają dech w piersiach. Podobnie z dachem.
> 
> Kto z was sam krył dach dachówką (betonową)? Jakie wrażenia, jaka ilość pracy, jak sobie poradziliście z wyliczeniami, transportem dachówek na dach?


U szwagra zrobili pochylnie z desek i na tym na wyciągarce jeździł wózek na 4 kółkach.
prosta konstrukcja przypominająca drabinę z deskami po bokach co by wózek na bok nie zjechał.

----------


## Łosiu

Chciałem sam spróbować, ale niestety w pracy mam problem z wolnym, a w tym roku chcialbym pod dach pociągnąć, więc pewnie bym się nie wyrobił dziobiąc po pracy. Jak dostane wolne to sobie strop poszaluje. 
,Ale ekipe mam po znajomości za bardzo dobrą cenę więc dużo "stratny" nie będę, aw 3-4 dni będzie postawione i mogę dalej działać. 
Poza tym w sobotę rozniosłem 4 palety pustaków na strop i miałem dosyć  :big grin:  po zimie kondycha padła na ryj.

----------


## PeZet

> A to chyba stawianie murów sprawia najwięcej satysfakcji bo widać afekty każdego dnia.
> Sam jeszcze nie zacząłem ale tyle wyczytałem na forum i mam nadzieję, że u mnie będzie podobnie


Dokładnie tak. Stawianie murów - największa frajda. Do tego jak się uprzesz, to i pianką możesz murować.  :smile: 
Ja też postawiłem chałupę samopas.

A i więźba samodzielnie daje frajdę, bo... tu się ostro kombinuje jak co podnieść, zwłaszcza płatew. Kupiłem wciągarkę i krokwie podnosiłem z pilotem w garści. Ino na dole, na ziemi ktoś musi być, coby podpinał bloczek.

Z obcych kosztów był elektryk i RB-tkę zrobił (800pln). Zdarł, teraz już to wiem.

----------


## o_c

Potrzebuję taniego i bezpiecznego pomysłu na wtarganie dachówki na dach.

----------


## Conrad&Beata

> A to chyba stawianie murów sprawia najwięcej satysfakcji bo widać afekty każdego dnia.
> Sam jeszcze nie zacząłem ale tyle wyczytałem na forum i mam nadzieję, że u mnie będzie podobnie


później przychodzi czas na płytę, szalowanie, wyginanie prętów, wiązanie i satysfakcja znika, aby się pojawić podczas podlewania powyższego  :smile:

----------


## elmagra

Pytanie do samorobów - czy sami zamawialiście (przeliczaliście, kombinowaliście) strop terriva, kto go stosował? My chcemy taki zrobić, bo chbya samemu będzie łątwiej, no i wolimy ten od tego zalewanego, ale w projekcie mamy ten zalewany (czy jak go tam zwał.. :big tongue:  ) Pani kierbud mówi, że można terrivę, bo ma się na czym oprzeć. Czy mogę zakładać, że pan z hurtowni mi go poukłada i policzy co i czego ile zamawiać? Czy jednak ten ktoś, kogo chcemy "wezwać" do zrobienia owego stropu dopiero nam powie co i jak? 
No i zgadzam się z wami, że stawianie ścian jest megasatysfakcjonujące, my jednak zdecydowaliśmy zapłacić murarzowi za ten etap, a sami skupić się na innych.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ja liczylem sam

z tym ze ja nasz projekt przerysowalem sobie do pliku w AutoCad'zie stad bylo mi latwo to ogarnac.



prostym sposobem jest tez wyslanie projektu np do STROPEXu. razem z oferta zrobili mi tez projekt ktory z grubsza pokryl sie z tym co sobie sam wyrysowalem. dostalem go wprawdzie jakos PDF doscmarnej jakosci... ale w dobie komputerow mozna sobie z tym poradzic  :wink:  taki projekt moze byc dobra baza do wlasnych wyliczen.

----------


## elmagra

Dzięki za podpowiedź. A ta firma zrobiła taki projekt za darmo? I wykazują wtedy wszystkie potrzebne elementy?

----------


## aiki

> później przychodzi czas na płytę, szalowanie, wyginanie prętów, wiązanie i satysfakcja znika, aby się pojawić podczas podlewania powyższego


No na tą płytę nad głową to mam zamiar kolejny urlop wykorzystać.
Jakoś nie przeraża mnie kręcenie i gięcie co najwyżej czasu to sporo zajmie.
Ale szalować to faktycznie nie lubię i nigdy nie lubiłem.
Co zrobić trzeba to przejść.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Dzięki za podpowiedź. A ta firma zrobiła taki projekt za darmo? I wykazują wtedy wszystkie potrzebne elementy?



Wyslalem im skan projektu scian parteru z prosba o wycene stropu. W odpowiedzi dostalem wycene wraz z wykazem materialow (belki, pustaki, ksztaltki stropowe na systemowy szalunek wienca - drogie to ze o ja pierd...) oraz proponowanym projektem poukladania calosci w pliku PDF w gownianej jakosci...

Oczywiscie za free bo to byla tylko wycena. Sadze ze gdybym nie mial zadnego innego proektu ani nie byl sobie w stanie zrobic tego sam to pewnie przydal by sie ten ktory zaproponowal STROPEX.

----------


## aiki

Ech jakby szalunki robić z płyty OSB to monolit chyba prostszy. 
Tomek to już zapomniał jak to przeklinał "wiązanie terrivy"
Oczywiście to są moje przemyślenia. wiedział będę za parę tygodni  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Samorobnych coraz wiecej :eek:  a może to zaraźliwe :yes:  też właśnie zastanawiam się nad sposobem wtransportowania  dachówek na dach więc wszystkie pomysły mile widziane, i jeszcze pytanie do jakiej wysokości murowaliście ścianki działowe na poddaszu tzn. czy do samych krokwi / jętek?

Pozdrawiamy i życzymy pogody i wytrwałości :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Samorobnych coraz wiecej a może to zaraźliwe też właśnie zastanawiam się nad sposobem wtransportowania  dachówek na dach więc wszystkie pomysły mile widziane, i jeszcze pytanie do jakiej wysokości murowaliście ścianki działowe na poddaszu tzn. czy do samych krokwi / jętek?
> 
> Pozdrawiamy i życzymy pogody i wytrwałości



ad 1. pochylnia + wozek + lina

ad 2. wlasnie jestem na tym etapie. tzn skonczylem murowanie ok 6cm ponizej jetek. Jetki mamy ok 278cm od podlogi surowej, sciany aktualnie +/-272cm. Kilka slow wyjasnienia ze strony "rewo66" u nas w dzienniku.

AIKI - wiazanie jest upierdliwe bo hacza sie rekawice, i ma sie wiecznie podrapane rece. Szalowanie jednak jest po tysiackroc gorsze.

----------


## aiki

No ja przez najbliższe miesiące po pracy będę ściany piął do góry a potem szalunki podciągi nadproża i inne badziejstwo.
Tomek ile Ci zeszło murowanie ścian parteru? (muszę jakoś urlop wstępnie określić w pracy)

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Tomek ile Ci zeszło murowanie ścian parteru? (muszę jakoś urlop wstępnie określić w pracy)


prosze bardzO  :smile: 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5488321

----------


## miloszenko

> prosze bardzO 
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5488321


Do przemyslenia jako, ze za chwile sam ruszam z kolejna budowa: Ile warte sa te ponad 2 miesiace zeby je zamienic na kilka dni wybierajac thermomur czy izodom?

Mialbys sciany parteru wlacznie z poddaszem (gdyby strop drewniany byl na belkach to wmontowac w to strop to tylko kilka godzin).

Pytanie ile drozej wyjdzie biorac pod uwage, ze obie rzeczy robimy tylko samemu. Na dzis roznica siega jak dla mnie ok 40-50 zl /m2, ale w ciagu kilku dni mam wszystkie sciany zewnetrzne z gotowa izolacja !!!

Pozdrawiam

MD

----------


## Janek1975

> Samorobnych coraz wiecej a może to zaraźliwe też właśnie zastanawiam się nad sposobem wtransportowania  dachówek na dach więc wszystkie pomysły mile widziane, i jeszcze pytanie do jakiej wysokości murowaliście ścianki działowe na poddaszu tzn. czy do samych krokwi / jętek?
> 
> Pozdrawiamy i życzymy pogody i wytrwałości


My do transportu dachówek używamy własnych rąk, tzn jeden staje na rusztowaniu a drugi z ziemi rzuca mu dachówki, jest to najszybszy sposób do przetransportowanie dachówek na dach- sprawdzone w praktyce :smile: 

Natomiast ściany działowe muruje się niżej od jętek i krokwi o warstwę drugiej wełny.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Do przemyslenia jako, ze za chwile sam ruszam z kolejna budowa: Ile warte sa te ponad 2 miesiace zeby je zamienic na kilka dni wybierajac thermomur czy izodom?
> 
> Mialbys sciany parteru wlacznie z poddaszem (gdyby strop drewniany byl na belkach to wmontowac w to strop to tylko kilka godzin).
> 
> Pytanie ile drozej wyjdzie biorac pod uwage, ze obie rzeczy robimy tylko samemu. Na dzis roznica siega jak dla mnie ok 40-50 zl /m2, ale w ciagu kilku dni mam wszystkie sciany zewnetrzne z gotowa izolacja !!!
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> MD



W 100% sie z toba zgadzam. nie mniej istotnym jest tu jednak czynnik rozlozenia wydatkow w czasie  :smile:  Stawiajac sciany parteru i poddasza w tydzien trzeba za to w tydzien zaplacic, a po tym tygodniu placic juz za kolejne etapy/rzeczy  :smile:  Przyspieszajac cala budowe do mozliwego do osiagniecia maksimum w tym samym tempie trzeba wydawac pieniadze - a kiedy je zarabiac?  :smile:  Jesli masz na budowe odlozona gotowke, wziety kredyt, czy tez w jakikolwiek inny sposob zapewniona plynnosc finasowa to mozesz budowac szybko. Jesli na budowe zarabiasz na bierzaco to niestety musisz budowac w tempie w jakim jestes w stanie na to zapracowac  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie co do ocieplania poddasza i układania płyt g-k na skosach i sufitach, z tego co się orientuję to są dwie praktykowane metody:

1. stelaże (profile) pod płyty mocowane do krokwi na całej długości poddasza przechodzą powyżej ścianek działowych i mocowane są na krawędziach jedynie w ścianach szczytowych. Natomiast płyty g-k przykręcane do tychże stelaży stykają się ze ściankami działowymi w każdym pomieszczeniu 

2. stelaże mocowane do krokwi/ jętek w każdym pomieszczeniu poddasza są mocowane do ścianki działowej poprzez profile krawędziowe/startowe

może ktoś przerabiał już obie metody i doradzi, która lepsza???

----------


## mad man

> No to w systemie Dryfix jest generalnie podobnie - też bez betoniary  Tyle że dodatkowy plus jest taki, że oszczędzasz też wiadro i wiertarkę, bo zaprawa jest w tubach. To chyba jedyny system, który umożliwia budowanie w wersji unplugged


Przymierzamy się do budowy domu z żoną, późno bo późno, ale teraz to chyba głównie kwestia zasobów finansowych i dobrej ekipy. Do tej pory orientowałem się tylko w temacie gazobetonu, ale alternatywnie polecano mi porotherm, stanęło na porothermie dryfix. Porotherm z tego co wiem stosunkowo łatwo dostosowuje się do zmiennych temperatur, a to na pewno jest plus przy polskiej pogodzie. Mimo to jak na sceptycyzm Polaków przystało sucha zaprawa raczej nie jest nagminnie stosowana, dlatego ciężko mi to zweryfikować. Akurat to czy będzie syf jak zdecydowalibyśmy się na gazobeton czy go nie będzie jak zdecydujemy się na porotherm dryfix to dla mnie nie ma większego znaczenia, bardziej interesuje mnie to, że można pracować też zimą, skoro jest ten próg minus 5 stopni. Poza tym jeśli rzeczywiście zaprawa dryfix jest w cenie pustaków to z moich kalkulacji wynika, że uda mi się nieco zaoszczędzić przy zakupie ceramiki z zaprawą na samej robociźnie. Tylko jeszcze przyda się porządna ekipa i tu się zaczną schody chyba... No i jeszcze pytanie, czy rzeczywiście użycie suchej zaprawy skraca czas ekipy o 50%? A jak w sezonie jesiennym? Jak to wygląda w praktyce? Macie doświadczenia z dryfixem jesienią/zimą?

----------


## o_c

eeee...ekipy?

----------


## K160

Już nie lubię ceramiki (mam dom z max'a), nie cierpię porotherma, a system Dryfix to (w moim subiektywnym odczuciu) wymysł marketingowców, który nie ma żadnego głębszego sensu. Jak chcesz robić eksperyment 15 letni na swoim własnym domu za 300 000zł to pewnie, super pomysł. Równie dobrze ustaw te pustaki na pulpie ze zmielonych gazet z wodą, albo w ogóle bez niczego, efekt będzie podobny. 

Nie kombinuj, weź beton komórkowy odmiany białej albo szarej na 24cm i klej, albo silikaty, ale ponad wszystko ŻADNEJ EKIPY, a już na pewno nie w tym wątku  :wink:

----------


## paroofka

Haha no ciekawe rzeczy piszesz  :smile:  Sens Dryfixa jest i moim zdaniem tego typu technologie to przyszłość budownictwa jednorodzinnego. Ja też nie jestem fanem Maxa, bo moim zdaniem w tej technologii jest po prostu kupa roboty, ale Dryfix to inna para kaloszy. Poza tym piszesz że w zamian za suchą zaprawę Dryfix polecasz klej do BK. A klej to w takim razie nie eksperyment?  :big grin:  Ja ceramikę lubię i uważam, że to jedyny sensowny materiał do budownictwa jednorodzinnego. Ale podyskutujmy o faktach, a nie o tym co się komu wydaje  :smile: 

Domy z Dryfixa stoją latami m.in. w Niemczech i Austrii - to u nas jest nowość i eksperyment. Pustaki są szlifowane +/- 2 mm, więc po wymurowaniu powstaje ci idealnie gładka ściana bez widocznych spoin i mostków termicznych. Znam kilka osób, które samodzielnie postawiły dom z tej technologii i raczej zawsze jest tak samo - na początku jest niechęć i nieufność, a po wybudowaniu wszyscy się dziwią, że tak dobrze poszło  :smile:

----------


## K160

Nie, nie zrozumieliśmy się, ja proponuję BK na klej zamiast Dryfix'a. 
Uważam, że dom np z silikatów, postawionych jeden na drugim bez zaprawy, tylko przekładanych tekturą, a na takiej ściany strop monolit też "postoi" kilkanaście lat. Także, dla mnie to nie argument. Bo w życiu bywa różnie, powodzie, osiadanie fundamentu, szkody górnicze, osuwiska, i wtedy na ścianę nie działają tylko obciążenia w pionie, co może stanowić dla takiego wyidealizowanego technologicznie domu twardy orzech do zgryzienia.

Druga sprawa to był na forum nie jeden temat o tym sławny szlifowaniu z dokładnością do 1mm, jak się okazuje z tym bywa różnie.  Schodząc na ziemię, ceramika poryzowana jest krucha, niejednorodna, a jestem głęboko przekonany do materiałów jednorodnych (w sensie pełnych jak BK, czy nawet Silka), a nie takich z wewnętrznymi przegrodami. Chodzi mi kucie, wykonanie instalacji, bruzd, czy nawet to przysłowiowe wieszanie szafek.

Kolejny temat, niewidoczny i z czwartorzędnym znaczeniem, to promieniowanie tła, w którym ceramika zdecydowanie jest na szarym końcu. Jeszcze jeden argument, to ze względów cenowych, termicznych, i z powodu tego, że nie każda ekipa przykłada się do wykonywanej pracy ściana 2W jest zdecydowanie bardziej praktyczna, odporna na błędy. W ścianie 1W wyzwaniem jest każde nadproże, wieniec, rdzeń, słup, strop, a walka o ciągłość izolacji to walka z wiatrakami.

Każdy wybierze co chce, ja to oceniam z punktu widzenia samouka budowlanego i dusigrosza.

----------


## jerzy podbeskidzie

Tynki na pewno trzeba zlecić ale na pewno nie p. Krzysztofowi Niedziela z Wadowic !! spartaczył nam strasznie tynki ! nie miał zamiaru od samego początku nic poprawiać, telefony z prośbami o naprawę traktowal jak żarty aż w końcu przestał odbierać. nie polecam tej firmy i wykonawcy. :big tongue:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:

----------


## o_c

Gdzieś tu widziałem też takich co zlecili, a później żałowali...

----------


## Ania & Krzyś

> To chyba pytanie retoryczne, biorąc pod uwagę forum na jakim się znajdujemy, nieprawdaż?


A uważasz, że budujesz dom sam, tylko WLASNYMI-MESKIMI silami?

----------


## iti19

to i ja a w zasadzie mój partner tu dołączamy. Rok temu w kwietniu rozpoczęliśmy budowę domu. Na budowie pracują dwie, czasem trzy osoby. W sierpniu będziemy robić więźbę do której postaramy  się dokoptować parę osób do pomocy. Do tej pory korzystaliśmy z usług koparki - wykopanie piwnicy i 2x dźwig był na budowie, który kładł nam płyty żerańskie z których robiliśmy strop. 
Ułatwieniem na pewno jest to, że te osoby zbudowały już kiedyś po jednym domu, więc doświadczenia jakieś są.
Na pewno będę zaglądać i pisać co u nas na budowie słychać, choć dzieje się powoli bo raczej wykorzystujemy dłuższe urlopy na budowę.

----------


## ARTUR_EMI

Witam
Ja również buduje sam , czasami pomoże żonka z dziećmi , jedynie więźbę będzie kładła firma bo 18x10 sam bym nie wciągnął.
Rozpocząłem na wiosnę 2012r do zimy udało się zrobić zero z drenażem , kanalizą pod posadzką , izolacja fundamentów i obsypanie , zalanie góry .
Aktualnie prawie skończone ściany parteru z Ytonga i Silki .
projekt to Apollo 2a zm1 lustro z Domusa

----------


## swierczek

> Druga sprawa to był na forum nie jeden temat o tym sławny szlifowaniu z dokładnością do 1mm, jak się okazuje z tym bywa różnie.  Schodząc na ziemię, ceramika poryzowana jest krucha, niejednorodna, a jestem głęboko przekonany do materiałów jednorodnych (w sensie pełnych jak BK, czy nawet Silka), a nie takich z wewnętrznymi przegrodami. Chodzi mi kucie, wykonanie instalacji, bruzd, czy nawet to przysłowiowe wieszanie szafek.


Kruchość Porothermu to jakiś mroczny mit... U mnie w transporcie nie skruszył się ani jeden pustak, a na budowie może ze trzy i to i tak podejrzewam że było to spowodowane marnej jakości piłą aligatorem, którą były cięte pustaki. Wewnętrzne przegrody w pustakach też mają swój powód - powietrze jest bardzo dobrym izolatorem termicznym. W związku z tym jeśli jest obecne w przegrodzie, to ściana ma lepsze parametry termiczne. Na tym polega cała idea ceramiki poryzowanej. Z mojego doświadczenia mogę też powiedzieć, że te przegrody w żaden sposób nie zmniejszają możliwości wiercenia otworów w pustakach - po prostu trzeba sobie kupić kołki przeznaczone do ceramiki poryzowanej (w każdej Castoramie w cenie zwykłych kołków  :Smile: . Ale jak chcesz wiercić w betonie czy płycie G+K to też musisz się wyposażyć w odpowiednie wkręty.

----------


## Xerses

> Haha no ciekawe rzeczy piszesz  Sens Dryfixa jest i moim zdaniem tego typu technologie to przyszłość budownictwa jednorodzinnego. Ja też nie jestem fanem Maxa, bo moim zdaniem w tej technologii jest po prostu kupa roboty, ale Dryfix to inna para kaloszy. Poza tym piszesz że w zamian za suchą zaprawę Dryfix polecasz klej do BK. A klej to w takim razie nie eksperyment?  Ja ceramikę lubię i uważam, że to jedyny sensowny materiał do budownictwa jednorodzinnego. Ale podyskutujmy o faktach, a nie o tym co się komu wydaje 
> 
> Domy z Dryfixa stoją latami m.in. w Niemczech i Austrii - to u nas jest nowość i eksperyment. Pustaki są szlifowane +/- 2 mm, więc po wymurowaniu powstaje ci idealnie gładka ściana bez widocznych spoin i mostków termicznych. Znam kilka osób, które samodzielnie postawiły dom z tej technologii i raczej zawsze jest tak samo - na początku jest niechęć i nieufność, a po wybudowaniu wszyscy się dziwią, że tak dobrze poszło


A  ja stawiałem z Ytonga i w porównaniu do ceramiki to  jest materiał zdecydowanie lepszy chociażby do własnoręcznego stawiania.

----------


## elmagra

Jak obliczyć ile pustaków potrzebuję na ściany? Rozumiem, że to niby prosta matematyka, ale są otwory na okna, drzwi, potem jakoś strasznie szczegółowo by trzeba było obliczyć tam gdzie są naproża.... Na ile dokładnie to można policzyć? Ja dałam projekt do wyceny do dwóch hurtowni i jedna podała ok 1800sztuk a druga 2800sztuk. To dość spora różnica, no nie?

----------


## fenix2

> Jak obliczyć ile pustaków potrzebuję na ściany? Rozumiem, że to niby prosta matematyka, ale są otwory na okna, drzwi, potem jakoś strasznie szczegółowo by trzeba było obliczyć tam gdzie są naproża.... Na ile dokładnie to można policzyć? Ja dałam projekt do wyceny do dwóch hurtowni i jedna podała ok 1800sztuk a druga 2800sztuk. To dość spora różnica, no nie?


Z projektu liczysz ile masz m2 ścian. Odejmujesz powierzchnie okien i drzwi. Sprawdzasz ile sztuk danego pustaka wchodzi na m2 ściany. I tyle nadprożami by się nie przejmował i ich nie liczył. Jakiś zapas trzeba mieć a co do sztuki i tak nie policzysz.

----------


## Bullineczka

Znaczna większość prawdziwych budowlanców powie Wam że na dom dla siebie to tylko  ceramika! Ja mam z max-a fakt,  pracy sporo tym bardziej jak samemu trzeba pomagać.  Znacznie (nawet bardzo) szybciej i łatwiej  jest budować z "białego" pustaka, tym bardziej samemu i pewnie troszeczke taniej.  Odnośnie walorów izolacyjnych to moim zadniem "biały" może i przewyższa ceramikę ale ... w laboratorium. Na budowie jak "wypije"  wiadro wody to inaczej to wygląda.
Teraz jest moda na szybkie budowanie hwiadomo, wykonawcy muszą miec większy przemiał, większa sprzedaż itp.  np. komin systemowe, płyty G-K  dużo można wymieniać. :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Znaczna większość prawdziwych budowlanców powie Wam że na dom dla siebie to tylko  ceramika! Ja mam z max-a fakt,  pracy sporo tym bardziej jak samemu trzeba pomagać.  Znacznie (nawet bardzo) szybciej i łatwiej  jest budować z "białego" pustaka, tym bardziej samemu i pewnie troszeczke taniej.  Odnośnie walorów izolacyjnych to moim zadniem "biały" może i przewyższa ceramikę ale ... w laboratorium. Na budowie jak "wypije"  wiadro wody to inaczej to wygląda.
> Teraz jest moda na szybkie budowanie hwiadomo, wykonawcy muszą miec większy przemiał, większa sprzedaż itp.  np. komin systemowe, płyty G-K  dużo można wymieniać.



Poszukaj w necie raportu nt zawilgocenia i osuszania domow po powodzi z poszialem na budulec, przeczytaj a potem zweryfikuj poglad nt zawilgocenia BK  :smile: 

Murarze lubia ceramike bo przy ceramice nie trzeba sie starac. Wszelkie nierownosci latwo zniwelowac fuga, nie trzeba sie prykladac aby bylo czysto itp itd.
Na spoinie 2-3mm nie zgubisz nic, wiec jesli budujesz niechlujnie to niestety sciana bedzie krzywa i brzydka...

W kwestii izolacyjnosci nie ma nad czym dyskutowac bo fizyki oszukac sie nie da.

W mojej opinii w erze BK i silikatow ceramika niczym sie juz nie jest w stanie obronic.


Ale na szczescie wybor materialow budowlanych jest na tyle duzy ze kazdy moze wybrac to co woli... 


PS. proponuje ci prosty test: zalej bloczek BK woda a nastepnie wystaw na slonce i wiart a nastepnego dnia sprawdz czy nadal jest mokry...

----------


## surgi22

Tylko jak Ci nie daj Boże chałupę zleje a masz ścianę 2W to nie tak łatwo ją na słonko wystawisz.

----------


## aiki

Jakie macie sposoby na zalewanie monolitu aby wszystko było w miarę równo.
Zamierzam jakiś ceownik lub kątownik puścić górą i po nim ściągać łatą.
Kątownik sobie już tam zostanie bądż po wyrównaniu wyjmę go i przełożę w inne miejsce.

A u was jak było?

----------


## PeZet

Ściany z BK? Toż nie dalej jak wczoraj przebijałem się na wylot przez ścianę z BK i ocieplenie i w duchu dziękowałem sam sobie, że nie postawiłem ścian z ceramiki. Kilka dni wcześniej robiłem przepust przez wewnętrzną nośną z pełnej cegły. Poszło wiertło.

Jak kładłem kable - bruzdy w ścianie robiłem piłą tarczową, a korekty toporkiem.

IMHO, dla samo-budującego gazobeton is the best na każdym etapie.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Ściany z BK? Toż nie dalej jak wczoraj przebijałem się na wylot przez ścianę z BK i ocieplenie i w duchu dziękowałem sam sobie, że nie postawiłem ścian z ceramiki. Kilka dni wcześniej robiłem przepust przez wewnętrzną nośną z pełnej cegły. Poszło wiertło.
> 
> Jak kładłem kable - bruzdy w ścianie robiłem piłą tarczową, a korekty toporkiem.
> 
> IMHO, dla samo-budującego gazobeton is the best na każdym etapie.


oczywiscie... ale ceramicznych konserwatywnych ekstremistow nie przekonasz...  :wink:

----------


## rewo66

Ja mam dom z ceramiki (max) i następny już budowałbym z białego pustaka lub z BK. I to nie z powodu niechlustwa budowlańców czy krzywych ścian zewnętrznych bo tu się naprawdę ładnie postarali. Różnice do 3mm. Natomiast przy działówkach już w niektórych miejscach dali ciała. Co wyszło mi przy kładzeniu karton - gips na suficie. Trochę kąty proste im się rozjechały tak do 1,5cm odchyłki ala na szczęście tylko w poziomie i w niektórych pomieszczeniach. W pionie jest ok bo tu pilnowałem.  :smile:

----------


## Łosiu

Jest kąt prosty i kąt prosty budowlany  :smile:   kąt prosty jak większość wie to 90 stopni, kąt prosty budowlany zawiera się w przedziale 80-100 stopni  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

> Jest kąt prosty i kąt prosty budowlany   kąt prosty jak większość wie to 90 stopni, kąt prosty budowlany zawiera się w przedziale 80-100 stopni


 :big lol:

----------


## fenix2

> Ja mam dom z ceramiki (max) i następny już budowałbym z białego pustaka lub z BK. I to nie z powodu niechlustwa budowlańców czy krzywych ścian zewnętrznych bo tu się naprawdę ładnie postarali. Różnice do 3mm. Natomiast przy działówkach już w niektórych miejscach dali ciała. Co wyszło mi przy kładzeniu karton - gips na suficie. Trochę kąty proste im się rozjechały tak do 1,5cm odchyłki ala na szczęście tylko w poziomie i w niektórych pomieszczeniach. W pionie jest ok bo tu pilnowałem.


I uważasz że to wina Max'ów a nie niechlujstwa wykonawców?

----------


## Kamil i Basia

My też budujemy sami, tzn. nie jestem na budowie sam, mam pomocników, ale jest to tylko rodzina  :wink:  od 2 do 6 osób na raz na budowie.

----------


## elmagra

czy zalewać nadproża okienne razem ze stropem czy przed? Jeśli przed to na jaką wysokość? bo wg projektu strzzemiona są wysokie na 39cm, a to znaczy, ze w sumie górne pręty nadproża są jakby też gornymi prętami wieńca.

----------


## markoos

> czy zalewać nadproża okienne razem ze stropem czy przed? Jeśli przed to na jaką wysokość? bo wg projektu strzzemiona są wysokie na 39cm, a to znaczy, ze w sumie górne pręty nadproża są jakby też gornymi prętami wieńca.


Możesz zalać osobno (napewno łatwiej) a można razem. Ja u siebie zalałem najpierw nadproża, a strop (teriva) zalewałem póżniej.
Jedynie podciągi (jeśli takie posiadasz) musisz zalać razem ze stropem.

----------


## ŁukaszF

> Możesz zalać osobno (napewno łatwiej) a można razem. Ja u siebie zalałem najpierw nadproża, a strop (teriva) zalewałem póżniej.
> Jedynie podciągi (jeśli takie posiadasz) musisz zalać razem ze stropem.


Zalewając osobno pamiętaj o usunięciu mleczka cementowego i uszorstnieniu betonu  ( odsłonięciu kruszywa) tzw warstwie sczepnej. Wysokość na jaką możesz zalać zależy od poziomu oparcia stropu i tego jaki strop wykonujesz czy monolityczny czy z prefabrykatów.

----------


## domiiik

Cześć. Dopisuje się do listy samorobów. Kończę właśnie stan zero, a do tej pory oprócz mnie na polu bitwy był tylko koparkowy do fundamentów. No więc da się  :yes:  Jedynym pomocnikiem jest mój busik T3, bez niego ani rusz. Buduje parterówkę co to sobie z partnereczką kiedyś umyśliliśmy z powodu warunków na działce i obrzydzenia do schodów. Teren jest ciężki, bo glina, wysoki poziom wód i jakiekolwiek opady mocno ograniczają pole manewru. Tym, co się zastanawiają odradzam budowanie samemu, ale zdecydowanym życzę powodzenia :yes:  Pozdrawiam  :cool:

----------


## o_c

Tym co chcą położyć sami dach radzę unikać koszy, wołałbym położyć dachówkę na 100m niż robić te %#(*$# kosze, a w sumie mam tylko nieco ponad 6 m!

----------


## miloszenko

> Ja zrobiłem takie przymiarki i tak naprawdę wszystko zależy od sytuacji zyciowej. Przy moim projekcie koszt robocizny (sso, instalacje, wykończeniówka) to ok 100kzł
> Budowa trwała ~3.5 roku. Czyli mniej więcej 2 lata dłużej niż "normalnie"
> W moim przypadku to prawie 43kzł więcej za wynajem mieszkania. Zostaje jakies 1400zł/miesiąc oszczędności. Można powiedzeć nie mało i rzeczywiście się opłaca. Jednak trochę mi szkoda tego czego policzyc nie można. Praktycznie nie ma człowieka w domu i dzieciaki są bez ojca.  A czasu nie wrócimy.


Nie ma zadnego problemu zeby budowe domu ogarnac i w rok z pomoca bliskich sa technologie co daja takei mozliwosci i kroci kosztowac nie musza.

Projekt domu jak stodola, zadnych kominow, okien dachowych, lukarn, itp, sciany z szalunkow styro, np izodom, fundamenty tez (SSO bez dachu w tydzien).

Niektore technologie moga byc drozsze, ale niewiele, za to z typowej budowy kosztem jakis 15-20 tys mozna urwac 2 lata bez problemu.

Jedynie robote najbardziej uciazliwa bym odpuscil czyli tynki i wylewki.

Mam nadzieje, ze niedlugo rusze z druga budowa, w pierwszej troche robilem sam, teraz chce "prawie wszystko" zrobic samemu.

A jak bedzie zobaczymy :smile:

----------


## Poza

Każdy patrzy na to przez pryzmat swojej sytuacji. Podjęliśmy się budowy samodzielnie na zasadzie ile zrobimy, to zrobimy, najwyżej ktoś dokończy. Teraz robimy elewację. Do tej pory "kupiliśmy" tylko usługę tynkowania i wylewek (bo strasznie długo by nam zeszło samym), ogrzewania, a przy okazji wod-kan (bo podłogówka, trochę się obawialiśmy nieszczelności, a poza tym zależało nam na gwarancji - mamy PC), montażu okien, drzwi i bramy garażowej - podobnie kwestia gwarancji.

Zaoszczędziliśmy lekko licząc 100 000 zł. Dom ma blisko 240 m2 pow. całkowitej i dwa stropy monolityczne. Mimo to budowa domu trwa 19 miesięcy, ale faktycznie mąż pracuje na niej nie dłużej niż 14 miesięcy. W między czasie wracał chwilowo do swojej pracy. Pomaga teść i tata no i oczywiście ja - żona "żadnej pracy się nie boję". Logistyka, zaopatrzenie w materiały budowlane i jedzenie, pilnowanie kasy, dokumentacji, projektu, kredytu, pozwoleń, zezwoleń, sprzątanie i lekkie prace budowlane - na mojej głowie. Budowanie - na męża głowie. Nie było szans żeby mąż zarobił 7 000 zł miesięcznie na rękę. A tyle "zarobił" na budowie u nas.
I tak nie wprowadziłabym się do niewysezonowanego budynku, który powstał w ciągu ostatnich 12 miesięcy. A poza tym stosowaliśmy przerwy technologiczne, np. pomiędzy laniem płyty a murowaniem,  tynkowaniem i wylewkami, a ociepleniem. U nas więc zero strat. Tyle, że muszę tyrać na dwie raty kredytowe - na mieszkanie i dom. 

Ale przede wszystkim wiem że mamy zrobione wszystko tak jak trzeba. Mogliśmy świadomie dokonać wyboru użytych technologi i materiałów. Mogliśmy dostrzec błędy ekip od płyty fundamentowej, od dachu i elewacji. Nie spełnili naszych oczekiwań  :mad: . Ale dzięki temu, że robiliśmy wiele sami, potrafiliśmy odpowiedni wcześnie zareagować. Ale to już temat na osobny wątek.

Dzieci bez ojca. U nas też z tym nie było problemu. Każdy wolny czas spędzam z dziećmi na działce, dzieci mają tam już od dawna plac zabaw, a przy niektórych pracach nawet nam pomagały. Nikt tak nie wiąże zbrojenia jak siedmiolatka. Oczywiście w granicach rozsądku, na dach jej nie wpuściliśmy. :big grin:  Syn z uporem maniaka przekopuje górę piachu po raz ósmy. Dostał swój zestaw narzędzi i jest najszczęśliwszym i najbrudniejszym dzieckiem na świecie.

Teraz ostatni etap - wykończeniówka. Mamy na to całą zimę, bo budynek będzie ocieplony, a wkrótce włączamy ogrzewanie. 

Wczoraj robiłam rozeznanie w cenach domów deweloperskich. Wydałam na swój dom tyle ile musiałabym zapłacić za dom deweloperski w takim samym stanie zaawansowania prac, tyle, że prawie dwa razy mniejszy, na dwa razy mniejszej działce. O materiałach i standardzie wykonania nie wspomnę.

Więc się opłaca. Pozdrawiam wszystkich samorobów.

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Witam jestem na etapie wyboru ocieplenia poddasza tzn. materiału czyli wełny, i grubości gdzie aktualnie rozpatruję 25 lub 30 cm, z tego względu że na rynku jest tyle dostępnych materiałów poszczególnych producentów a co za tym idzie zestawień przy ociepleniu dwuwarstwowym są tysiące. Stąd mój post pochwalcie się jakie stosowaliście ocieplenie poddasza bo wiem że samorobni stosują najbardziej optymalne materiały i pod względem ceny i jakości.

pozdrawiamy

----------


## pniowek

Ja dałem 2 x 15 wełny isovera. Choć moim zndaniem firma niewiele tu znaczy. Na skosie 15 między krokwiami i 15 pod krokwią. Na suficie, 15 między i 15 na jędkach. Stelaż na grzybkach, których grubość jest kluczem do sukcesu. 
Tu na blogu, moje zmagania. 
http://www.forumekspert.pl/index.php...-dla-poddasza/

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

A tą wełnę to o jakim współczynniku dawałeś???

----------


## pniowek

Miała być 15cm/0,039 i 10 cm/ 0,034 bodajże. Taniej jednak było dać 2x 15cm /0,039.

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Może ktoś jeszcze się pochwali?

----------


## [email protected]

U mnie od początku miało być 20cm+10. Nie wiedziałem tylko jakiej firmy. Pierwsze założenia były takie, że lambda min 0,33 ale jak przeliczyłem koszty - u mnie skosy 30cm aż do samej kalenicy no i sufity na poddaszu też 30cm. Stąd odpuściłem i postawiłem na 0,39. ALe chciałem koniecznie rockwoola - czyli wełnę skalną. Na pomorzu okazało się wielkim problemem dostanie megarocka o grubości 20cmn w dobrej cenie. Ale znalazłem. Zadowolony czekałem na transport kiedy zadzwonili z hurtowni ze coś się stało i wełna bedzie za dwa tygodnie. Nie chciałem czekać a oni zaproponowali inne rozwiązanie w tej samej cenie. I tak przez przypadek wełna u mnie poszła w trzech warstwach. Megarock Plus 15cm (lambda 0,39) plus Rockmin Plus 5cm w płytach (lambda 0,37) - taka podwójna warstwa między krokwie, a na krokwie pod stelaż Megarock Plus 10cm (lambda 0,39).Jakoś poszło a podobno trójwarstwowa lepsza od dwuwarstwowej.

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

A jak oceniasz te typy wełny które miałeś  pod względem wygody podczas układania?

----------


## o_c

Chciałbym tylko dodać, że nie tylko watą można...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Może ktoś jeszcze się pochwali?



u nas 2x15cm Isover Supermata 0,033

----------


## [email protected]

> A jak oceniasz te typy wełny które miałeś  pod względem wygody podczas układania?


Wybrałem skalną pod wpływem opinii z forum i się nie zawiiodłem. Układałem ją bez masek, czasami gołymi rękami, bardzo mało pyli, świetnie się tnie. W ubiegłym roku robiłem knaufem kawałek stropu w innym domu - bez porównania lepiej wypada rockwool

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Ja też głównie rozpatruję wełnę skalną ale jutro jadę pooglądać podotykać produkty poszczególnych producentów i mam nadzieję że podejmę decyzję.

Pozdrawiam, dzięki za swoją opinię i może ktoś jeszcze się wypowie.

----------


## gumajunior

> Ja też głównie rozpatruję wełnę skalną ale jutro jadę pooglądać podotykać produkty poszczególnych producentów i mam nadzieję że podejmę decyzję.
> 
> Pozdrawiam, dzięki za swoją opinię i może ktoś jeszcze się wypowie.


Witam, ja dałem  15cm Ursa 0,39 + 14cm Ursa Pureone 0,35, polecam tą Pureone duzo przyjemniejsza w układaniu, nie gryzie tak bardzo, jak bym wcześniej wiedział dał bym 2 warstwy .
Pozdrawiam

----------


## agata11523

Cześć .Podjęłam  się budowy domu samemu bez żadnych kierowników budowy czy budowlańców i mam pytanie czy muszę prowadzić dziennik budowy ? Mam już wszystkie papiery zdane do starostwa i czekam na zezwolenie  :tongue:

----------


## agata11523

Pomoże mi ktoś? Czy muszę szukać jakiegoś kierownika budowy , żeby poprowadził mój dziennik budowy jeśli będzie budował go mój ojciec a nie firma budowlana ?

----------


## ARTUR_EMI

Witaj, 
Kierownika budowy musisz mieć przynajmniej na papierze, bo ktoś ten dziennik musi na koniec podpisać. 
Przy zgłaszaniu rozpoczęcia budowy kierownik musi wpisać się w dokumenty. 
Ja buduje też sam bez żadnej firmy, ale niestety kierownik musi być.

----------


## babmal

Witam ja tez buduje sam swój dom (przemyślany m 42c) z pomocą ojca żaden z nas nie jest budowlańcem jestem na etapie wykończenia wiekszosc prac robimy sami buduje od 15.06.2012. 3mam kciuki za wszystkich ktorzy sami buduja pozdrawiam...

----------


## agata11523

Dzięki za odpowiedz Pozdrawiam  :yes:

----------


## agata11523

A ile taki kierownik budowy może sobie życzyć za poprowadzenie dziennika?

----------


## o_c

Za "papier" po znajomościach to nawet w 400 zł można się zamknąć.
Tak normalnie to ~2,5k zł jeśli budowa się nie przedłuża.

----------


## Zedus

Witam,
Ja również prowadzę budowę własnymi siłami. Moja sytuacja jest taka, że nie mam w tym większego doświadczenia a jedynie wiedzę teoretyczną i dużą chęć do jej poszerzania, dlatego tym bardziej uważam, że funkcja kierownika budowy musi odgrywać dużą rolę, a nie tylko podpis w dzienniku. Znalazłem osobę, która spełniała moje wymagania tzn:
- nie krytykowała budowy samorobnie, wierząca w to że prowadząc w taki sposób budowę można ją z sukcesem doprowadzić do końca
- miała praktyczne doświadczenie w zawodzie, tak aby jej odpowiedzi na moje pytania i wątpliwości zawsze były trafne
- konkretnie wyszczególniła zakres wizyt,ich ilość i cenę
I tak za mniej niż 1,5k mam minimum 10 wizyt i nadzór bardzo komunikatywnej i rzeczowej osoby, której zawsze mogę się poradzić - no i to co najważniejsze święty spokój. Dodatkowym i chyba dość istotnym plusem jest to, że moja budowa jest po drodze do domu mojego kb.
Pozdr Zedus

----------


## geedymin

Kolego Zedus,
poszukuję takiego super Kierownika Budowy z Rzeszowa .
Mam nadzieję, że właśnie jesteś stąd...
pozdr
Maciek




> Witam,
> Ja również prowadzę budowę własnymi siłami. Moja sytuacja jest taka, że nie mam w tym większego doświadczenia a jedynie wiedzę teoretyczną i dużą chęć do jej poszerzania, dlatego tym bardziej uważam, że funkcja kierownika budowy musi odgrywać dużą rolę, a nie tylko podpis w dzienniku. Znalazłem osobę, która spełniała moje wymagania tzn:
> - nie krytykowała budowy samorobnie, wierząca w to że prowadząc w taki sposób budowę można ją z sukcesem doprowadzić do końca
> - miała praktyczne doświadczenie w zawodzie, tak aby jej odpowiedzi na moje pytania i wątpliwości zawsze były trafne
> - konkretnie wyszczególniła zakres wizyt,ich ilość i cenę
> I tak za mniej niż 1,5k mam minimum 10 wizyt i nadzór bardzo komunikatywnej i rzeczowej osoby, której zawsze mogę się poradzić - no i to co najważniejsze święty spokój. Dodatkowym i chyba dość istotnym plusem jest to, że moja budowa jest po drodze do domu mojego kb.
> Pozdr Zedus

----------


## Zedus

Niestety, ale buduję się pod Krakowem. Ja szukałem po portalach typu gum... wysłałem około 20 zapytań i jakoś to poszło...

----------


## lena_89

Mam ogromny problem, rozpoczęliśmy budowę bliźniaka ( projekt: http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/proje...zniak,414.html), znaleźliśmy tanią ekipę, która obiecywała samodzielnie i sprawnie zająć się tematem, niemniej jednak po rozpoczęciu kopania fundamentów - nagle się "rozmyśliła". Jestem tak zdenerwowana, że mam ochotę sama wziąć łopatę i wykopać te fundamenty! Poradźcie mi, co robić w takiej sytuacji? Nikt nie chce, podjąć się pracy o tej porze roku, wstrzymać wszystko do wiosny ? Bardzo zależy mi na czasie...

----------


## Takao

Ja kopałem fundamenty z moim Tatą i Teściem, przy czym był to wrzesień. Jak dobry grunt to idzie naprawdę przyjemnie. Pora roku troszkę ryzykowna i u mnie w Lubelskim bym nie ryzykował ale chyba w okolicach Wrocławia z mrozami nie jest tak źle. Jak zafundujesz dodatki do szybkiego wiązania betonu i wyszukasz chociaż tydzień bezpiecznych temperatur to możesz zalewać.

----------


## lena_89

*Takao* mój mąż niestety cały czas pracuje. Tak samo brat, który będzie właścicielem drugiej połowy bliźniaka. Potrzebujemy firmy, która zajmie się wszystkim od początku do końca. Jestem załamana, "fachowcy" wydali się naprawdę konkretni, oferowali świetną cenę... Od wczoraj intensywnie szukamy, pomimo pięknej pogody, nie możemy znaleźć 'dosłownie', nikogo  :sad:

----------


## o_c

To nawet dobrze świadczy o "fachowcach". Nie sztuka chcieć zarobić  na siłę. Jeśli u Was grunty wysadzinowe to do kwietnia zajmijcie się planowaniem.

----------


## lena_89

Chyba nie mamy innego wyjścia, albo nie możemy znaleźć fachowców, albo mają kosmiczne ceny usług. Nie wiedziałam, że budowa mojego wymarzonego domu przysporzy mi tyle trudności. Jak na razie, nie miałam tylko problemów z firmą od projektu. Będę ją po prostu polecać wszystkim, bo reszta to jak na razie "skrzynka pandory"  :sad:

----------


## surgi22

Jedno jest pewne, budowa własnego domu ( samodzielna mniej lub bardziej ) uczy cierpliwości i pokory. Trzymaj się, na pewno znajdziesz ekipę (  czy taką wymarzoną czy nie to insza inszość ).

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Pogoda jest kaprysna, uwazam ze wylewanie law przy tak zmiennej aurze to spore ryzyko.

Proces wiazania betonu trwa znacznie dluzej niz tydzien, a wytrzymalosc wysoka na tyle zeby nie martwic sie ze cos popeka (np wskutek podmarzniecia gruntu ponizej odkrytej lawy) w normalnych temperaturach beton uzyskuje po 20 kilku dniach.

Wstrzymaj sie do czasu az pogoda bedzie pewna. Bledy popelnione na etapie fundamentow kosztuja pozniej zdecydowanie wiecej nerwow i pieniedzy.

Pamietaj rowniez ze jesli przed mrozami (ktore przeciez moga jeszcze przyjsc) wykopiesz dziure na fundament i odkryty grunt nosny ci zamarznie to po zimie powinnas dol poglebic o grubosc przemarznietej wartswy. Grunt zamarzajac ulega spulchnieniu i juz nie stanowi wystarczajaco pewnego podparcia...

----------


## lena_89

Zgadzam się z Wami, damy sobie na razie "na wstrzymanie". Większość ekip, jest po prostu śmieszna - ceny, oferowane usługi. Poczekam z kontynuacją do kwietnia, zainwestowałam już sporo, by ryzykować źle zrobione fundamenty. A tak jak pisaliście fundamenty są najważniejsze, to na nich opiera się cały dom.

----------


## [email protected]

Dokładnie - wszystko z głową. A co się tyczy Kierbuda - ceny zależą pewnie od rejonu i od .....Kierbuda. Ja mam 1200 ale podczas negocjacji wyjściówka była 2k. Warto negocjować.

----------


## aisab

My też sami budujemy...kierownika budowy mamy za 2 tyś. płacimy w ratach jak odbiera kolejne etapy budowy. Poza tym dzwonimy do niego kiedy czegoś nie wiemy...wpada do nas na budowę kiedy tylko potrzebujemy...jest ok.
Budowanie własnymi rękami to wielka odpowiedzialność... dużo wyrzeczeń ale też ogromna satysfakcja. Każdy kolejny etap to powód do świętowania i motywacja do dalszej pracy.... My budujemy sami bez niczyjej pomocy tylko mąż i ja...czasami jest nam naprawdę ciężko pogodzić budowanie z pracą i wychowywaniem dzieci ale jak do tej pory ani razu nie żałowaliśmy. Naprawdę warto się pomęczyć!

pozdrawiam wszystkich którzy sami budują!!!!

----------


## Draagon

Mam pytanko - ktoś z Was kładł samodzielnie blachodachówkę ? 18,5 tys za robociznę mi zaśpiewali - to prawie rok mojej wypłaty... Chyba trochę ich pogięło..

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No raczej. Ja płaciłem 11 zł za krycie i 9 zł za więźbę bez łacenia. Z łaceniem byłoby 3 złote więcej. Normalna cena bez łaski za cały dach to 33-37 zł/m2 w blachodachówce, więc chyba jakiś hotel stawiasz.

----------


## aiki

Kładłem blachodachówke modułową.
Da sie samemu. Mi pomagał brat teść.

----------


## sebcioc55

> No raczej. Ja płaciłem 11 zł za krycie i 9 zł za więźbę bez łacenia. Z łaceniem byłoby 3 złote więcej. Normalna cena bez łaski za cały dach to 33-37 zł/m2 w blachodachówce, więc chyba jakiś hotel stawiasz.


u mnie folia, łacenie i krycie dachówką ceramiczną to koszt 30-35zł/m2 , ale jak dobrze poszukasz to może znajdziesz taniej. Ja biorąc ludzi od tego jako pomoc, choć praktycznie to ja byłem ich pomocnikiem płaciłem 20zł/m2. Teraz wziąłbym jednego albo dwóch pijaczków i sam bym to zrobił za ułamek tego.

----------


## Łosiu

Ile metrów? Inaczej - ile za metr zaśpiewali? (Mi dachówkę mniej wycenili, a cena za metr była chyba o sporo większa)

----------


## [email protected]

Ja kryłem dachówką sam z ojcem - da się.

Te ceny to nie porównujcie bo się maja ni jak do siebie- dach dachowi nierówny. Co jak co ale samoroby powinni trzymać poziom

Ja wolałbym pokryć samą dachówką 3 małe domki stodółki niż mój dach. Bo 60-70m2 samej dachówki to ja kładłem w jeden dzień.

Wszystko zależy jak połamany dach, czy są lukarny, ile kwiatków i udziwnień. Czy cena to ze wszystkim kpl. dach obróbkami rynnami.

Generalnie jeśli ktoś pyta o cenę za dach widać, że nie ma o tym pojęcia, nie robił  i nie będzie raczej robił samemu.
To tak jakby powiedzieć mój dom kosztował 200tyś a tamten 500tyś który tańszy? A jak  podasz szczegóły to okazuje się, że ten za 500tyś to wart jest 1500tyś a ten za 200tyś to za 100tyś nie chce nikt kupić i na którym byś zrobił biznes?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No, no. Dom za 500 tyś wart 1,5 miliona, to chyba z sejfem i tym milionem w środku.

----------


## K160

Kryłem 230m2 dachu dachówką betonową z pomocą jednego kolegi. Dziwię się, że wielu rasowych samorobów nie podejmuje się robienia dachu, jak to jest jedna z najfajniejszych robót. Dziwię się też, że wielu z Was wybiera blachę i krycie wstępne membraną.  Mając pełne deskowanie i papę, robiliśmy dachówkę na spokojnie, w wolnych chwilach. Wyszło bardzo fajnie, niesamowicie tanio i jestem głęboko przekonany, że lepiej niż blachą. Podstawa robót z dachem, to rusztowanie wkoło domu, na poziomie okapu. Wtedy jest i bezpiecznie i wygodnie.

Niebywale ważną rzeczą dla kosztów i łatwości budowy jest prosta bryła domu. Fikuśny dom o tej samej powierzchni użytkowej może być dwukrotnie droższy od takiego o prostej bryle. Wybór projektu, to jest najważniejszy etap budowy.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Pełne deskowanie i papa wyszłyby u mnie w cenie roboty.

p.s. W stopce piszesz o planach na dom za 1000zł/m2 na gotowo z wyposażeniem. Powiedz mi szczerze jakim cudem.

----------


## K160

Jeśli chodzi o pełne deskowanie, to polecam odpuścić sobie deskę, chyba, że gratisowa, i zastosować OSB lub MFP 10mm i papę budowlaną na tekturze. Tak cienkie OSB jest wystarczająco mocne do podtrzymania ciężaru papy i ludzi, robi się tym 10 razy szybciej, kosztuje tyle samo co deska + impregnowanie, a kłopotów dużo mniej. Dokładnie to policzyłem, bo ja brałem pozornie tańszą deskę, naturalnie w kubiku calówki wcale nie było 40m2, zdejmowanie kory, dobieranie długości, zajęło to 2 tygodnie, a powinno 2 dni.

----------


## [email protected]

> No, no. Dom za 500 tyś wart 1,5 miliona, to chyba z sejfem i tym milionem w środku.


Nie złapałeś idei specjalnie przerysowane. Cytuj całość a nie bez kontekstu.

P.S. 
A jak ten dom wart 1,5mil. ma 1500-2000m2 to dalej będziesz twierdził, że ma złote kible i klamki oraz pełny sejf. :bash: 
Przecież to będzie bieda domek w najgorszym standardzie.

Czytaj ze zrozumieniem.

Kupił byś go wtedy cena <1000zł/m2 w deweloperce to co to może być jak samorby ledwie się mieszczą w 1000zł/m2?
odpowiem wielkie gówno i tyle.

----------


## [email protected]

> Jeśli chodzi o pełne deskowanie, to polecam odpuścić sobie deskę, chyba, że gratisowa, i zastosować OSB lub MFP 10mm i papę budowlaną na tekturze. Tak cienkie OSB jest wystarczająco mocne do podtrzymania ciężaru papy i ludzi, robi się tym 10 razy szybciej, kosztuje tyle samo co deska + impregnowanie, a kłopotów dużo mniej. Dokładnie to policzyłem, bo ja brałem pozornie tańszą deskę, naturalnie w kubiku calówki wcale nie było 40m2, zdejmowanie kory, dobieranie długości, zajęło to 2 tygodnie, a powinno 2 dni.


Zgadzam się ale to nie jedyna opcja. Ja wszystko odzyskałem z szalunku stropu i dokupiłem tylko 1/6 tego co mi zabrakło.

----------


## [email protected]

Panowie i Panie samoroby brakuje mi jednego wątku typu:

Porady samorobów dla samorobów czyli jak i co wykonać tymi rencami z praktyki tych co już zrobili. 

Chyba, ze to ten.

Takie coś powinno być przyklejone a w tym np. taki podział fundamenty stropy, ściany, dach, izolacja itd. 
A każdy pytający i ten co chce udzielić rady mógłby tam podać receptę w odpowiednim dziale - podtopicu. 
A tak to trzeba szukać po dziennikach.

Co wy na to.

Ja na początek daje taką- jako, że jestem na etapie wełny na poddaszu i skosach.
Moja rada:
Jeśli możesz czy to parter czy z poddaszem olej kartongips na suficie i skosach.
Nie wiem czemu to ciągle funkcjonuje.
Minusy:
brak akumulacji, gorąco latem, zimą szybko się wychładza
kupę roboty z wełną jej upychaniem nie licząc zdrowia
system wełnowania to porażka, nawet jak robisz sam i jesteś dokładny nie jest to szczelne i idealne a dopiero jak robi ekipa :bash: 
musisz robić stelaże z profili, kręcić je, potem płyty
dach ciągle pracuje całe życie
poza tym to udawanie, że to strop i sufi - zamiennik.
finansowo i czasowo jak wszystko podsumujesz wcale w KG nie wychodzi taniej.

a tak to kładziesz spokojnie styro czy wełnę na ostatnim stropie i po kłopocie.

Nie projektujcie sobie za własne pieniądze sufitów pod dachem na jętkach belkach czy gotowych kratownicach - po co.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Kryłem 230m2 dachu dachówką betonową z pomocą jednego kolegi. Dziwię się, że wielu rasowych samorobów nie podejmuje się robienia dachu, jak to jest jedna z najfajniejszych robót. Dziwię się też, że wielu z Was wybiera blachę i krycie wstępne membraną. Mając pełne deskowanie i papę, robiliśmy dachówkę na spokojnie, w wolnych chwilach. Wyszło bardzo fajnie, niesamowicie tanio i jestem głęboko przekonany, że lepiej niż blachą. Podstawa robót z dachem, to rusztowanie wkoło domu, na poziomie okapu. Wtedy jest i bezpiecznie i wygodnie.


Po swoich doświadczeniach (choć nie robiłem w pełni sam), też polecam robić samemu (pomoc chociaż jednej osoby wskazana), ale musza być spełnione dwa warunki: nie można tego robić zimą, bo idzie 5x wolniej i drugie trzeba mieć na to czas, bez pośpiechu (pośpiech i terminy potrafią dużo zepsuć i narobić kosztów!)

[email protected] można tez zrobić strop ze stelazu i płyt GK i tam po prostu coś wsypać/wdmuchać. Jest szczelniej, szybciej i taniej (przynajmniej mi tak wychodzi). Ale jeżeli nie wdmuchiwać to trzeba to tam wtachać, często przez jakiś wąski właz.
A takie porady to wiesz... musi się chcieć  :wink:  Jak ktoś chce to i po dziennikach poszuka, przy okazji zobaczy coś o czym jeszcze nie myślał/wiedział.

----------


## o_c

Ja dodam od siebie, że lepiej położyć dach jednym ciągiem, Czyli deskowanie, papowanie i zaraz kontrłaty, łaty i dachówka.
Ja zostawiłem dachówkę na rok następny bo zima mnie zastała w efekcie czego papa już nie chciała się zwulkanizować pod kontrłatami i latałem z lepikiem i uszczelniałem cholery po pierwszym deszczu od nabicia, a było szczelnie;/
Na drugi raz uprosciłbym dach do całkowitego minimum i zapodał trapez bez żadnego wstępnego krycia, 3 gości do pomocy w bezwietrzny dzień, 10 arkuszy na wymiar na drugi dzień obróbki i dach byłby gotowy :cool:

----------


## [email protected]

> [email protected] można tez zrobić strop ze stelazu i płyt GK i tam po prostu coś wsypać/wdmuchać. Jest szczelniej, szybciej i taniej (przynajmniej mi tak wychodzi). Ale jeżeli nie wdmuchiwać to trzeba to tam wtachać, często przez jakiś wąski właz.
> A takie porady to wiesz... musi się chcieć  Jak ktoś chce to i po dziennikach poszuka, przy okazji zobaczy coś o czym jeszcze nie myślał/wiedział.


Nie zrozumiałeś mnie. 
Mnie chodzi, że stropy na stelażach to pomyłka, jak ktoś nie musi niech pomyśli nad tym na etapie projektu.

Jak ktoś lubi się oszukiwać pseudo sufitem jego pieniądze.
Dodam, ze ja się oszukałem.

----------


## [email protected]

> Ja dodam od siebie, że lepiej położyć dach jednym ciągiem, Czyli deskowanie, papowanie i zaraz kontrłaty, łaty i dachówka.
> Ja zostawiłem dachówkę na rok następny bo zima mnie zastała w efekcie czego papa już nie chciała się zwulkanizować pod kontrłatami i latałem z lepikiem i uszczelniałem cholery po pierwszym deszczu od nabicia, a było szczelnie;/


Niestety jesteś w błędzie. Nie byłoby szczelne.
To niestety zły system z założenia.
Większość, którym robią ekipy nawet nie zdaje sobie z tego sprawy.

Dlaczego zły system. 
Najpierw kładziesz papę, starasz się aby były zakłady i było szczelnie a potem dziurawisz ją tysiącami papiaków i gwoździ od kontrłat- po co? 
Tylko ci co naprawdę zrobili dach własnoręcznie rozumieją o co chodzi i dlaczego tak się dzieje.Jest ich promil.

Mam patent na 100% system krycia wstępnego. Wpadłem na niego robiąc swój dach. Niestety za późno. Po prostu analizowałem po robocie czemu przecieka, przecież zrobiłem jak książka każe.
Zastosuje mój patent jeśli będę robił następny dom lub dzieciom może kiedyś.

Wszelkie nieszczelności właśnie pięknie wychodzą jak nie pokryjesz od razu. Najlepiej po śnieżnej wietrznej zimie, gdzie nawieje w każdy zakamarek oraz po super mocnych ulewach z zacinającym wiatrem, oberwaniach chmury itp.

----------


## o_c

Papa termozgrzewalna 3,2 mm, kontrłata dociśnięta gwoździem do papy, która jeszcze nie była przegrzana słońcem dolega do tego stopnia, że nie ma prawa nic ciec. Jedyny warunek musimy to zrobić dobrze, czyli sami.
Jak papa dostanie trochę słońca (ciepła) to już nie jest tak różowo.

----------

